# Tokyo Ghoul (Weekly Young Jump) - Part 1



## Rica_Patin (Dec 9, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

*This thread is for both Tokyo Ghoul and its sequel Tokyo Ghoul: RE in Weekly Young Jump*.
​
Tokyo Ghoul


> Strange murders are happening in Tokyo. Due to liquid evidence at the scene, the police conclude the attacks are the results of 'eater' type ghouls. College buddies Kaneki and Hide come up with the idea that ghouls are imitating humans so that's why they haven't ever seen one. Little did they know that their theory may very well become reality.


Guess we know who can read here


Tokyo Ghoul: RE


> Some time after the events following the CCG?s overall extermination spree, Haise Sasaki is a Rank 1 Ghoul Investigator working as the leader of The Quinx Squad, a group of new recruits to which the ultimate goal of CCG is entrusted: Quinx must completely wipe out the natural enemies of the human world: a parallel but appalling existence of eater species known as "ghouls."


Guess we know who can read here


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Touka Da Besto.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 9, 2014)

2nd Thread...WE DID IT!


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

I wanna see Rize back to full strength so much

I think she'd be a SS ghoul maybe?

S at the very least though.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Choa said:


> I wanna see Rize back to full strength so much
> 
> I think she'd be a SS ghoul maybe?
> 
> S at the very least though.



She was already S. She could only go higher.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 9, 2014)

If fuckin NISHIKI is SS...yeah, Rize better fuckin be SS...


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah, but when she first appeared and had her accident people like Eto etc weren't introduced yet 


Rize vs Touka

All out fight

Who wins?


----------



## Dark (Dec 9, 2014)

Damn it.. now I can't wait for next week's chapter


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 9, 2014)

Choa said:


> Yeah, but when she first appeared and had her accident people like Eto etc weren't introduced yet
> 
> 
> Rize vs Touka
> ...



Who wins?...the readers...after that hentai doujin gets made


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> If fuckin NISHIKI is SS...yeah, Rize better fuckin be SS...



He isn't.

He's S~, it's not the same as SS.



Choa said:


> Yeah, but when she first appeared and had her accident people like Eto etc weren't introduced yet
> 
> 
> Rize vs Touka
> ...



Touka gets fucking demolished.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh my bad...thought Serpent was rated SS...


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Dark said:


> Damn it.. now I can't wait for next week's chapter



I just read it today myself.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

I think Rize wins? But I don't really know





Giorno said:


> Touka Da Besto.



Shuu da besto 

I love Touka too though


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Oh my bad...thought Serpent was rated SS...



Nah, just S~. 

:33

You're thinking of Ayato whose SS.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah, fuckin little Tilde (~) confused mah brain...thought it was SS. Eh...


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2014)

anyway, yeah. There is hardly that much discussion here. It's mediocre if anything. NnT is always talking and it hasn't been around as long as tg has. I really don't know what they can talk about too. 

So asking for a subsection is out of the question and at this pace i don't see it hitting part  in a year or more


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

IDK if anyone picked up on this but:

>Touka says he'll come back to Anteiku
>Touka owns a coffee shop (akin to Anteiku) called :re
>Title of the second series is called "Tokyo Ghoul:re"

Seems like the title is in reference to the coffee shop. Next chapter will most likely be integral to the whole purpose of :re, him coming back, etc.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 9, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> 2nd Thread...WE DID IT!



Vittoria!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 9, 2014)

The nutcracker...lol

Anyway the suspense amg


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

I saw someone suggest Rize is nutcracker earlier but I don't think it's her. She seemed more like she played with her food less (nutcracker lets them get to bedroom while Rize most likely did not, at least based on her interaction with Kaneki)
But who knows
Also the end of the original series made me cry


----------



## Ghost (Dec 9, 2014)

Nutcracker is Noro.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

tfw 
My Rize avy doesn't entice people to ask where it's from


----------



## Ghost (Dec 9, 2014)

We all know it's from TG. :ignoramus


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

I mean people other than us


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 9, 2014)

I think you need a sig :ignoramus



Satsuki said:


> I saw someone suggest Rize is nutcracker earlier but I don't think it's her. She seemed more like she played with her food less (nutcracker lets them get to bedroom while Rize most likely did not, at least based on her interaction with Kaneki)
> But who knows
> Also the end of the original series made me cry


I don't think it's Rize.

She's a binge eater not someone who eats people's balls


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2014)

While it's a bit far off. Forneverworld mentioned that the teeth remind him of that mama ghoul that smashed juuzos balls.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Mama Ghoul was disgusting looking, Nutcracker looks potentially hot as fuck.

It'd be weird if it was Noro IMO, always viewed Noro as a guy (pretty sure he was even regarded with male pronouns).

I'm still hoping it's someone completely new and they stay for the long run.


----------



## JesusBaby (Dec 9, 2014)

YOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Touka looks good 
Suzuya! XD
The one shot is canon 

Someone is getting their balls crushed and getting white hair, my bet is URIE


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

Just wait for my Touka set


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm going to put my Touka set back on when I get to my PC.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 9, 2014)

I have such hard time recognizing characters


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that girl on the last page Touka?




If so, then hypeeee

Also lol@nutcracker


----------



## Selva (Dec 9, 2014)

^ Yes, she is xD


----------



## Scizor (Dec 9, 2014)

^ Awesome xD

If it weren't for you guys and his name on the page there was also no way in heck that I would've recognized 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ayato




lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 9, 2014)

Haahahaha, Sassan and his puns.

He's making jokes about his nose kagune and he makes a pun about "peach fragrance" which is basically "Touka" and boom there she is.

Looks like the Title also has a double meaning "Tokyo Kyushu:Resurrection and RED EYE"

KANEKI RETURNS TO TOUKA CHAN. TOUKEN SHIPPERS TIME TO CALMATO.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

For some reason my sig isn't showing in here. 

And then I post and it shows up.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 9, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> I saw someone suggest Rize is nutcracker earlier but I don't think it's her. She seemed more like she played with her food less (nutcracker lets them get to bedroom while Rize most likely did not, at least based on her interaction with Kaneki)
> But who knows
> Also the end of the original series made me cry



Nutcracker is a guy.


Uta was eating a penis that one time right?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

Lack of good Rize fanart irks me


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

Now my sig isn't showing up either 

Edit:
Nvm there it is


----------



## Justice (Dec 9, 2014)

All of you guys with TG sets.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm disappointed with the way that Touka avy looks with the sig

So I'll use this Suzuya one in the mean time


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Nutcracker is a guy.
> 
> 
> Uta was eating a penis that one time right?



wut

i see tits




doublewut


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah

That's definitely not Rize


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2014)

this is what happens


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm convinced Nutcrackah is a new character 
Also, good avas and sigs in this thread


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm convinced it's a new char to.

Can't wait for dat full reveal.

To bad mah waifu slot is full.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

You can have more than one waifu  I wouldn't blame you at all

Tokyo Ghoul got them good spouse material


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

I already have 5 TG waifus.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

Giorno said:


> I already have 5 TG waifus.


names please


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Waifus:

1.) Touka
2.) Akira
3.) Rize
4.) Eto
5.) Itori



Hinami is up there too. 


Mucchan and Sasaki are mah husbandos.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

if Touka was crazy maybe I'd like her a bit more than I do now.

But as of now, she's still second to my Rize


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

I like crazy girls, but they play second to my beautiful tsunderes.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

I think Touka is great how she is  I can't imagine her with insanity like Rize's...but who knows what will happen.


My husbandos are Shuu and Nishiki  But I really love NishiKimi  Shuu is all mine though 
If I waifued someone it'd probably be Rize  but she is all yours Dev


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

No it's fine, I'm content with Touka and Akira.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

Cute  I like the hair bow in the last one


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

I prefer her current hairstyle to anything I've seen.


----------



## Justice (Dec 9, 2014)

Choa said:


>



Bruh, I'm done. 

I like the brown hair one the most. :33


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

I think the last one has the potential to be the best one, depending on which hair colour she would have.

If she's blonde then


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Someone needs to send me a Touka dakimakura for Christmas.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

Let's be 100% serious for a second:
If you could choose one character from TG to become a real person and your significant other, who would it be?

Bear in mind, they're still ghouls and still need to eat human flesh


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Someone needs to send me a Touka dakimakura for Christmas.



i will
if you send me a shuu one


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Touka. 

Akira is a VERY, VERY, VERY close second though.


----------



## Justice (Dec 9, 2014)

Well, Kaneki, if I was gay. 

I would have to say Akira.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

Choa said:


> Let's be 100% serious for a second:
> If you could choose one character from TG to become a real person and your significant other, who would it be?
> 
> Bear in mind, they're still ghouls and still need to eat human flesh



Tsukiyama Shuu 

Amon wouldn't be a bad choice either , but Shuu is... 
If this is a hypothetical where ghouls would exist anyway, why not right  there would probably be others in relationships like Nishiki and Kimi for example.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

If I had to pick a male, 100% Juuzou.

If it had to be a "Ghoul", 65% Mucchan; 35% Sasaki. And I mean Sasaki specifically, not Shiro/Kuro Ken.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

In this case, they'd be the only ghoul in existence until you made a mudblood (I love that term, I'm sorry)

You already know I'm choosing Rize
But Touka is a *VERY* close second 

How would one cope with her binge eating though


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Well realistically Touka's perfect for me for so many reasons, one of them being that she seems to be good at sublimating her urges to eat humans. Also, I wouldn't really have a problem with her needing to kill to eat and I would even offer her myself if I could heal back to full health after. =[


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

Choa said:


> In this case, they'd be the only ghoul in existence until you made a mudblood (I love that term, I'm sorry)
> 
> You already know I'm choosing Rize
> But Touka is a *VERY* close second
> ...



Damn 
I really like Anteiku's use of suicidal victims as food, I guess that might work?  Buying from them I mean.


> In this case, they'd be the only ghoul in existence until you made a mudblood (I love that term, I'm sorry)


I just realised you meant making a child with our ghoul spouse


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

She may take a bite too many 

If only you could become a ghoul through bites
Though that would be too close to vampirism


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Choa said:


> She may take a bite too many
> 
> If only you could become a ghoul through bites
> Though that would be too close to vampirism



TBH, I wouldn't want to be a Ghoul myself. 

The only reason I mention healing is because I have a fear of being damaged or hurt.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> Damn
> I really like Anteiku's use of suicidal victims as food, I guess that might work?  Buying from them I mean.
> 
> I just realised you meant making a child with our ghoul spouse





Well, I used mudblood to describe a half ghoul which isn't the terms intended use, but if there were other ghouls in existence in that scenario, they'd probably call them something along the same line.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

Giorno said:


> TBH, I wouldn't want to be a Ghoul myself.
> 
> The only reason I mention healing is because I have a fear of being damaged or hurt.



I'd like to be a ghoul, but learning to be one and blend into human society would be such a chore 

And if I turn out to be a binge eater like Rize then


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

I've thought about being a half ghoul, but I'd prefer to be human too.
Ice cream is too good anyway  



i can't imagine eating humans though for real


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

Choa said:


> Well, I used mudblood to describe a half ghoul which isn't the terms intended use, but if there were other ghouls in existence in that scenario, they'd probably call them something along the same line.


oh i knew why you used the term it just flew over my head you meant making baby human-ghouls


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Choa said:


> I'd like to be a ghoul, but learning to be one and blend into human society would be such a chore
> 
> And if I turn out to be a binge eater like Rize then



Well that plus I feel like specifically with Touka one reason why I like her a lot is because she has a lot of confidence issues and I'd want to make her know she's beautiful and stuffs so I couldn't do that as a Ghoul.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

Omg Ice cream 
And rice 
All the good foods /dead

I already like coffee, so the drinking coffee in place of human meat thing wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

I'd like to know what meat tastes like to them. If coffee tastes like garbage and human flesh tastes amazing, it has to taste different.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

Taming Rize would be a hell of a job
Like, she eats 5-10 people in one sitting
We'd have to move every couple of months


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

I despise the taste of coffee 


Giorno said:


> Well that plus I feel like specifically with Touka one reason why I like her a lot is because she has a lot of confidence issues and I'd want to make her know she's beautiful and stuffs so I couldn't do that as a Ghoul.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Choa said:


> Taming Rize would be a hell of a job
> Like, she eats 5-10 people in one sitting
> We'd have to move every couple of months



Yeah, she'd be tough to live with.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

Choa said:


> Taming Rize would be a hell of a job
> Like, she eats 5-10 people in one sitting
> We'd have to move every couple of months


'Taming Rize' 

I actually have thought about this like, how humans have the problem of binge eating too. With extreme psychiatric care, it could be possible to help her [kind of like in canon...but with professionals].
I've seriously thought about this way more than I should


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

How could you hate coffee 

I would drink a chilled mocha everyday if I could 

Fuck

Now I want a chilled mocha



Giorno said:


> Yeah, she'd be tough to live with.





Satsuki said:


> 'Taming Rize'
> 
> I actually have thought about this like, how humans have the problem of binge eating too. With extreme psychiatric care, it could be possible to help her [kind of like in canon...but with professionals].
> I've seriously thought about this way more than I should


By extreme psychiatric care, do you mean spritzing her with water from one of those spray bottle every time she tries to eat someone?

I'm kinda sad that Kaneki/Juzo killed Jason
I wanted to see Rize fight him


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]0wIedhX6Oyw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

Choa said:


> By extreme psychiatric care, do you mean spritzing her with water from one of those spray bottle every time she tries to eat someone?


I'm not really sure how it works with eating disorders...but it does sometimes involve presenting something negative to stop the thing you want to keep them from doing.

Also, I just don't like coffee


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2014)

found a cool juuzo artwork

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks the whole half ghoul being strong than a pure blooded ghoul is a bit strange?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 9, 2014)

Choa said:


> Let's be 100% serious for a second:
> If you could choose one character from TG to become a real person and your significant other, who would it be?
> 
> *Bear in mind, they're still ghouls and still need to eat human flesh*



>Implying eating human flesh is a deal breaker  (but seriously...I can't be the only one curious about what people tastes like...right? )


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Choa said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the whole half ghoul being strong than a pure blooded ghoul is a bit strange?



He really is angsty. 

Nope. Hybrids are usually stronger.



SkitZoFrenic said:


> >Implying eating human flesh is a deal breaker  (but seriously...I can't be the only one curious about what people tastes like...right? )



Nah bro, like I said a few posts ago, they think human food tastes like literal garbage but human flesh is delicious. Must mean to them human flesh tastes completely different. I would like to try it but not be a Ghoul/OEG.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Nope. Hybrids are usually stronger.


my child with Shuu will be super stronk


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> my child with Shuu will be super stronk



My child with Touka will make a child with your and Shuu's child.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't know, I've always been of the opinion that those of pure blood should always be stronger/have more potential than those of half blood.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Really?

See for me personally I think that as a hybrid they should be inherently stronger. 

I totally get why you'd think the opposite though.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 9, 2014)

I think the belief is that hybrids can potentially reach the best of both worlds...so they have a higher power cap. Kinda lame, but I understand that at least...


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

Giorno said:


> My child with Touka will make a child with your and Shuu's child.



And my child with Rize will be too busy trying to kill the other kids at school to like boys/girls


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

Giorno said:


> My child with Touka will make a child with your and Shuu's child.


C-cute...


Choa said:


> And my child with Rize will be too busy trying to kill the other kids at school to like boys/girls


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 9, 2014)

Man I feel left out...everyone has their TG sets...and I'm sitting here with my avvy shipping some crack pairing from a non-canon bleach movie that came out like 7 years ago


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I think the belief is that hybrids can potentially reach the best of both worlds...so they have a higher power cap. Kinda lame, but I understand that at least...



Yeah, something to that effect. Realistically speaking anyone can eat innumerable amount of Ghouls and reach Eto's level, the thing is she may be genetically wired differently, at least more-so than Ken who wasn't born a hybrid. IMO born hybrids should be stronger than artificial hybrids who should be stronger than -given- species.



Choa said:


> And my child with Rize will be too busy trying to kill the other kids at school to like boys/girls







SkitZoFrenic said:


> Man I feel left out...everyone has their TG sets...and I'm sitting here with my avvy shipping some crack pairing from a non-canon bleach movie that came out like 7 years ago





I could make you an avi if you want.

Just give me a char name. :33


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 9, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Yeah, something to that effect. Realistically speaking anyone can eat innumerable amount of Ghouls and reach Eto's level, the thing is she may be genetically wired differently, at least more-so than Ken who wasn't born a hybrid. IMO born hybrids should be stronger than artificial hybrids who should be stronger than -given- species.



Agreed...that makes the most sense (especially because they are supposed to be sterile...and can't pass along those OP genes).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 9, 2014)

Giorno said:


> I could make you an avi if you want.
> 
> Just give me a char name. :33



Kaneki...or besto girl, Touka clearly


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Agreed...that makes the most sense (especially because they are supposed to be sterile...and can't pass along those OP genes).



IIRC the sterility myth of hybrids is invalid. 

But yeah, IMO I don't see why a hybrid shouldn't be stronger. I really get the watered down thing, but to me I think them being stronger makes more sense.



SkitZoFrenic said:


> Kaneki...or besto girl, Touka clearly



Kaneki it is.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

Akira is such 

Someone save me from this manga


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Choa said:


> Akira is such
> 
> Someone save me from this manga



I've never had two waifus from the same manga before. Akira is so perfect though.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

My views on the half breed thing is that:
A pure blood should be able to reach at least 2x whatever a half blood can achieve
Especially if they're of fine pedigree

The offspring of 2 vampires should be much stronger than the offspring of a vampire and a human simply because the genes etc are kept pure and aren't defected by mixing with the lesser genes of a human


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 9, 2014)

Giorno said:


> What was it?



Just some terrible little shit I threw together in Cinema 4D and Photoshop 6 (not CS6, yeah...made that shit in like highschool lol). Dunno, it was simple and worked for basically any forum I went to, so only needed 1 sig lol.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

The more I dwell on human food tasting like trash if I were a ghoul, the more I realise how much I'd miss eating rice.

Ghouls should develop a line of human tasting food products designed to look just like human foods.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 9, 2014)

Man...I want _that_ Touka to return asap. New "cute" Touka is definitely nice...but man, I want me some super badass Touka asap!


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

Choa said:


> The more I dwell on human food tasting like trash if I were a ghoul, the more I realise how much I'd miss eating rice.
> 
> Ghouls should develop a line of human tasting food products designed to look just like human foods.


A fellow rice fan  It's my favourite along with chicken
Chicken and rice together is


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

I would eat rice for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.

Fun fact: The Korean word for food, when translated to English, means Rice 
(They eat rice with just about everything)




*Spoiler*: __ 



So I'm slowly catching up and I just wanna say, when characters lose their memory it's such a bitch to deal with.
Obvious triggers that should bring back their memories don't so I'm worried to author is going to drag out Kaneki's amnesia past next week's chapter and not have his memories awakened by seeing Touka and having the scent of her.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

I'd rather it come back in fragments personally anyway.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 10, 2014)

Choa said:


> Let's be 100% serious for a second:
> If you could choose one character from TG to become a real person and your significant other, who would it be?
> 
> Bear in mind, they're still ghouls and still need to eat human flesh



Uta  Despite that last chapter


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 10, 2014)

Choa said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>Looks at your avvy.

Wait...you aren't even caught up yet? And you are in these forums...where there are "spoilers" left and right!? ARE YOU MAD!? lol....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> You can have more than one waifu  I wouldn't blame you at all
> 
> Tokyo Ghoul got them good spouse material


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> I'm not really sure how it works with eating disorders...but it does sometimes involve presenting something negative to stop the thing you want to keep them from doing.
> 
> Also, I just don't like coffee



Rize binge eats because her life is missing something and she's bored all the time.



Choa said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the whole half ghoul being strong than a pure blooded ghoul is a bit strange?



IT make sense. Half human half ghoul you have your own food source



Choa said:


> I don't know, I've always been of the opinion that those of pure blood should always be stronger/have more potential than those of half blood.



Mixed bloods = higher survival rate 

Mutts live longer than pure breds


----------



## Sansa (Dec 10, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> >Looks at your avvy.
> 
> Wait...you aren't even caught up yet? And you are in these forums...where there are "spoilers" left and right!? ARE YOU MAD!? lol....



I'm one of those whose reading experience isn't diminished by spoilers, most of the time anyway.
If I spoil the ending of something for myself, I'd be even more interested to seeing how to ending came about.

I'm on chapter 89 of TG 1


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

I personally loathe spoilers. 

That's why when I start seeing spoiler tags and it's around the time of a release I leave until the chap comes out.

This week I had Touka spoiled for me, well, by tumblr.


----------



## OS (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

is that for the 2nd anime?


----------



## OS (Dec 10, 2014)

yes, you can see the square root in the corner


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2014)

Giorno stop being nasty


Leave touka chan alone lmao


----------



## Godpachi (Dec 11, 2014)

Choa said:


> Let's be 100% serious for a second:
> If you could choose one character from TG to become a real person and your significant other, who would it be?
> 
> Bear in mind, they're still ghouls and still need to eat human flesh



Arima-san~


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Op_wRKv6Lag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 11, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Giorno stop being nasty
> 
> 
> Leave touka chan alone lmao



I can't. 



OS said:


> [YOUTUBE]Op_wRKv6Lag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost (Dec 11, 2014)

unravel is so based


----------



## Quuon (Dec 11, 2014)

Bruh


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 11, 2014)

You guys don't understand.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm siding with Gio on this

If Touka was real, I'd put her on such a high pedestal


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 11, 2014)

Giorno said:


> You guys don't understand.


I understand
just not with Touka


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 11, 2014)

Kaz gave you the title btw


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2014)

Stop screwing around with the homegirl's peach fragrance guys

Its fucking weird XDDD


Touka deserves better


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Dec 11, 2014)

Touka and Nishiki already appeared. Tsukiyama, Amon and, hopefully, Hide must come back now.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 11, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Stop screwing around with the homegirl's peach fragrance guys
> 
> Its fucking weird XDDD
> 
> ...



Her fragrance. 

Pls the only thing she deserves is someone who will unconditionally appreciate her like me. 



Louis Cyphre said:


> Touka and Nishiki already appeared. Tsukiyama, Amon and, hopefully, Hide must come back now.



Yeah well Shuu has been mentioned which is nice. Hopefully we hear of Shuu soon, I miss his funny ass.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 11, 2014)

Choa said:


> I'm siding with Gio on this
> 
> If Touka was real, I'd put her on such a high pedestal



Well yeah...that's a given.


Also...Giorno...mah set. I need it!


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 11, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Yeah well Shuu has been mentioned which is nice. Hopefully we hear of Shuu soon, I miss his funny ass.


 come back my love...


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 12, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well yeah...that's a given.
> 
> 
> Also...Giorno...mah set. I need it!



Oh shit, okay I'll get on that. 



Satsuki said:


> come back my love...


----------



## Sansa (Dec 12, 2014)

How does this set look


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 12, 2014)

link your sig, i blocked sigs 'cause of that hooligan spamming porn


----------



## Sansa (Dec 12, 2014)

I was displeased with it and changed back lol

But here it was:


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 12, 2014)

.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 12, 2014)

Dis guy


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 12, 2014)

am srs 

How far are you in TG now?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 12, 2014)

I haven't read it at all today 

So I'm still at 88


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 12, 2014)

Dev is to Touka as I am to Shuu


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 12, 2014)

Choa said:


> I haven't read it at all today
> 
> So I'm still at 88



88...dear God. You are a braver person than I, lol. I truly cannot handle spoilers anymore. Used to watch previews at end of eps, used to see spoiler scans for Bleach many years ago...but now, I feel like it detracts so much (especially for this damn series). Well, props to you if you can handle it I suppose 



Giorno said:


> Oh shit, okay I'll get on that.



lol...thanks!


----------



## Robin (Dec 12, 2014)

just read the latest chap 




 



my feels


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 12, 2014)

Y'all being so silly about touka right now. 

You think you got the appreciativeness but y'all now what touka really values eh?


----------



## santanico (Dec 12, 2014)

there was a new thread and I wasn't even aware


----------



## santanico (Dec 12, 2014)

Touka is my boo

Saseki is my heart

Shuu is my love


----------



## Sansa (Dec 12, 2014)

I'll kill this bastard


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 12, 2014)

ugh that guy  
fuck that guy


----------



## Sansa (Dec 12, 2014)

I hope Rize makes an appearance in :re soon


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd love to see Rize again  I want to know what happened to her, the last we saw she was watching the news on tv I think...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 12, 2014)

I only have one waifu. My life is Shrekt enough :"P


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm confused

Isn't Banjou a ghoul?

Why doesn't he use his Kagune and can't fight?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> I'd love to see Rize again  I want to know what happened to her, the last we saw she was watching the news on tv I think...



But I thought Rize was with Yomo and in a really bad state?


----------



## santanico (Dec 13, 2014)

Choa said:


> I'm confused
> 
> Isn't Banjou a ghoul?
> 
> Why doesn't he use his Kagune and can't fight?



he's a really weak ghoul with high regeneration


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2014)

My babyyyy 

Man, Banjou needs a power up


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2014)

Does Amon even have fans?

He just yells all the time and rushes in with his shitty over powered quinque he got Mado

What an annoying character

Edit:
Oh shit

My boy Kaneki is double S


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm his fan


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2014)

He's so annoying thugh

He's like worse than part 1 Naruto


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2014)

Naki is just funny

He's like

Weird

So weird that it's hilarious


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 13, 2014)

Choa said:


> Does Amon even have fans?
> 
> He just yells all the time and rushes in with his shitty over powered quinque he got Mado
> 
> ...





Choa said:


> He's so annoying thugh
> 
> He's like worse than part 1 Naruto



Amon is awesome.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2014)

He swears so much like sometimes his swearing doesn't even make sense (naki) 

Then he cries and throws a fit while powering up at the same


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 13, 2014)

Naki has never and will never make sense.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 13, 2014)

Choa said:


> Naki is just funny
> 
> He's like
> 
> ...


Right?  Probably one of my favourites 


This fucking guy


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 13, 2014)

Naki is definitely not the brightest lightbulb in the box.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2014)

I remember when he said "Fuckstaposition" when someone said Juxtaposition

I just can't


----------



## santanico (Dec 13, 2014)

only char I disliked was old man Mado lol


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 13, 2014)

Really?

Even after he got char dev?


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 13, 2014)

I love Naki 

I hated Mado Sr. at first, but I'm cool with him now  Especially after hearing what happened to his wife...


----------



## santanico (Dec 13, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Really?
> 
> Even after he got char dev?



hell yeah, I was like, "die die die!!! "


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 13, 2014)

I guess you like Hinami a lot.


----------



## santanico (Dec 13, 2014)

I do


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 13, 2014)

I like her a lot but I definitely don't hate Mado as a result of what he did.

I mean I loathed him when he did it. But then he got some back story and I couldn't hate him anymore.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 13, 2014)

Hinami 
That scene still stings like wtf  Hinami and her mom were living peacefully and never killed nobody


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah, can't ever forgive Mado for what he did to Hinami's mother.

Especially the way he did it.


----------



## OS (Dec 13, 2014)

they're out


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 13, 2014)

It's taken long enough. 

Well, see you when the chap releases guise.


----------



## santanico (Dec 13, 2014)

my babies


----------



## OS (Dec 13, 2014)

here's a better post




apparently sasaki says this

*Spoiler*: __ 






> Last line on the last page;
> 
> Sasaki: So someone this beautiful does exist was what I thought.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 13, 2014)

Touka looks gorgeous.Looks like we finally get to meet her too.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2014)

Touuuukaaa


----------



## santanico (Dec 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



he's crying


----------



## OS (Dec 13, 2014)

also, seems like

*Spoiler*: __ 



saiko is teaming up with urie. As in they are in cahoots for something


----------



## OS (Dec 13, 2014)

ok seems like kaneki really said


*Spoiler*: __ 





> " I thought that there is someone this beautiful huh".


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 13, 2014)

This reminds me a lot of Haise's current predicament.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Selva (Dec 13, 2014)

Spoilers translation.

But yah, Touka's always been beautiful but she's extra gorgeous now <3


OS said:


> apparently sasaki says this
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


My otp is so perfect


----------



## OS (Dec 13, 2014)

I lost my shit


----------



## OS (Dec 13, 2014)

who's the arima fan here


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 13, 2014)

Choa said:


>






OS said:


> who's the arima fan here


----------



## Ghost (Dec 13, 2014)

OS said:


> I lost my shit



 i can't stop laughing


----------



## Justice (Dec 13, 2014)

So finally saiko showed up. :ignoramus

Touka looking fine as always. 

I need Naki to come back. That dude is funny as fuck because how stupid he is.


----------



## Quuon (Dec 13, 2014)

Justice said:


> So finally saiko showed up. :ignoramus
> 
> Touka looking fine as always.
> 
> I need Naki to come back. That dude is funny as fuck because how stupid he is.



I miss the fuck out of Naki too. 



OS said:


> who's the arima fan here



The GOAT looking clean as always.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2014)

I went crazy last night

I blazed through almost 30 chapters last night

And I'll do it again tonight


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 13, 2014)

I need Naki back, dude cheers me up


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2014)

OS said:


> who's the arima fan here



Arima is my spirit animal


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 14, 2014)

Holy fuck.

OS that is probably some of the greatest fan art I've seen.

Arima. 





IDK if you're thinking of me but I'm a fan of Arima, not a big one, but a fan nonetheless.


----------



## santanico (Dec 14, 2014)

Arima is definitely sexy


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 14, 2014)

Definitely bangable.


----------



## OS (Dec 14, 2014)

looking back at part 1. I have to say that juuzo trying to fight with one leg for shinohara was the saddest part of part 1.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 14, 2014)

Why is Arima so over powered?


----------



## Morglay (Dec 14, 2014)

Choa said:


> Why is Arima so over powered?



Being ambidextrous is the path to Godhood.


----------



## Justice (Dec 14, 2014)

Where mah chapter at?


----------



## convict (Dec 14, 2014)

I have noticed that recently I have started the habit of regularly cracking my index finger with my thumb. And the reason I now realize is because Kaneki does it. Tokyo Ghoul has ventured into my subconsciousness. I can't say the same for any other manga I read.


----------



## Quuon (Dec 14, 2014)

Choa said:


> Why is Arima so over powered?



He watched 24 hours of Matrix reruns. :ignoramus


----------



## santanico (Dec 14, 2014)

I just want Kaneki to be happy


----------



## Garcher (Dec 14, 2014)

Choa said:


> Why is Arima so over powered?



he is the Itachi of the series


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 14, 2014)

I want Kaneki to be happy too 


starr said:


> Arima is definitely sexy





Giorno said:


> Definitely bangable.



Agreed


----------



## Ghost (Dec 15, 2014)

chapter pls


arima besto dove


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2014)

Imperial scans hasn't even gotten the raws.


----------



## OS (Dec 15, 2014)

Ok I think this should be looked at by everyone here. 

Career time!

basically it's some people on batoto working on the tg light novels. I don't have the will power to look thoroughly for all the links to their stuff but a lot of tranlation has been done for the novels.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 16, 2014)

Awww Kaneki awww 



OS said:


> who's the arima fan here


Not a fan, but this is gorgeous  I had a thing with guys with glasses.

....*SAVES*



OS said:


> I lost my shit


Dafuq did he smoke  This is an edit right.


----------



## OS (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes it is an edit


----------



## santanico (Dec 16, 2014)

man where is that chapter...


----------



## OS (Dec 16, 2014)

well imperial scans just got the raws. They said in a day or 2


----------



## OS (Dec 16, 2014)

chinese raws for those interested.

losing his powers


----------



## Luciana (Dec 16, 2014)

I wonder how Tooru feels about Saneki 

And Saiko using an old psp


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 16, 2014)

Happy about tokyo ghoul but sad bout Naruto. 



OS said:


> chinese raws for those interested.
> 
> losing his powers


Chinese da best, always doing things fast


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice to see 81Diver getting some love and Narushit getting BTFO.


----------



## OS (Dec 16, 2014)

i wouldn't look to hard into that. Only like 1000 people participated in that poll


----------



## OS (Dec 16, 2014)

all right it's out

Link removed


----------



## santanico (Dec 17, 2014)

it seems even though he's forgotten, his heart hasn't ;_;


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 17, 2014)

I like how Saiko is covering her weight...lol, but she's short as heck.



starr said:


> it seems even though he's forgotten, his heart hasn't ;_;


Well, i expected something like that. :X 

The last scene is really touching ..


----------



## santanico (Dec 17, 2014)

chunky Saiko  love her


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 17, 2014)

Hurray...it's out! Went out drinking with friends for my birthday...and the chapter wasn't out, got back..and here it is! Once again proving that alcohol is the cause AND solution to all of life's problems 

After the first page...they skipped ahead and didn't show any of the events that took place at the coffee shop. I was about to rage if all they were going to do was tease the meeting. Luckily, we got to see at least some interaction between them...and Kaneki crying after having smelled the coffee  They'll be back together soon enough! (also, lol @ Yomo sitting down at the table glaring at him).

Saiko finally got introduced...and she is pretty disappointing to be honest. Oh well, maybe she'll grow on me...but first impressions were pretty low imo.



Welp, time to read the last 5+ pages of this thread because I was too afraid of spoilers for the past few days to keep up with it :amazed


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 17, 2014)

I know that they wanted to get this release asap, but would it have killed them to proofread the chapter first? Besides the mistranslation of a couple parts, they are also missing text, with the glaring one being on the last page.

Besides all of that, it was a decent chapter. Saiko is okay so far, she reminds me of other neet characters from other stories. The last page had the feels. (Dat's my otp man )


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## GIORNO (Dec 17, 2014)

Doesn't seem like it had much competition but I'm glad it won.


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 17, 2014)

That last page How long must we suffer before we can see them together again  ?


----------



## Selva (Dec 17, 2014)

Kaneki and Touka... stop breaking my heart you two! 
Nice chapter overall.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 17, 2014)

NEXT CHAPER. NAKI RETURNS


----------



## Robin (Dec 17, 2014)

I wonder if Saneki stops taking RC suppressants he'll go back to Kaneki???


----------



## Canuckgirl (Dec 17, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> NEXT CHAPER. NAKI RETURNS


I love that crazy bitch.  Need him and Shuu to be back


----------



## Saphira (Dec 17, 2014)

Seeing Touka again is fine i guess, but...I wonder when Tsukiyama's gonna make an appearance. I miss him  

I'm curious..has he reverted to his old ways, being a gourmet and all? or is he still depressed about kaneki, sulking around?


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 17, 2014)

He's depressed.

Considering Gourmet was mentioned this chap we might see some of him next chap.


----------



## Saphira (Dec 17, 2014)

The gourmet restaurant was mentioned, but that doesn't mean he's still affiliated to it...I just hope we get to see him soon, he's one of the most interesting characters and I'm curious how he's going to react when he meets Sasaki.


----------



## OS (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm sure he gave up his gourmet rights when he had his visitors killed by kaneki


----------



## Selva (Dec 17, 2014)

Saphira said:


> and I'm curious how he's going to react when he meets Sasaki.


*sniff sniff*
KANEKI KUUUUUN!


It will be glorious.


----------



## Saphira (Dec 17, 2014)

^ yeah, he's gonna be all yandere about it


----------



## santanico (Dec 17, 2014)

Giorno said:


> He's depressed.
> 
> Considering Gourmet was mentioned this chap we might see some of him next chap.



hopefully


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 17, 2014)

If see Shuu again, I'mma be so happy.


Thoroughly annoyed Ishida trolled me this chap.


----------



## Justice (Dec 17, 2014)

With all of these Saneki and Touka reactions, I'm just waiting for Ishida  to draw that sex scene.  

But a guy can dream right?


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 17, 2014)

She's mine and mine alone.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 17, 2014)

Giorno said:


> She's mine and mine alone.



Those sound like fightin words...


----------



## Robin (Dec 17, 2014)

Justice said:


> With all of these Saneki and Touka reactions, I'm just waiting for Ishida  to draw that sex scene.
> 
> But a guy can dream right?



with Kaneki's pure and innocent image it's kinda hard to imagine him with sexual urges like a normal teenager/young adult  am I the only one? 

wait till I get trolled with Kaneki the tiger in bed


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 17, 2014)

Justice said:


> With all of these Saneki and Touka reactions, I'm just waiting for Ishida  to draw that sex scene.
> 
> But a guy can dream right?



Well...the mangaka for No Game No Life made some hentai doujin for his own series...so anything is possible 

That brings up an interesting point though: if a mangaka makes his own hentai...does that mean that is now canon?


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 17, 2014)

I saw talk about my husband 
I think Tsukiyama is too depressed to be doing anything with the gourmet restaurant, although I don't think he's affiliated anymore because, as someone mentioned, he betrayed them


----------



## santanico (Dec 17, 2014)

Justice said:


> With all of these Saneki and Touka reactions, I'm just waiting for Ishida  to draw that sex scene.
> 
> But a guy can dream right?



yesh please


----------



## Canuckgirl (Dec 17, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> with Kaneki's pure and innocent image it's kinda hard to imagine him with sexual urges like a normal teenager/young adult  am I the only one?
> 
> wait till I get trolled with Kaneki the tiger in bed


 Ishida-sensei is the man who wrote Penisman.  Let that sink in for a moment


----------



## Zaru (Dec 17, 2014)

Canuckgirl said:


> Ishida-sensei is the man who wrote Penisman.  Let that sink in for a moment



Thanks for this info


----------



## Robin (Dec 17, 2014)

Canuckgirl said:


> Ishida-sensei is the man who wrote Penisman.  Let that sink in for a moment



now I wonder why everyone wanted Kaneki's D


----------



## Quuon (Dec 17, 2014)

Canuckgirl said:


> Ishida-sensei is the man who wrote Penisman.  Let that sink in for a moment



You learn something new everyday.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 18, 2014)

Canuckgirl said:


> Ishida-sensei is the man who wrote Penisman.  Let that sink in for a moment



Uta ate a penis once. This manga's pretty nonchalant about that stuff.


Relationships ... eh there's no ownership there. A Unit is two parts of one  whole. That's what it means to " belong to each other" but again that implies ownership. Owning one's self their inner dogma.


Thats why Giorno will never have  his waifu.


----------



## OS (Dec 18, 2014)

i don't think it was a penis. It looked like an eye.


----------



## OS (Dec 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]huP8Di1rbS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rax (Dec 18, 2014)

I'll probably  try this series out soon


----------



## OS (Dec 18, 2014)

extra stuff from volume 1


----------



## Luciana (Dec 18, 2014)

Some summaries: 




Saiko climbing up on the ladder of awesome.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Dec 18, 2014)

OS said:


> i don't think it was a penis. It looked like an eye.


Nah, honey, that was definitely a peen


----------



## Robin (Dec 18, 2014)

Don't know how ghouls feel about eating men's balls, there are probably weird ones, but the majority probably don't eat the genitalia


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 18, 2014)

OS said:


> all right it's out
> 
> For example



Wtf,why didn't Touka react in any way?

Has Kaneki changed that much?


----------



## santanico (Dec 18, 2014)

Canuckgirl said:


> Nah, honey, that was definitely a peen



cha.?


----------



## OS (Dec 18, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> Wtf,why didn't Touka react in any way?
> 
> Has Kaneki changed that much?



She was crying in the end. And something was probably happening when they were making the coffee


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 18, 2014)

Canuckgirl said:


> Nah, honey, that was definitely a peen


I've seen this mentioned before, what chapter/page was it?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 18, 2014)

So I decided to reread the latest chapter just now...

OS, I'm not sure where you see it...but Touka didn't cry this chapter. Saneki crying however seems it will be very problematic. I didn't really think of the repercussions initially...but the fact that his subconscious caused him to cry, and that he sorta recognized Touka pretty clearly means he will return to ":re" soon. This potential problem arises though: will his subconscious actually betray Touka/Yomo? By that, I mean...will Kaneki try to take over Sasaki the next time they meet...and if unsuccessful, will Sasaki realize that those 2 are in fact ghouls? Could his true feelings for Touka actually horribly fuck things up?

Also...maybe I'm just imagining things, and it could just be concern over her superior, but did anyone else feel that Mutsuki seemed kinda jelly this chapter?


----------



## Selva (Dec 18, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> I've seen this mentioned before, what chapter/page was it?


For example


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 18, 2014)

That was definitely not a penis.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh 
I can't tell what it is


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 18, 2014)

That's... That's a dick.


----------



## OS (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh btw, ishida seemed to label mitsuki as a she. So she's a she now


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 18, 2014)

OS said:


> Oh btw, ishida seemed to label mitsuki as a she. So she's a she now





As if there was any question


----------



## Canuckgirl (Dec 18, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> I've seen this mentioned before, what chapter/page was it?



Chapter 112


----------



## OS (Dec 18, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> As if there was any question



there were a lot actually.


----------



## santanico (Dec 18, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> That's... That's a dick.



that is so a dick


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 19, 2014)

OS said:


> Oh btw, ishida seemed to label mitsuki as a she. So she's a she now






starr said:


> that is so a dick



...That better not be a dick


----------



## Robin (Dec 19, 2014)

OS said:


> Oh btw, ishida seemed to label mitsuki as a she. So she's a she now



I don't think Mitsuki is lesbian. She's hiding her real gender for other reasons, perhaps she doesn't welcome unwanted attention from other guys. She does it on the outside, she does not identify as a man in her mind.


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

i didn't say mutsuki is a lesbian, i said her sex is labeled, girl.


----------



## Godpachi (Dec 19, 2014)

His biological sex might be female, but he identifies as a man, therefore he is a man.


----------



## Robin (Dec 19, 2014)

OS, I was agreeing with you with further extrapolation, sorry perhaps I made it look like I was attacking your post. 

I'm positive Mitsuki identifies as a girl but hides her gender out of convenience rather than sex orientation. It's obvious. She's an obvious Japanese female, too.


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

No I just can't understand what you mean.



> His biological sex might be female, but he identifies as a man, therefore he is a man.



if it walks like a girl, talks like a girl, and has a vagina like a girl, it's a girl.

But i honestly don't care what anyone calls her.


----------



## santanico (Dec 19, 2014)

if someone identified themselves as a male, then they're a male. why is this so hard to grasp


----------



## Garcher (Dec 19, 2014)

starr said:


> if someone identified themselves as a male, then they're a male. why is this so hard to grasp



because it is dumb

it's no rational reasoning, it's "modern" ideology

if something has a d, it's male.


what a dumbass argument


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 19, 2014)

>2014
>people still not understanding such simple issues

ugh


----------



## Robin (Dec 19, 2014)

starr said:


> if someone identified themselves as a male, then they're a male. why is this so hard to grasp



my point is, she doesn't


OS, I'm too sleepy to understand myself so


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 19, 2014)

Like, how do people even interpret this as Mucchan still wanting to be a female?


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

Because watching her so far seems like she has some idea that being a man gives her strength. It's already been a few months. If she actually wanted to have gotten surgery to be a man she'd have done so by now.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 19, 2014)

Can we please stop with the transphobia?


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Can we please stop with the transphobia?


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 19, 2014)

No, she's using it pretty accurately.

You guys are constantly being ignorant and disrespectful, it's fucking annoying.


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

That image applies to you too now.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 19, 2014)

Transphobia (or less commonly transprejudice) is a range of antagonistic attitudes and feelings against transsexuality and transsexual or transgender people, based on the expression of their internal gender identity (see Phobia – Terms for prejudice).


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 19, 2014)

Need I bold, italicize, and underline "based on the expression of their internal gender identity" or can you read properly?


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

Look at the first part of the definition. You will see why the image applies to you too.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 19, 2014)

Not surprised you couldn't comprehend such a simple topic considering you don't understand what a transgender person is.


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

you seem rustled because you don't understand the word transphobia.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 19, 2014)

Godpachi said:


> His biological sex might be female, but he identifies as a man, therefore he is a man.





starr said:


> if someone identified themselves as a male, then they're a male. why is this so hard to grasp



Thank you 
I was excited when I heard Mucchan was a trans boy, because there is not a lot of representation of trans folk in media
But I was not excited for the transphobia that will be endless


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 19, 2014)

Sigh, I'm not rustled.

I'm just disappointed that it's 2014, almost 2015 and people are still incessantly ignorant to the topic of transsexuality and voice their opinions so ignorantly as if they know what they're talking about.


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

I'll just call her a girl cuz it's easier for me. Will continue to.


I just hope you transgender fanatics don't ruin the series for everyone with complaining about 1 character that is totally useless atm.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 19, 2014)

OS said:


> I'll just call her a girl cuz it's easier for me. Will continue to.


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

steve harvey reaction images are severely underrated.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 19, 2014)

If only you knew the basis of that facial expression, perfectly fits the shit you've been saying.


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't see how. I'll call her a girl not because i have a phobia towards trans. But because I can't be arsed to care enough to call her a he.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 19, 2014)

How hard is it to call him a boy when that is what he is


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 19, 2014)

That in it and of itself is being transphobic, regardless if you hate them or not. I literally just gave you the definition and you're still incessantly ignorant on the topic.

I don't know what else to do to change your mind, I guess ignorance is bliss where wit is folly.


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

Where is my antagonistic attitude and feelings? Go back to the depths of tumblr, please.


----------



## Robin (Dec 19, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Transphobia (or less commonly transprejudice) is a range of antagonistic attitudes and feelings against transsexuality and transsexual or transgender people, based on the expression of their internal gender identity (see Phobia ? Terms for prejudice).



who's transphobic here


that's not the issue dude. The issue is, she wants to LIVE (appear) as a man, not BE a man. First case means she wants to hide her female gender for convenience/strength. Second case means she likes girls and wants girls to like her. To be transgender means to have the opposite SEXUALITY.

It's very obvious she's a female. True transgenders don't behave like that--shy, feminine, submissive, uncertain, undecisive. Transgender females behave like men, talk like men, walk like men, drink/eat like men, think like men, etc. Is this clear now??? 

I know this difference because it's difficult to be a female in the world. You get treated differently, you get noticed or singled out, you get hit on, you get fantasized about, stalked, abused, etc. A lot of girls on the internet pretend to be males for this reason. It's easier to be a guy if you can pull it off.


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> How hard is it to call him a boy when that is what he is



I'm just not feeling it.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 19, 2014)

OS said:


> Where is my antagonistic attitude and feelings? Go back to the depths of tumblr, please.



Do you understand what antagonistic even means? 

>says he doesn't want to be a female
>says he wants to be a man
>is called a man in current timeline
>dresses, looks, acts like a man in current timeline
>calls him a girl

Like I'm sorry, but you're a fucking retard for calling him a girl after having had what transgender, transexual, and transphobia explained to you.






Also gtfo, tumblr? Really? You think tumblr is the only place on the internet that supports the LGBTQ community?

Keep perpetuating your ignorance, the more you speak on the topic the more I laugh at how insolent you are.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 19, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> who's transphobic here
> 
> 
> that's not the issue dude. The issue is, she wants to LIVE (appear) as a man, not BE a man. First case means she wants to hide her female gender for convenience/strength. Second case means she likes girls and wants girls to like her. To be transgender means to have the opposite SEXUALITY.
> ...



TL;DR

You don't know what transgender is.

Please do a quick google search and never call Mucchan a female again.


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

You actually don't seem to know what transphobia and antagonistic is, lol.

You're actually the one being antagonistic here. To me though. But it's k.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 19, 2014)

Is she serious?


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

People are too sensitive about a 2-d character that has had little backstory to care so much about.


----------



## Robin (Dec 19, 2014)

OS no one is antagonistic here, we're having a healthy discussion 




Giorno said:


> TL;DR
> 
> You don't know what transgender is.
> 
> Please do a quick google search and never call Mucchan a female again.



my post summarised SHE LIKES PENIS NOT VAGINA.
and you didn't read my explanation 
I know what transgender means. You probably can't find a single individual on planet earth who has internet and who doesn't know what transgender means.



Edit: OS, why you even here if you don't care?


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 19, 2014)

It's not about the character, it's about the social issues.

kek


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes and you're bringing the issues in here and so is tumblr.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 19, 2014)

Sexuality is not stagnant.

Even if Mucchan was transgender, he could still be gay and like men.... What he likes has nothing to do with how he himself identifies... Which is as a male.


----------



## Luciana (Dec 19, 2014)

...Are we seriously going to have this discussion every 4 pages?
It's already on broken record mode.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 19, 2014)

Luciana said:


> ...Are we seriously going to have this discussion every 4 pages?
> It's already on broken record mode.



Apparently.

Who'd have thought a transgender character would spark transsexuality debates in 2014?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 19, 2014)

Luciana said:


> ...Are we seriously going to have this discussion every 4 pages?
> It's already on broken record mode.



Until people understand what transsexualism is, then yes.
If this were a gay character and people were mocking it or saying that it was a choice and that the character isn't "actually" gay then people would be up in arms over the blatant homophobia. 
People need to more educated on transsexualism and how real it actually is.
Transphobia should not be tolerated on this forum.


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm here because I wanna be here atm


----------



## Luciana (Dec 19, 2014)

Point is, its always the same people discussing it, and each side has already expressed their opinion, and pretty much that they wont change it. 
You guys are saying the very same stuff already said, like 3 times already. 
You're going nowhere.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 19, 2014)

Luciana said:


> Point is, its always the same people discussing it, and each side has already expressed their opinion, and pretty much that they wont change it.
> You guys are saying the very same stuff already said, like 3 times already.
> You're going nowhere.



One side is objectively wrong and inherently offensive though and needs to change.


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> One side is objectively wrong and inherently offensive though and needs to change.



I agree. Please change your attitude.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 19, 2014)

OS said:


> I agree. Please change your attitude.



Please change your wrong views on gender identity.


----------



## Robin (Dec 19, 2014)

it's the first time for me talking about this. 

but yeah I'll stand by my conviction that she wants to only appear as a man on the outside, and I'm suspecting due to abuse. Therefore she's not a true transgender.

I have nothing against transgenders nor do I have the whateverphobia.


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Please change your wrong views on gender identity.



What wrong views?


Man if it turns out she really is trying to be a man as a way to fet stronger tall gonna have a hissy fit


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh boy...it's _that_ debate again...

First off, if the mangaka himself said Mutsuki is in fact a woman...that could mean a few things: 
-Mutsuki is just a tomboyish girl...and since he made the character, he knows more about her past (and why she stated what she did) and about her future storyline. He wanted to personally state that Mutsuki is in fact a woman to hopefully lessen the amount of death threats if this is in fact the path he chooses for his character.
-It could mean that he simply doesn't care about the trans debate in general or that he doesn't understand the consequences of calling Mutsuki a woman.
-It could just be more bait to people keep talking about the series and Mutsuki is in fact actually trans.

People are taking literally ONE page of dialogue and making a massive deal out of it...especially since it has been 7 chapters since that point, and it hasn't even been MENTIONED once since. I think the trans community just needs a character that they can champion for their cause...which is completely understandable. If popular characters that are trans becomes more mainstream, then it will be easier for people to understand their conditions.

Also, since the translation is from Imperial Scans (who notoriously makes typos and stuff) it isn't out of the realm of possibility that what Mutsuki said simply wasn't accurately translated...though this does seem unlikely.

Like previously, I'm going to just wait until Mutsuki inevitably confronts Sasaki about his past...which will in turn cause her to talk more in detail about her past, and how she wants to live her life in the future. THAT should hopefully end the debate one way or another.

I would prefer it if Mutsuki was in fact just a tomboyish girl...but if she turns out to in fact be trans, that is fine as well (I admit, I'd be a little sad...but I'd fuckin get over it). As long as the story progresses better with Mutsuki being trans, I'm super fine with that. I can totally see there being decent development with Mutsuki and Sasaki as a result (Mutsuki feels trapped inside a female body...Kaneki is trapped inside Sasaki...THE SIMILARITIES!).


This is the last that I am going to talk about this subject...because quite frankly, this "debate" is ruining this thread. All it is doing it causing toxic shit in the comments, and guess what...people aren't going to see the light in regards to understand transgenders in a fuckin NARUTO forum. Hell, even though there are normally shitty pairing and waifu posts (that I admit I am quite guilty of writing)...at least the thread is fun. This shit is just people being condescending towards one another...and there will literally be no letting up from either side.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 19, 2014)

Robinchan, trans men can be just as feminine, shy, reserved, etc as cis men can. (Referring to your post on the other page can't be assed to quote on mobile )
Mucchan said he wants to live as a man, because he is a man. And it's respectful to refer to him how he wants. I know as a fictional character he won't be offended by what we say, but there are real living transgender people who would be upset by the invalidation of his identity.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 19, 2014)

Getting this riled up over someone calling a fictional character the wrong labels? Equating it to hate and phobia?

Let me repeat
The wrong labels
On a person that does not actually exist
NOT hating on that character or showing disdain
Simply not having the same opinion about the character's identity and sexuality as you

How do you even function in daily life if this is your friday evening activity?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 19, 2014)

Caught up :33


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Getting this riled up over someone calling a fictional character the wrong labels? Equating it to hate and phobia?
> 
> Let me repeat
> The wrong labels
> ...



I wouldn't be surprised if Rican is just trolling.


----------



## santanico (Dec 19, 2014)

OS said:


> I'll just call her a girl cuz it's easier for me. Will continue to.
> 
> 
> I just hope you transgender fanatics don't ruin the series for everyone with complaining about 1 character that is totally useless atm.





Giorno said:


> If only you knew the basis of that facial expression, perfectly fits the shit you've been saying.


....flew over his head 


Satsuki said:


> How hard is it to call him a boy when that is what he is





OS said:


> Where is my antagonistic attitude and feelings? Go back to the depths of tumblr, please.



funny cuz I thought I found yours  today


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

I have a tumblr. I said depths because there are some people on tumblr that are something else


----------



## santanico (Dec 19, 2014)

OS said:


> I have a tumblr. I said depths because there are some people on tumblr that are something else



that goes w/o saying


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

all this arguing for a 2-d character is ridiculously embarrassing from you guys.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 19, 2014)

Fuck those 3dpds


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]QrVGqQwsOk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 19, 2014)

Man...I love watchin these videos of manga getting animated. Also...how the fuck can anyone actually say Tokyo Ghoul's art is bad? I will never understand...


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

it was in the beginning and the anatomy is a bit weird. It has style though.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 19, 2014)

The fuck happened here?


----------



## santanico (Dec 20, 2014)

the anatomy was a bit off in its first ten chapters or so. Ishida has gotten way better though, always loved his art



OS said:


> [YOUTUBE]QrVGqQwsOk0[/YOUTUBE]



amazing


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2014)

HE'S FUCKIN BACK



AND HE'S STILL ADORABLE


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 20, 2014)

Just finished the manga in 2 days. Anyone else think those shoes in :re may be 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hide's


?


*Spoiler*: _Mutsuki Talk_ 



As for Mutsuki, Ishida said only his biological gender(gender at birth/assigned) was female. Mutsuki even binds his chest.


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2014)

Those are probably toukas. Idk why hide would be there.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 20, 2014)

Does she wear those types of shoes though? I can't imagine her in sneakers tbh.


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2014)

She's always worn sneakers.

Also a TINY bit of tsukiyama

*Spoiler*: __ 



bottom left


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 20, 2014)

tsukiyama......no
that hair.....
she has? hm...


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 20, 2014)

Shuu is so close I can smell him  DOLCE!!!
Good to see Juuzou


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> tsukiyama......no
> that hair.....
> she has? hm...



bottom left of the page


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 20, 2014)

I think I see him, maybe 
Kanae is cute too 

Nutcracker and Torso have had rather early reveals  at least it seems like that to me


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> I think I see him, maybe
> Kanae is cute too
> 
> Nutcracker and Torso have had rather early reveals  at least it seems like that to me


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 20, 2014)

THERE HE IS MY TRASH KING 
Sniffing that underwear


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 20, 2014)

Lol you guys are hilarious. Also that isnt Tsukiyama

Fictional interpretation is rather fluid. Like a snake ball.

Chill out 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVP6eZ2jL7U[/youtube]


----------



## Garcher (Dec 20, 2014)

OS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> bottom left



why does the caption say schei?e/shit


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 20, 2014)

Pretty sure that's a rose. If Kanae does end up being Shuu, I called that shit months ago.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 20, 2014)

Super kawaii spoilers. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Juuzou about to give Haise a hug. 




*Spoiler*: __ 





Or not.


----------



## Selva (Dec 20, 2014)

OS said:


> HE'S FUCKIN BACK
> 
> 
> 
> AND HE'S STILL ADORABLE


All the feels man 



Giorno said:


> Super kawaii spoilers.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Lmao is it too hard to give poor Haise a hug? He just wants a hug. Anyone please hug this guy 

Now that he's back...

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope they say what happened to Shinohara. Is he still in a coma or did he die or wake up.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 20, 2014)

Selva said:


> Lmao is it too hard to give poor Haise a hug? He just wants a hug. Anyone please hug this guy
> 
> Now that he's back...
> 
> ...



When I saw the first image I was like .

Then I was like .

He's sooooooooooooooooo cute though. I want more scenes like him drawing giraffes. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, hopefully we get some information on guys like Shinohara, maybe even get a glimpse of Amon, etc.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

Late but I was laughing with all that discussion  (._.)



OS said:


> HE'S FUCKIN BACK
> 
> 
> 
> AND HE'S STILL ADORABLE


Oh he's cute


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 20, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> that's not the issue dude. The issue is, she wants to LIVE (appear) as a man, not BE a man. First case means she wants to hide her female gender for convenience/strength. *Second case means she likes girls and wants girls to like her. To be transgender means to have the opposite SEXUALITY.*



This is not actually true. A friend of mine is transgendered female-->male and likes men.

Though if what OS said is true and the author said that Mutsuki is female, than she's not transgendered. Authors word holds more weight than anyone in here.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 20, 2014)

People have been saying authors say stuff that the authors don't say for years.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 20, 2014)

I did say "If what OS said is true". If the author didn't say it than I take back what I said. But if he did say Mutsuki was female, I don't see a reason to doubt the characters gender.


----------



## Godpachi (Dec 20, 2014)

He probably meant his biological sex is female, not that he's a girl. There is a difference.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 20, 2014)

Unlikely. Biological sex is pretty freaking obvious.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 20, 2014)

I said, CHILL THE FUCK OUT


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2014)

Giorno said:


> People have been saying authors say stuff that the authors don't say for years.



her data released in volume 1 officially has her as a girl.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 20, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> I said, CHILL THE FUCK OUT



Is that directed at me?


----------



## Canuckgirl (Dec 20, 2014)

Giorno said:


> People have been saying authors say stuff that the authors don't say for years.



LOL that reminds me of a quote from Hemingway who was mocking people interpreting a paragraph in one of his novel in a completely different way than he had intended. Shoot, need to find that quote.  Anyhoo, in the omake, Ishida states that she is a female, therefore I will take at his word.  This discussion is freaking silly


----------



## santanico (Dec 20, 2014)

so Kanae might be Shuu? I'd be okay with that, as long as my bb comes back


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 20, 2014)

~Greed~ said:


> I did say "If what OS said is true". If the author didn't say it than I take back what I said. But if he did say Mutsuki was female, I don't see a reason to doubt the characters gender.



I know, I'm just saying that people are renowned for making shit up and I wouldn't be surprised if this is the case.



Godpachi said:


> He probably meant his biological sex is female, not that he's a girl. There is a difference.



People don't understand what transgender means. 



OS said:


> her data released in volume 1 officially has her as a girl.



>bashes tumblr 
>used tumblr as a source

Gtfo 



Canuckgirl said:


> LOL that reminds me of a quote from Hemingway who was mocking people interpreting a paragraph in one of his novel in a completely different way than he had intended. Shoot, need to find that quote.  Anyhoo, in the omake, Ishida states that she is a female, therefore I will take at his word.  This discussion is freaking silly



Sex =|= gender.

He may still have female genitals, but this has nothing to do with his gender, how he perceives himself, or how he wants to be perceived which is clearly as a male...

Transgender is irrespective of sex.

He can have female organs but still be transgender, which has nothing to do with his sexual organs.

Just because he doesn't have male sexual organs doesn't mean he's not trans - he's just not transsexual.

He could also be looking to get surgery in the future, we don't know.

But in lieu of continuously rephrasing the same thing:

Sex =|= Gender
Transsexual =|= Transgender
Trans = Transsexual, Transgender, etc
Sex = Organs
Gender = Masculinity/Femininity/Other Identity(ies)
Transgender + Gay =|= Non-Transgender


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2014)

>brought the facts that ishida labeled mutsuki a female. 
>gets mad

pacific ocean salt


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2014)

Ishida just posted this on tumblr. Arima holding kaneki

*Spoiler*: __ 










> When we were born,
> A lot out blood, and crying,
> both of the eyes had been closed


----------



## Zaru (Dec 20, 2014)

Gotta love how involved Ishida is with the internet


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2014)

This was the quote that came with it



> When we were born,
> A lot out blood, and crying,
> both of the eyes had been closed


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 20, 2014)

About Mutsuki

I think this post helps clear things up, when talking about how Ishida listed him as female.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 20, 2014)

I just want more Mucchan.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 20, 2014)

We need more of him  I want to see his kagune :33


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2014)

The idea that people may be ready to attack ishida because mutsuki may not totally be trans is disgusting and embarrassing.

EDIT

Ishida posted this on tumblr today too



> The world today is dying


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 20, 2014)

OS said:


> The idea that people may be ready to attack ishida because mutsuki may not totally be trans is disgusting and embarrassing.



People are making threats? Seriously? He made the damn character and can do what he wants with said character. What a bunch of morons.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 20, 2014)

I wanna see if Touka's abilities have evolved. It'd be nice if she got another "wing". And seeing Eto would be nice.

I haven't seen any threats towards Ishida, though...where are they? Misgendering a trans person is a big deal though, but since the document is from the ccg's pov i think they're mistaken about mutsuki being misgendered.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 20, 2014)

if people are really threatening him  that's awful 
I know they were angry about the gender label but like that post said I think it's to do with official documentation and Japanese culture (not being able to be officially called by your identity until you have your surgery)


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2014)

It's scarce on tumblr. I'm likely over exaggerating the the numbers of people. There was a big stink a couple days ago about how mutsuki was white washed in the picture but i think that person may have been trolling.



> Misgendering a trans person is a big deal though



Except she isn't REAL


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 20, 2014)

I have a feeling this topic and the ignorance of the people who permeate it are driving away activity. 

Stahp shitposting.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 20, 2014)

OS said:


> It's scarce on tumblr. I'm likely over exaggerating the the numbers of people. There was a big stink a couple days ago about how mutsuki was white washed in the picture but i think that person may have been trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Except she isn't REAL



Laurence from Laurence Anyways isn't real.
It would still be offensive to call her a man though.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 20, 2014)

~Greed~ said:


> People are making threats? Seriously? He made the damn character and can do what he wants with said character. What a bunch of morons.



He's been getting crazy shit by fans on the internet for various things (above all probably the troll ending of part 1)
That's the danger of actually replying to your fans


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2014)

Remember that time Kaneki broke toukas heart


and then he did it again


and it broke our hearts


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## OS (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Selva (Dec 21, 2014)

Spoilers translation are out.

And  made me lol so hard


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 21, 2014)

Wtf Shirazu


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 21, 2014)

Do any of you know where I can order Zakki?

Also, when are the volumes gunna be releasing in North America?


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 21, 2014)

Never mind about the date.

June 16, 2015.


----------



## santanico (Dec 21, 2014)

Shuu


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 21, 2014)

zakki can be found on cdjapan, or amazon.co.jp


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 21, 2014)

Would you happen to know if it comes in English or is it just Japanese?


----------



## Justice (Dec 21, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Never mind about the date.
> 
> June 16, 2015.



Damn, that's worse than JoJo. 

Oh btw, HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP! 

Happy Birthday, Kaneki! :33

Return soon.


----------



## santanico (Dec 21, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Would you happen to know if it comes in English or is it just Japanese?



it's only in Japanese


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 21, 2014)

starr said:


> it's only in Japanese



Awee man.

What is it?

Is it mainly an art book or what?


----------



## OS (Dec 21, 2014)

2 things.

1. Someone did a rough translation of the last pv trailer's panels



2. A page from a magazine for the anime, op is going to be by Kunimitsu Takahashi


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 21, 2014)

ugh

should have just stayed with Ling Tosite Sigure


----------



## OS (Dec 21, 2014)

well apparently getting azamarashi is a big enough deal.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 21, 2014)

Maybe I'm too attached to Ling Tosite Sigure, but I feel like they don't vibe well with Tokyo Ghoul.

Granted I just listened to 4 tracks and it's probably not either of those that they'll use.


----------



## santanico (Dec 21, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Awee man.
> 
> What is it?
> 
> Is it mainly an art book or what?



yeah, I just bought it for my little sister, she confirms that its mostly sketches, very beautiful and a lot of Touken


----------



## santanico (Dec 21, 2014)

OS said:


> 2 things.
> 
> 1. Someone did a rough translation of the last pv trailer's panels
> 
> ...



oh yeeeeeah :33


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 21, 2014)

starr said:


> yeah, I just bought it for my little sister, she confirms that its mostly sketches, very beautiful and a lot of Touken



Okay that's what I thought.

I'd rather have that in Japanese anyway. 

I'll probably get that within the next couple weeks.


----------



## santanico (Dec 21, 2014)

it's definitely worth it


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 21, 2014)

I just hope it has art of Juuzou and Akira.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 21, 2014)

zakki has beautiful art. and the cover is touken iirc.


----------



## OS (Dec 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]eUjOcOEcjuY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 23, 2014)

I just got into this manga.  I'm only up to chapter ten of the manga, but don't worry about spoiling me.  After all, spoilers do not go into details.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 23, 2014)

Chapter 10?

You can skip reading almost 70 chapters just by watching the anime, catalyst.


----------



## OS (Dec 23, 2014)

No, you read through it all.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm just saying

If he wants to catch up faster


----------



## OS (Dec 23, 2014)

It was not a horrid adaptation. But you miss out on exposition if you go to the anime only.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 23, 2014)

I guess I'll try and phrase it "nicer" this time.
Don't watch the anime in my opinion. It skims and rushes through way too much of the manga and is basically a cliffnotes esque adaptation. 
You'd be better off reading the manga to get the full enjoyment of the series.
Not to mention, reading manga chapters is a much faster process than watching twelve 24 minute episodes.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 23, 2014)

Ane with the crackdown


----------



## santanico (Dec 23, 2014)

OS said:


> It was not a horrid adaptation. But you miss out on exposition if you go to the anime only.



this. 

the anime was good, could've been better, but still I liked it. It also pushed me to read the manga afterwards.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 23, 2014)

Tokyo Ghoul at Jump Festa

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## OS (Dec 23, 2014)

Although, imo the first 2 or 3 eps were better than the manga intro cuz I found it awkward the way touka acted. Maybe cuz i saw the anime first, idk. But she was a HUGE bitch. 

Other points

-The scene where hinamis mom tells her to run was done SOOOOOOO WELLLLLL
-Episodes 8(amon and mado vs the gang) and 12 are better than the manga parts imo because the voice acting was absolutely superb and so was the animation.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 24, 2014)

Pffft, I read the manga first 

So I find the anime adaption to be pretty....lacking :/ (Yes, I don't like it, I think i can't even figure out what's to like about it other than the OP and the last episode.)

Better off reading the manga first.


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 24, 2014)

A small sight of Shuu as my Christmas present from Ishida, how thoughtful 
Enjoyed the chapter, Saiko reminds me of me so much, I too sleep like a rock all day


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 24, 2014)

Are people still talking about the anime adaption in this thread? it was shit, let's move on.

I like the design of the semen demon, she looks pretty good. Finally Tsukiyama coming back soon.


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2014)

Shirazu is developing well. Probably the only one in the group so far. Unless you count saiko doing her job . But really, I thought he was going to be an annoying thug like shitter in the beginning but his respect for haise makes him work hard to be a leader. Urie still a pos.

EDIT: Oh btw, this is why Nutcrackers teeth are black, it seems.


----------



## santanico (Dec 24, 2014)

can't wait to see more Tsukiyama


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2014)

Enjoy your new sub-section, everyone. ^_^


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2014)

Honestly a weak chapter to end the year on


----------



## Sansa (Dec 24, 2014)

Based dream giving us that subsection


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 24, 2014)

WAD said:


> Honestly a weak chapter to end the year on



Apart from Sasaki's outburst it's all been weak so far.


----------



## Selva (Dec 24, 2014)

Poor Tsukiyama looked like shit... or what little we saw of him anyway ;_;


----------



## santanico (Dec 24, 2014)

was he in a casket?


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2014)

People still complaining about how the series is atm 


oh, there is apparently one more chapter this week (a double issues, don't know what that means exactly) but nothing else for 2 weeks.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 24, 2014)

We got dat subsection. 

Gunna make some threads when I get home.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 24, 2014)

Subsection hype!


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2014)

This series doesn't really need a subsection. Same with the others. Hardly any discussion.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 24, 2014)

What?

There's hardly any discussion because no one brings forth topics *to* discuss. 

That's why you have a subsection where you can prompt discussion via making threads dedicated to specific topics.


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2014)

Well what is there to discuss? By now we should all know everything there is to the manga.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 24, 2014)

Theories, Characters, Future Plot Points, Future Potential Occurrences, etc?

Like why have a section for any manga?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2014)

Yeah that's all you need

"Who is your favorite ghoul?"
"What would be YOUR designated ghoul name"
"Which body part would you eat first xD"


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2014)

Don't forget about favorite pairings.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 24, 2014)

That's not plausible Preet.

Touken 2stronk.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2014)

Yoshimura x Coffee is king


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Theories, Characters, Future Plot Points, Future Potential Occurrences, etc?
> 
> Like why have a section for any manga?



We have discussed all this. Practically everything you can think of. The most success we had was when talking about tooru being trans. That was enjoyable.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 24, 2014)

We haven't talked about everything.

It's impossible to talk about everything.

Not everyone reads through the lines, or interprets things the same way you do.

There are many things that I've been waiting to talk about that haven't been brought up yet but was going to wait until a subsection for. 

Saying there's nothing more to talk about because we've talked about everything and thus a subsection is irrelevant can be said about literally every series. OP has been talked about to death, restrict it to the OLC and that would be sufficient. Do the same in the KL, etc. 

Why doesn't that happen?

Because not everything has been discussed and unlike you who may not be creative enough to come up with certain discussion points, there are people out there who can construct actual topics to discuss to garner activity.


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2014)

More like the things left to discuss are

-x vs y
-best pairing?
-read my fanfic
-let's discuss things we already discussed.


----------



## Selva (Dec 24, 2014)

starr said:


> was he in a casket?


Looked like a king-sized bed to me but I'd laugh way too hard if it was a casket xD


----------



## santanico (Dec 24, 2014)

if you don't agree with the subsection idea then don't make any posts, it's quite simple, all this complaining, you're just as bad as the tumblr users you love to mock


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2014)

You mean don't make any threads. This is the only place to post tg

>comparing me to the worst of tumblr


----------



## santanico (Dec 24, 2014)

OS said:


> You mean don't make any threads. This is the only place to post tg
> 
> >comparing me to the worst of tumblr



Truth hurts 

 yet here you are, bitching about anything and everything


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 24, 2014)

OS said:


> People still complaining about how the series is atm



I'm not complaining, I love tokyo ghoul, but I'm not going to deny that it's been pretty weak especially the final arc in part 1 just because I love it.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 24, 2014)

HOLY SHIT WE HAVE A SUBSECTION?!

Merry Christmas to us


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2014)

starr said:


> Truth hurts
> 
> yet here you are, bitching about anything and everything


Weren't you one of the ones that went crazy over mutsukis gender?



Shiro-kun said:


> I'm not complaining, I love tokyo ghoul, but I'm not going to deny that it's been pretty weak *especially the final arc in part 1 *just because I love it.



what? That was the best arc.


I also think that Re has not been as strong as part 1 but I know well enough things take time to happen.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm seeing a lot of Tokyo Ghoul images pop up on my tumblr dash.

Might have to check this out.  :T


----------



## santanico (Dec 24, 2014)

OS said:


> Weren't you one of the ones that went *crazy *over mutsukis gender?



crazy? You're confused and dramatic


----------



## santanico (Dec 24, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> HOLY SHIT WE HAVE A SUBSECTION?!
> 
> Merry Christmas to us



sadly, not everyone shares our need to celebrate


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> I'm seeing a lot of Tokyo Ghoul images pop up on my tumblr dash.
> 
> Might have to check this out.  :T


It's pretty good.



starr said:


> crazy? You're confused and dramatic



If you were one of them I would not be calling others crazy if I were you.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 24, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> I'm seeing a lot of Tokyo Ghoul images pop up on my tumblr dash.
> 
> Might have to check this out.  :T



I hope you like it!!! :33 It's probably my favourite series right now, it's so good


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 24, 2014)

OS said:


> what? That was the best arc.
> 
> 
> I also think that Re has not been as strong as part 1 but I know well enough things take time to happen.



I didn't enjoy it as much, it felt too rushed as if Ishida just wanted the time skip to happen as fast as possible, I completely understand the relevance of how quickly Kaneki got pumped by Arima and the point of it. But the whole arc itself and mainly kaneki, it just felt like Ishida was forcing it way too fast. That said, I still enjoyed it.

Oh no I know the start won't be as strong especially because of the different take of a timeskip since nearly every character has changed, etc but I think it's been a little slow for slow.


----------



## santanico (Dec 24, 2014)

OS said:


> If you were one of them I would not be calling others crazy if I were you.



oh well ya go me there


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2014)

Shiro-kun said:


> I didn't enjoy it as much, it felt too rushed as if Ishida just wanted the time skip to happen as fast as possible, I completely understand the relevance of how quickly Kaneki got pumped by Arima and the point of it. But the whole arc itself and mainly kaneki, it just felt like Ishida was forcing it way too fast. That said, I still enjoyed it.
> 
> Oh no I know the start won't be as strong especially because of the different take of a timeskip since nearly every character has changed, etc but I think it's been a little slow for slow.



I don't know it if felt rushed to anyone else. The wait was pretty agonizing each week.


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 24, 2014)

OS said:


> I don't know it if felt rushed to anyone else. The wait was pretty agonizing each week.


lol that's a different point completely. I also was waiting for the second the raws came out, but that wasn't the point lol, if anything because everything was happening so quickly we were even more excited for it. 

But everything happened too quickly, Ishida just wanted to get Kaneki stomped and immediate wrap up the part 1 and by covering it up with the great owl reveal it seemed so dramatic, while it was coming sure it was great but overall it wasn't that good.


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2014)

Idk, I re-read it and it felt good. There was more screentime on the fight outside than with kaneki.


----------



## Godpachi (Dec 24, 2014)

Ari-san and Cookie chatting on that cover gave me life.


----------



## Quuon (Dec 24, 2014)

Holy fuck we got a subsection?

WE MOVIN' ON UP!


----------



## hawkeye91 (Dec 24, 2014)

Maybe it Saiko's ability - her extraordinary senses, better than other of the squad?

I believe that Haise really treats them like his children. He hit Urie because he put in danger his "sibling", but Haise really wants them to be happy, so he kinda spoils them. You know "unless they hurt each other/themselves, let them be".


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2014)

He's probably holding them back because in the experiment they'd probably use more rc cells as they get stronger and they'll become half ghouls like him.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 24, 2014)

Shiro-kun said:


> lol that's a different point completely. I also was waiting for the second the raws came out, but that wasn't the point lol, if anything because everything was happening so quickly we were even more excited for it.
> 
> But everything happened too quickly, Ishida just wanted to get Kaneki stomped and immediate wrap up the part 1 and by covering it up with the great owl reveal it seemed so dramatic, while it was coming sure it was great but overall it wasn't that good.



I have no proof...but I always assumed the final arc in part 1 was so "rushed" because Ishida knew he would be switching magazines. I don't know how copyright laws and shit work in Japan, but I feel like he wouldn't be able to keep "Tokyo Ghoul" under a different company, thus having to create "Tokyo Ghoul:re". Once again, purely speculation...

Also...hurray for subsection? Hopefully it manages to thrive...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 24, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I have no proof...but I always assumed the final arc in part 1 was so "rushed" because Ishida knew he would be switching magazines. I don't know how copyright laws and shit work in Japan, but I feel like he wouldn't be able to keep "Tokyo Ghoul" under a different company, thus having to create "Tokyo Ghoul:re". Once again, purely speculation...
> 
> Also...hurray for subsection? Hopefully it manages to thrive...



Wait what? Tokyo Ghoul and Tokyo Ghoul: RE both ran in Weekly Young Jump.


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2014)

Even if he did switch magazines. I don't think adding re would fly.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 24, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Wait what? Tokyo Ghoul and Tokyo Ghoul: RE both ran in Weekly Young Jump.



Really? I thought there was some sort of send off for him wishing him luck on his new series? Iono...maybe I'm high or some shit, but I felt like I saw somewhere that he switched magazines...


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2014)

It was considered by readers that that was the case. It was never actually said.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 25, 2014)

Congratz on the sub section I guess


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 25, 2014)

Just read the chapter.

Well that was pretty interesting. 

I'm glad we finally got a full re-introduction for Juuzou. That was unbelievably cute. 

I find it interesting that the CCG keep referring to Nutcracker as an "it" implying they're unsure of it's gender when all of the Quinckes have seen "her" and have seen "her" bosoms. I wonder if we'll have another transexual. 

I thought it was interesting that Hanbee identified Nutcracker as an A~ level Ghoul.

Washuu is then seen (I think?) in a conference with a bunch of people that look like they're pretty high up the totem pole commenting on Nutcracker actually being SS-rated. 



I wonder what was said in Japanese that wasn't translated. 

It was also pretty interesting that not even Haise's boxers could get Shuu out of bed. I wonder if he'd need legit proof of Ken still being alive to raise his spirits, you'd think his boxers would suffice.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 25, 2014)

i wonder how nc could be ss rated....they _that_ powerful?


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 25, 2014)

Well the same way any Ghoul is SS I'd assume.

They seem to not know very much about Nuts to begin with.


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 25, 2014)

Eto's VA for the s2 anime will be Maaya Sakamoto(Shinobu)

mah dick

may have to watch now


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 25, 2014)

Wait, you mean like.... Mah waifu Oshino?

if you say yes....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 26, 2014)

See Touka doesnt deserve you.  Already cheeting

How Cheeky.

I only exist for Tiki


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 26, 2014)

Almost had mah jimmies rustled. 

Almost.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 26, 2014)

Chapter was glorious btw

fucking awesome


----------



## OS (Dec 26, 2014)

Oh, eto's va played Major kusanagi and shiki


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 26, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Wait, you mean like.... Mah waifu Oshino?
> 
> if you say yes....



Oh yes


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 26, 2014)

Oh that is gunna be amazing.

Eto gunna bump up in my favs higher. 

We just need Miyuki to be a seiyuu.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 27, 2014)

Jesus, didn't realize this chapter came out 3 days ago! Usually check on Saturday...get sad that it isn't there...then check back a few days later lol.

Was good to see Shirazu actually getting Saiko to the meetings and stuff (although it was hindering his own abilities). Urie is still fuckin plotting...I'm pretty sure at some point he is gonna say fuck the CCG and defect to Aogiri Tree (where we might actually see the reappearance of Amon? ). It was good seeing Juuzo being Juuzo lol...and that Tsukiyama hype at the end. OH BOY!


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 27, 2014)

JUUUUUUUUZOU!


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 27, 2014)

>where we might actually see the reappearance of Amon?

Where we await more brainwashing....


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 27, 2014)

Fuck Amon, this is the Juuzou show.


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 27, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Fuck Amon, this is the Juuzou show.



If his leg isn't a quinque I'm not buying


----------



## Jagger (Dec 27, 2014)

I had to stop reading for a while closing my legs and picturing the pain.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I had to stop reading for a while closing my legs and picturing the pain.



Man I don't even have a dick and that hurt


----------



## Jagger (Dec 27, 2014)

Now it's no wonder about Juuzou's affeminate appearance, huh.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 28, 2014)

That ending fucked me up harder than it should have.


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 28, 2014)

Jagger said:


> That ending fucked me up harder than it should have.



It was worse when at one point we were told we weren't getting a sequel.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 28, 2014)

Jagger said:


> That ending fucked me up harder than it should have.



Like Shiro said, at one point we thought that was the end of the series. 

You caught up on :re?


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 28, 2014)

Better late than never


*Spoiler*: __ 




if only it was coloured


----------



## santanico (Dec 28, 2014)

Amon is soooo alive


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 28, 2014)

starr said:


> Amon is soooo alive



He's alive but brainwashed with ghoul insides


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 28, 2014)

i wonder if he'll try and reach his contacts at the ccg


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 28, 2014)

Giorno said:


> i wonder if he'll try and reach his contacts at the ccg



Due to the constant mirroring with Kaneki and Amon in part 1(they were mirrored so heavily) I'm going to assume he wants nothing to do with his unknown past like Haise.

Although, aogiri may want to get someone on the inside in the ccg.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 28, 2014)

That's assuming he's had his mind wiped though.

Unless Amon's gone through something similar to Rize I doubt he's lost his memory.


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 28, 2014)

Giorno said:


> That's assuming he's had his mind wiped though.
> 
> Unless Amon's gone through something similar to Rize I doubt he's lost his memory.



I'm only assuming that because Amon is very sort of "righteous" he wants to protect people, I don't know why he'd want to help aogiri unless he's been blackmailed/converted somehow. 

But I think he has just due to the constant mirrorings between him and Kaneki. I wrote a huge post on it before on another forum, I'll try an find it.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 28, 2014)

which is why i prompted the thought of him reconnecting with ccg and them possibly helping him out

i highly doubt aogiri is what people think they are

they seem to be trying to find out the truth, smoking out liars along the way


----------



## Jagger (Dec 28, 2014)

Ugh, I shouldn't have open up this thread again before getting caught up. Oh well.

Either way, I like Tokyo Ghoul: Re. Nice new characters, though, the enviroment and the premise are the same (not saying that's a bad thing). Unfortunely, now I will have to wait so the secrets of the first part of the manga finally get unfold which will probably take a lot.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 28, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Like Shiro said, at one point we thought that was the end of the series.
> 
> You caught up on :re?



Part 1 ended so magnificently

A fitting end to the tragic life of Kaneki Ken.

And yet it 'twas just the beginning to the tale of the ghoulish world in which he resides.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 28, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Part 1 ended so magnificently
> 
> A fitting end to the tragic life of Kaneki Ken.
> 
> And yet it 'twas just the beginning to the tale of the ghoulish world in which he resides.



Had :re not been made it would have been an exceptionally unsatisfying ending but :re continued the story so I have no complaints. 

Well aside from the fact that Kaya and Koma were mad underwhelming.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 28, 2014)

To be honest I would have been perfectly satisfied with it ending right there


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 28, 2014)

Seriously?

There were so many loose ends.


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 28, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Seriously?
> 
> There were so many loose ends.



I also wrote another huge post on how it could've ended there lol

I liked the idea of it being an actual Tragedy and it just following the story of a boy who thought he could make change himself but realistically that's not happening and he only realising he couldn't at his deathbed. I suppose it was a decent argument I made to myself when I thought there wasn't going to be a sequel lol


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 28, 2014)

Jagger said:


> That ending fucked me up harder than it should have.



I cried a lot 
It fucked me up big time and I KNEW about re:


----------



## Jagger (Dec 28, 2014)

No. Part 1's ending was pretty good, I must admit so. However, the fact so many answers were left completely open would made it a bad ending had it been left as it was. For me, it's kind of obvious the author intended to continue a second part many of the unaswered questions, but at the same time, we almost didn't get a second part for whatever reason. 

What was Arima doing underground?
Who exactly _is_ Hide?
What happened to the rest of the group?
Will a 'One-eyed ghoul' like Kanki appear later with Dr. Kanou's investigations?
What are Ghouls exactly and how were they brought into this world?

I'm glad the story continues so we can get our satisfactory ending (but not necessarily happy  )


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 28, 2014)

I mean if you can make the argument as to why it was a decent/good ending and believe it yourself, I guess that's a good thing. I know I finished it and was very annoyed as to how it ended and thought I was cheated out of a lot of potential. Then :re started and now I have 0 complaints bar the one I mentioned previously.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 28, 2014)

I'd really like to know how ghouls were brought into the world  I remember Touka saying she wants to study about that or something related to it anyway


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 28, 2014)

That'll be explored when we start hearing about the shit that's going on in Germany I 97.80% guarantee it.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm excited 
The world of TG fascinates me I'm excited for the future of this series 
I love it so much


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 28, 2014)

Saaaame.

Aside from the reintroductions I'm really interested in V, Aogiri, and Germany.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 28, 2014)

I'd also like to know if Haise was brainwashed or if this is a result of being stabbed through the brain, or both or what


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 28, 2014)

I'd like to think it was the former but it might be the latter.

Either way it'll be interesting to find out what happened at the end of P1.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 28, 2014)

I think getting stabbed in the brain could seriously mess you up, but ghouls also have better and faster regeneration...I don't know 
 I just want to know what happened to Kaneki


----------



## santanico (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm excited for TG's future


----------



## Goud (Dec 29, 2014)

starr said:


> I'm excited for TG's future



Also, more Aogiri. The Aogiri arc was undoubtedly (imo) the best arc of part 1, with so many badass characters and some interesting fights. Since Aogiri has grown tremendously powerful, I can't wait to see their top dogs getting involved again.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 29, 2014)

i wonder if eto made at to go after v/ccg?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 29, 2014)

Part 1 ending wasn't an "ending" to me, it just left things hanging. 

I'm interested in Pierrot. I'm not talking about SP obviously.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 29, 2014)

starr said:


> I'm excited for TG's future



Same.

I'm seriously excited to see what's up with Aogiri.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2014)

Tokyo Ghoul's writing was so damn good I couldnt be NOT satisfied if it ended there. 

Ishida's really great at making an interconnected world and foreshadowing with his use of symbolism.

We know who Hide is. The question is, where is he?


----------



## santanico (Dec 29, 2014)

some spoilers have been released, not sure how legit they are tho

Link removed


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2014)

They seem real. I was expecting a chapter this past saturday but it didn't come Now that it's here it seems like we won't get a chapter for 2 whole weeks. Like the other series.


----------



## santanico (Dec 29, 2014)

well if they are then this chapter is going to be too good 

2 weeks w/o TG, ouch my heart


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2014)

not really 2 weeks since you have the anime


----------



## santanico (Dec 29, 2014)

when is the airing date exactly?


----------



## Goud (Dec 29, 2014)

8th of January


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 29, 2014)

"Saiko fell asleep during the meeting"


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2014)

So Imperial got the RAWS. Should have it by tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2014)

New pictures some from the chapter and some extra cool art from ishida.


chapter

*Spoiler*: __ 









ishida art from young jump mag

dibs on this one


----------



## Selva (Dec 30, 2014)

The spoilers sound good 
And those arts look gorgeous <3


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 30, 2014)

Sasaki and Touka


----------



## santanico (Dec 30, 2014)

Saseki looks so fwine


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 30, 2014)

Amg Kaneki 

And Nutcracker


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 30, 2014)

Am I the only one who has zero interest in the anime?


----------



## Ghost (Dec 30, 2014)

yes.


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2014)

The chinese raws


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 30, 2014)

so using this as an emote


----------



## santanico (Dec 30, 2014)

shiro your set is bomb


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 30, 2014)

starr said:


> shiro your set is bomb



lol tyty 

There's a surprising lack of KanekixTouka art I find, or at least good art.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 30, 2014)

Last line on last page.

Saseki says "lets disguise as girls."

  

Omg Kaneki crossdressing


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 30, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Last line on last page.
> 
> Saseki says "lets disguise as girls."
> 
> ...



Oh fucking christ

There's gonna be even more yaoi pandering now


----------



## wtfeveryusernameisinvalid (Dec 31, 2014)

Who do you guys thinks are the ultimate bad guys?
CCG? (naaaahh)
Germans?
Organization V? 
Aogiri Tree/Kanou? 
Clowns??


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 31, 2014)

wtfeveryusernameisinvalid said:


> Who do you guys thinks are the ultimate bad guys?
> CCG? (naaaahh)
> Germans?
> Organization V?
> ...



Definitely not Aogiri.

Potentially Pierrot but I think ultimately it will be the Germans. I think V is connected to the Germans.


----------



## Justice (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't know about you, but I wish I could hug the shit out of chubby Saiko.

I don't know why.


----------



## Selva (Jan 1, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Omg Kaneki crossdressing


Shirazu crossdressing...


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 1, 2015)

I can't see the clowns being the big bads

I hope Sasaki gets his memories back over time not in like one giant moment too.

It'll be annoying if that happens.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 1, 2015)

Giorno said:


> Definitely not Aogiri.
> 
> Potentially Pierrot but I think ultimately it will be the Germans. I think V is connected to the Germans.



Why the Germans? Because they are they have the GFG, which consists also of foreign experts? 

Come on, this manga doesn't play in the 30s


----------



## Heaven or Hell (Jan 1, 2015)

Things I hope that will happen in the future 
Rize's return in all her glory...maybe explore her relationship with Shachi 
Hinami being badass
Full-Kakuja Kaneki wrecking everyone's shit...preferably Pierrot and Aogiri
Arima dying (fuck that guy)

Too bad all some of this might not happen though.


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 1, 2015)

Heaven or Hell said:


> Arima dying (fuck that guy) (fuck that guy) (fuck that guy) (fuck that guy) (fuck that guy)


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 1, 2015)

Rize will probably return  Hopefully


----------



## wtfeveryusernameisinvalid (Jan 1, 2015)

Aikuro said:


> Why the Germans? Because they are they have the GFG, which consists also of foreign experts?
> 
> Come on, this manga doesn't play in the 30s


While I agree that there is nothing really supporting the Germans being evil, the main reason people suspect them (well, at least for me) is because so far the two people we know from it, Kanou and Chigyou (the 1st ward scientist dude), are sketchy. Kanou is obvious and as for Chigyou, it was said that he doesn't care for much outside his work. Essentially, he is like Mado I guess. 
Like some have theorized, I'm curious if "V" is connected to the Germans and even the higher ups at CCG. In fact, the bureau director, Yoshitoki, said soem suspicious stuff at the Anteiku raid, and even held up a Hitler-esque stance. Maybe Ishida's trying to tell us something...

What are people's thoughts on the Chinese organization that Houji was from? (and presumably Tatara).


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 1, 2015)

Doubt it's a huge thing, Ishida is just making more stuff for him to explain

well, 

that is like Ishida though


----------



## Garcher (Jan 2, 2015)

wtfeveryusernameisinvalid said:


> While I agree that there is nothing really supporting the Germans being evil, the main reason people suspect them (well, at least for me) is because so far the two people we know from it, Kanou and Chigyou (the 1st ward scientist dude), are sketchy. .



Problem: Kanou and Chigyou are not German


----------



## wtfeveryusernameisinvalid (Jan 2, 2015)

Aikuro said:


> Problem: Kanou and Chigyou are not German


What I meant was that they were previously affiliated with the German organization, not that they are literally German...


----------



## Garcher (Jan 2, 2015)

wtfeveryusernameisinvalid said:


> What I meant was that they were previously affiliated with the German organization, not that they are literally German...



So how would it make the Germans as peoples "evil"? The GFG is just probably the most important Ghoul research organization on the planet and thus has worldwide connections with all noteworthy connections

I highly doubt Kanou and that other dude are brainwashed henchman of a German Nazi complot


----------



## santanico (Jan 2, 2015)

plz no nazis plz


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 2, 2015)

Where's the chap at?


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 2, 2015)

starr said:


> plz no nazis plz



the japs love nazis

we'll prolly get some nazis


----------



## wtfeveryusernameisinvalid (Jan 2, 2015)

Aikuro said:


> So how would it make the Germans as peoples "evil"? The GFG is just probably the most important Ghoul research organization on the planet and thus has worldwide connections with all noteworthy connections
> 
> I highly doubt Kanou and that other dude are brainwashed henchman of a German Nazi complot


No, I don't mean the Germans as a people being evil, I mean that there could be Germans that are evil. And so we don't get confused again, by Germans I mean members of the GFG. It is just like how some people think that the higher-ups at CCG might have something more to them.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 3, 2015)

Not sure if it's been posted, but here's a script like translation of the chapter until we get the full version.


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2015)

dat touka though


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 4, 2015)

Selva said:


> Shirazu crossdressing...



Urie crossdressing....damn he's not with them


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 4, 2015)

Touka the true waif

She's waited 3 years for Kaneki

Dedication


----------



## santanico (Jan 4, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Urie crossdressing....damn he's not with them



I still don't get why they're crossdressing but I'm all for it


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 4, 2015)

starr said:


> I still don't get why they're crossdressing but I'm all for it



Because Ishida is feeding the Fujoshi's early


----------



## OS (Jan 4, 2015)

There are claims that the spoilers are out for the anime

basically


*Spoiler*: __ 



 No 103 bones

OP and ED are good

and here's the doozy


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaneki joins Aogiri. Probably explains the title, Root of A= Aogiri Route


----------



## wtfeveryusernameisinvalid (Jan 4, 2015)

Why the **** does every good manga I've gotten into recently have to have its anime butchered. Jeez... Well, at least I hear from people that saw the early screening that its good... But I'll have to wait to judge it. 

And is this going to be the last season for the TG anime? If it is, here is some of my insight (rant):
 I guess we won't be getting much of the Manga end, which was, quite frankly, one of the best endings I've ever read even though it wasn't the _real_ ending per se and the main character "died", which was foreshadowed from the VERY FIRST CHAPTER, with the "If, for argument’s sake, you were to write a story with me in the lead role, it would certainly be… a tragedy" . TBH, I liked the fact that he "died" and I'm not sure why people get so upset over shit like that LMAO... just because things didn't happen the way they wished... Not to mention the Eto reveal which was absolutely amazing... and of course, the clowns reveal just blew my mind at the end (in a good way). Well, I guess I'll just wait 'til the anime comes to make any judgments, but boy 'o boy, if it fails to deliver- in the words of Kaneki himself "This world is wrong". 
Ok sorry for the (small) rant lol (but not really)...  I'll probably write up my opinions of TG later on some time...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2015)

Mate, almost every anime is a mockery of its source material lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2015)

Because its supposed to be non canon to make people go read the manga.

Whats the point of rehashing the same plotline for the people that might not read the manga or want to? They suck.

Manga shits all over anime quality wise in general anyway lol.

Its better to see anime as " what if stories"

If someone wants to follow the source material you're better off adapting a visual novel.

TG's anime already was kinda off anyway. I watched the first 6 episodes and then read the manga. immediately noticing differences in characterization.


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 4, 2015)

Source > adaptation anyday

but there's a limit to how much TG got fucked, although it did a good job at advertising the manga, can't complain.

Ishida is writing this non-canon route though I heard?

Can't be _that_ bad then


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2015)

To be fair the greatest crime in TG anime is excessive censorship.
Even in the BDs it is still considerable lol


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 4, 2015)

I kek'd at the first inversion colours with Kaneki vs mah kicks

that was truly when I knew the censorship was going to be bad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2015)

Also best thing of TG is Tsukiyama's god tier seiyuu


----------



## Sansa (Jan 4, 2015)

Fucking fujoshits


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 4, 2015)

He does crazy so good

I'm looking forward to Eto's VA

Also, the Kaneki designs make him look just a lil too thin imo in the new season.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 4, 2015)

Probably won't even watch season 2.

I've probably read everything they're going to cover.

Just waiting for no game no life 2


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 4, 2015)

Choa said:


> Probably won't even watch season 2.
> 
> I've probably read everything they're going to cover.
> 
> Just waiting for no game no life 2



It's not a canon route, Ishida wrote it himself and it's not following the story, probably half the reason I'm watching it.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 4, 2015)

O really?

I'll watch then :33


----------



## Sansa (Jan 4, 2015)

Fucking Rize better be alive and well in it or


----------



## Sansa (Jan 4, 2015)

Ultear said:


> Touka the true waif
> 
> She's waited 3 years for Kaneki
> 
> Dedication



Touka the waifu 4 laifu


----------



## wtfeveryusernameisinvalid (Jan 4, 2015)

Non-canon anime is good for a manga to an extent, BUT only if they are good (at least in remote comparison to the manga...) ...  Also, tbf, I know many people that only watch anime and would never read the manga no matter what (chumps... -__-).  The fact of the matter is that TG WAS an anime_ adaptation _[of the manga]. NOT an exclusive story. Anime adaptetions should be exactly that. It's exactly like reading a book and then watching the movie and finding out it follows a completely different story. And _every time_ that happens, so much depth is lost. It's quite sad, actually. 
Having season 1 follow the manga, but season 2 not really irks me tbh. Would have been better if both didn't IMO. In most other cases, I really wouldn't care, but TG is so good that it pains me to see this happen (yeah even though they effed up the first season, and, besides, I've seen MUCH worse). 
HOWEVER, in the event that the anime delivers, I will be quite happy and won't really care lol. 
If this really is coming from Ishida, then I firmly believe that this season has much potential and that it can deliver. Also, even if it isn't so good, I'll still watch it lol.

Also, I've heard stuff about the one-eyed king. Maybe we'll find out his identity... seems interesting


----------



## Sansa (Jan 4, 2015)

People who are anime exclusive make me laugh.

What'll you do when the anime ends on a cliffhanger but the cliffhanger is solved in the manga you refuse to read


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 4, 2015)

Choa said:


> What'll you do when the anime ends on a cliffhanger but the cliffhanger is solved in the manga you refuse to read



Well that's not really the first thing you think of for anime-only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), the source usually always has infinitely better development and content is why.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2015)

wtfeveryusernameisinvalid said:


> Non-canon anime is good for a manga to an extent, BUT only if they are good (at least in remote comparison to the manga...) ...  Also, tbf, I know many people that only watch anime and would never read the manga no matter what (chumps... -__-).  The fact of the matter is that TG WAS an anime_ adaptation _[of the manga]. NOT an exclusive story. Anime adaptetions should be exactly that. It's exactly like reading a book and then watching the movie and finding out it follows a completely different story. And _every time_ that happens, so much depth is lost. It's quite sad, actually.
> Having season 1 follow the manga, but season 2 not really irks me tbh. Would have been better if both didn't IMO. In most other cases, I really wouldn't care, but TG is so good that it pains me to see this happen (yeah even though they effed up the first season, and, besides, I've seen MUCH worse).
> HOWEVER, in the event that the anime delivers, I will be quite happy and won't really care lol.
> If this really is coming from Ishida, then I firmly believe that this season has much potential and that it can deliver. Also, even if it isn't so good, I'll still watch it lol.
> ...



I used to be like this. But then I realized that two different mediums have their own strength and it doesnt make sense to rehash.

The only time people should get mad is when an anime has a gecko ending

Or they're watching Gantz(fucking terrible ending)

Deadman wonderland anime only fans get BTFO lol

Good anime that doesnt follow the manga closely ? Guyver The Bioboosted Armor.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 4, 2015)

Ishida is writing the anime arc?
Now I kind of want to watch it


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 4, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Ishida is writing the anime arc?
> Now I kind of want to watch it





I'd still probably watch it even if it wasn't written by him so I could trash it anyway


----------



## OS (Jan 5, 2015)

I still don't get why people are of the mind that if this season is written by ishida then it should be good. TG is all written by him, it's just up to how they direct it. Considering what they had to work with in 12 eps they did a good job.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 5, 2015)

Never thought it should be good, it COULD be interesting. 


OS said:


> Considering what they had to work with in 12 eps they did a good job.


 I disagree  That is all.


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 5, 2015)

OS said:


> I still don't get why people are of the mind that if this season is written by ishida then it should be good. TG is all written by him, it's just up to how they direct it. Considering what they had to work with in 12 eps they did a good job.



Yea but realise this now, he's writing on the basis he knows this season will only get 12 eps he's not going to write another 60chapters of content for this new season like what got adapted into the last. He's probably going to write something a lot more feasible for the anime team to do at the same time.


----------



## OS (Jan 5, 2015)

Or is it possible this is a rough draft from the early TG stages?


Also, friendly reminder that the last thing Touka said to Kaneki is that people like him do not belong in anteiku. She must have felt like such a shitter for 3 years


----------



## santanico (Jan 5, 2015)

she felt like shit right after saying it


----------



## OS (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah but there was a chance he would come back and they'd sort things out and have kids

Now she's got a chance to fix things again


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 6, 2015)

Not many threads in this subsection huh


----------



## OS (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Arcuya (Jan 7, 2015)

Poor Haise

he doesn't realise he's missing out on some touka action

clearly the worst part about his memory loss


----------



## OS (Jan 8, 2015)

*HEAVY BREATHING*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 8, 2015)

What is the fuckin delay with this chapter? Jesus Christ, this feels like an eternity. I keep checkin Imperialscans like every hour...and still nothing.


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 8, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> What is the fuckin delay with this chapter? Jesus Christ, this feels like an eternity. I keep checkin Imperialscans like every hour...and still nothing.





still translating apparently


----------



## Heaven or Hell (Jan 9, 2015)

Is it weird that I ship Kaneki x Rize?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 9, 2015)

Heaven or Hell said:


> Is it weird that I ship Kaneki x Rize?



Not at all


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 9, 2015)

Heaven or Hell said:


> Is it weird that I ship Kaneki x Rize?



Rize must be on top. Otherwise yes it's weird.


----------



## OS (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Satsuki (Jan 10, 2015)

Heaven or Hell said:


> Is it weird that I ship Kaneki x Rize?


That was my first ship


----------



## Ghost (Jan 10, 2015)

Looking at IS' project progress sheet chapter should be out soon™.


----------



## OS (Jan 10, 2015)

shuuneki and hidekani ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are cancer on tumblr


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 10, 2015)

TouKen, Utori, and Haizou are the only ships I support.


----------



## Quuon (Jan 10, 2015)

That ending was everything.

Stay classy, Haise.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 10, 2015)

Chapter 12 is out

Thank fuckin God...brb reading.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsukiyama is back for sure now...though he seems to be insanely depressed (and couldn't tell that Sasaki is Kaneki by smell for some reason). Sasaki's conflicted feelings about his old memories is increasing...and fuck these random little convos with him and Touka. SO PAINFUL!  Guess their team is going to infiltrate by...crossdressing lol. So absurd...


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 10, 2015)

Big Madam...thinking about it it's not strange she might be buying humans but I didn't expect her to appear, I thought they killed her when they saved Juuzou
...


----------



## Ghost (Jan 10, 2015)

Can't wait for Kaneki and Amon to meet.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Jan 10, 2015)

Is there going to be a new chapter this week?


----------



## OS (Jan 10, 2015)

yes, since it has been the 2 week haitus that usually happens.


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Big Madam...thinking about it it's not strange she might be buying humans but I didn't expect her to appear, I thought they killed her when they saved Juuzou
> ...



I thought this as well.


----------



## Dark (Jan 11, 2015)

I really hope it won't take long for Kaneki and Amon to meet. #HYPED


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah...Hype of Amon and such, but come on...they're dressing up as girls next chapter. Hype for Mutsuki in sexy clothes


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2015)

some images


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 11, 2015)

OS said:


> some images



Where did you get that first one from?


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2015)

tumblr

tenchars


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2015)

Sasaki looks so good


----------



## OS (Jan 12, 2015)

this set is pretty cool



dat saiko trunk and tooru back

oh and a clean scan of tsukiyama in FREEware by a tg animator


----------



## Canuckgirl (Jan 13, 2015)

Can't wait to see Scarecrow and hoping it's Amon


----------



## OS (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Selva (Jan 15, 2015)

Ishida strikes again <3 Love the ending cards in the new episode.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 16, 2015)

"_We'll become girls"._

I...wasn't expecting that.


----------



## santanico (Jan 16, 2015)

what do we know of Arima's background?


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2015)

Look who's fuckin back!

and kaneki can pull off as a gril no prob


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2015)

was already stronger than all of his Stern Ritter


----------



## Zaru (Jan 17, 2015)

Sharkteeth with that monodrill


----------



## Canuckgirl (Jan 17, 2015)

So that fake clumsy girl who was in fact with the Pierrot is back!  I can't wait to see her true self


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2015)

Well then you'll find more of her here. More translated parts.

and info on saikos past


was already stronger than all of his Stern Ritter


----------



## Canuckgirl (Jan 17, 2015)

Ahhh Roma! Forgot her name


----------



## Selva (Jan 17, 2015)

Kaneki looks so cute as a girl. Shirazu tho? BURN IT WITH FIRE


----------



## Quuon (Jan 17, 2015)

Mutsuki is such a cutie pie.

Sasako too.


----------



## santanico (Jan 17, 2015)

Selva said:


> Kaneki looks so cute as a girl. Shirazu tho? BURN IT WITH FIRE



Shi does not have a feminine bone in his body


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2015)

So here is a translated part of the chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Mutsuki: That’s why we have to catch her (Nuts) attention…
Mutsuki: (Girl’s clothing… It’s been a while…)
Mutsuki: (It’s not like I have “a heart of a man” inside me…)
Voice: (Oh! Woman! Woman! Woman! Woman! So nice! Talk to her! Right, hey!)
Mutsuki: (But… I don’t like it… Male’s gaze… They are disgusting.)
Sasaki: Mucchan.



Mutsuki: T-Thank you.
Mutsuki: (I wasn’t worried in that way… It’s like… It’s ticklish…)
Waiter: Service… please have a glass.
Mutsuki: Ah, thank you.




This is why I'm still unsure what to think of Tooru.


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2015)

chinese scans


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 20, 2015)

Sasaki looks really pretty in his disguise.
The clowns are back eh


----------



## Heaven or Hell (Jan 21, 2015)

Who thinks Urie will start acting like he's hot shit cos he released one (if not more) of his Frames? And who will be the next old face to fodderize him?


----------



## OS (Jan 21, 2015)

I think he already thinks he's hot shit. Tbh compared to everyone but sasaki, he is.


----------



## santanico (Jan 21, 2015)

Urie might end up becoming Sasaki's joker to his batman


----------



## OS (Jan 23, 2015)

Chapter 155


----------



## Ghost (Jan 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope Kaneki eats the clowns.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 23, 2015)

now waiting for the trap to accept herself as a woman


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 23, 2015)

Wow uhhh...Haise makes for a really good trap  Mutsuki was lookin fine as hell though...and managed to get the job done too 

Got to hear the backstory on why Saiko ended up joining the CCG...kinda sad. Oh well...

The return of some Pierrot members...those motherfuckers.



God, been like 2 weeks since the last chapter, and this one just felt like it flew by...fuck


----------



## santanico (Jan 24, 2015)

I hope Saneki kicks some clown ass soon. esp that bitch Uta


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 24, 2015)

starr said:


> I hope Saneki kicks some clown ass soon. esp that bitch Uta



Yes 
I want to see Uta get wrecked


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 24, 2015)

Chapter 47 is OUT!
Juuzou!!!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 24, 2015)

Christ, spoilers are out already...and we JUST got this chapter? Imperial scans needs to get their shit together lol...


----------



## wtfeveryusernameisinvalid (Jan 24, 2015)

WOW. That chapter is straight up HYPE!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Glad to see we get to know about the Washuu clan. I knew there was something up with the fact that the CCG Chairman, Director, and now Matsuri are all high ranking as Washuus. Never imagined they would be a ghoul killing clan though!


----------



## santanico (Jan 24, 2015)

the anticipation is killing me


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 24, 2015)

One of the chapters was titled "The value of waiting"


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2015)

Interesting way to see things



> If he is paralleled to Kaneki, than he may just identify as a woman later on in the manga. Kaneki accepted a side of him he hated, and disliked more than anything. Mutsuki may have to do the same. And like someone said, Kaneki claimed he wanted to protect everyone, when in the end, he just didn’t want to be alone. Mutsuki may claim he wants to identify as a man, but it may be for ulterior motives. This is tokyo ghoul, shit like this that sweeps is from under the rug happens all the time.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2015)

I only want Haise to continue to be a ghoul investigator because I love the relationship with Akira.  No more Mado punches?  The manga will go downhill when those are out of the equation.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 26, 2015)

Chapter 164


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2015)

People made fun of me when i said it was stupid to give tg a sub section.

Good chapter imo. Slight tremmors of tragedy felt.


----------



## santanico (Jan 26, 2015)

i feel like every chapter gets more and more serious


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 26, 2015)

Damn...that chapter came out quick!

Mutsuki going in alone...well, at least initially. Thank God for Juuzo being a total bro. Wonder if next chapter will be more prep time, or if we are going to fully jump into the operation? Shit is definitely going down then...that's for sure (especially with the reappearance of Ayato and Eto)


----------



## Succubus (Jan 26, 2015)

a fews ago Ive finished reading it and sequel too.. its great so far

I knew that Takatsuki = One-Eye Owl but didnt except Eto. how did she do that to Banjo.. her moves so pretty fast why he cant beat Arima

I love Juuzou and Shinohara partnership I wonder what happened to shinohara probably he retires I hope so


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2015)

How did you expect her to be the one eyed owl before the reveal? Few claimed they saw it, but i didn't.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 26, 2015)

OS said:


> How did you expect her to be the one eyed owl before the reveal? Few claimed they saw it, but i didn't.



Well, I personally didn't expect her to be the One Eyed Owl...but I knew something was definitely up with her. I assumed she was a ghoul...just nothing as significant as OED.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 26, 2015)

Juuzou 
Mutsuki 
I'm excite to see how this will play out, but I hope no one dies


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 26, 2015)

OS said:


> How did you expect her to be the one eyed owl before the reveal? Few claimed they saw it, but i didn't.



I think anyone who claimed they saw it was lying, or maybe I missed something along the way but the general assumption prior to the revelation was that One eyed owl was male.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 26, 2015)

OS said:


> How did you expect her to be the one eyed owl before the reveal? Few claimed they saw it, but i didn't.



-Kaneki felt pretty attached to her works, as if they were a play on his life. At they very least, it was implied Takatsuki's existence was a symbolic plot point with some relevance to the story.

-Takatsuki's first appearance portrayed her as socially disturbed along with a very obvious connection to ghouls. If you were under the assumption she was a ghoul, one of two things would have occurred when she walked into the CCG building undetected: 1) Theory would have been scrapped  2) She was a one-eye

I don't recall anything concrete but there were signs, I guess. Eto came out of the left field for me.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 26, 2015)

I thought she might have been a ghoul when we first met her, but I'd forgotten about it by the time she went to see Hinami. Though I also had some trouble recognizing her as I tend to forget character designs if they only appear once then not for a bit after ._. (Tbh I thought she was Hinami's random school friend )

I didn't recognize her as the one eyed owl either I couldn't tell it was her so when I saw people say it was her I was like "HOLY SHIT FOR REAL?!?!?!"


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2015)

I mean, looking back those were clear signs. But to see it beforehand i couldn't understand.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 26, 2015)

It's slowly but certainly becoming just as amazingly awesome and mysterious as part I <333


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Turrin (Jan 27, 2015)

OS said:


> I mean, looking back those were clear signs. But to see it beforehand i couldn't understand.


I defiantly thought she was a Ghoul or was the lover of a Ghoul, when she was introduced. I just never put two and two together that she was One-Eye, although I read everything in one go, so if I stopped to digest the story more I might have, well maybe.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Jan 27, 2015)

When Kaneki/Sasaki says he needs to be stronger, we all know what that means!  Excited


----------



## santanico (Jan 27, 2015)

Tempproxy said:


> I think anyone who claimed they saw it was lying, or maybe I missed something along the way but the general assumption prior to the revelation was that One eyed owl was male.



well I for one aren't lying, I thought it was obvious foreshadowing


----------



## OS (Jan 30, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## Turrin (Jan 30, 2015)

OS said:


> Link removed


Oh god where do I start with this BS. It really ticks me off when someone gets on their high horse about shit like this. Mutsuki is hardly confirmed as Transgender, since we don't know if Mutsuki actually identifies herself as male and does not wish to be identified as a woman. Yes Mutsuki asked CCG to treat her as a male and says she's felt discomfort about being a woman, but we don't know what the cause is. If Mutsuki has decided to do this because she truly feels she is a man than cool she's transgender, but to complain because others believe she actually deep down does wish to be a woman, but some trauma is keeping her from doing so, that's not being transphobic, that's speculating that Mutsuki could be yet another character in a long list that follows the stereotype of acting like a boy, only to really want to be treated like a girl.


----------



## OS (Jan 31, 2015)

>hinami

*heavy breathing*


----------



## santanico (Jan 31, 2015)

Hinami possibly meeting Sasaki


----------



## santanico (Feb 1, 2015)

chapter should be out by tomorrow


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2015)

Chapter 40


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2015)

Pretty uneventful.


----------



## Quuon (Feb 2, 2015)

It's nice to see Kaneki's CQC skills haven't diminished.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah pretty much.

Still really curious why Hinami sided with Ayato..and is working for Aogiri Tree. Well, Hinami is going on the front lines...will be interesting to see Sasaki's reaction when they inevitably meet.

As for Urie...man, that guy is just so fuckin shady. It seems quite obvious that he too will go berserk as a result of whatever this surgery did (could possibly even die or get maimed to the point of not being able to be a Q anymore).

More talk of Tsukiyama as well...man, so much hype around this auction, CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2015)

Why is it still surprising to people that hinami is with aogiri?

>live with your onii-chan
>onii-chan is dead
>anteiku is kill
>have eto's contact info
>aogiri is not kill
>aogiri is strong and can feed you because you're too kind to kill
>aogiri is also anti ccg whom killed your mom,dad, onii-chan, onee-chan, and generally everything you love.
>you also get qt3.14 ayato

it's not rocket science


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 2, 2015)

So I just read chapter 12.

boy I can just imagine the conversations that were had about this one LOL


----------



## Godpachi (Feb 3, 2015)

Seeing Ari-san and Cookie chatting on that one colour page killed me. This interaction utterly annihilated me. Good Loooooooord


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 3, 2015)

OS said:


> Why is it still surprising to people that hinami is with aogiri?
> 
> >live with your onii-chan
> >onii-chan is dead
> ...



Because...she could have just went with Yomo and Touka and worked at :re under a different alias or some shit? Hinami and Touka definitely had a good relationship...probably not the same level as with Kaneki though, but still. There is very clearly a reason WHY she joined up with Ayato instead...and I'm assuming it is because of the possibility of meeting up with Kaneki again in a roundabout way:

Join Tree -> Do shit that will potentially interact with Qs -> ??? -> Profit


----------



## Succubus (Feb 3, 2015)

lol arima still doesnt give a darn anything expect haise I guess

uh uries another typical sasuke that irritates me but thanks to his inner dialogue is friggin hilarious made me lol every I read

so hyped. can't wait for the auction battle I hope mutsuki will survive


----------



## santanico (Feb 3, 2015)

OS said:


> Why is it still surprising to people that hinami is with aogiri?
> 
> >live with your onii-chan
> >onii-chan is dead
> ...



right on


----------



## OS (Feb 3, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Because...she could have just went with Yomo and Touka and worked at :re under a different alias or some shit? Hinami and Touka definitely had a good relationship...probably not the same level as with Kaneki though, but still. There is very clearly a reason WHY she joined up with Ayato instead...and I'm assuming it is because of the possibility of meeting up with Kaneki again in a roundabout way:
> 
> Join Tree -> Do shit that will potentially interact with Qs -> ??? -> Profit



touka went into hiding with yomo as soon as shit went down.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 3, 2015)

So how is the anime going to differentiate itself from the manga further?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 3, 2015)

OS said:


> Interesting way to see things



remind me to rep this later


Kanae going  to dinner to rip some bitches

WE GETTING TO THE FIRST MAJOR EVENT OF TG:RE PEOPLE!!

DINNER  BATTLE ROYALE CONVERGENCE


----------



## Ruse (Feb 3, 2015)

This auction will be popping


----------



## Scizor (Feb 3, 2015)

The plot thickens<3


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 5, 2015)

A storm is coming...

Can't wait to see shit go down, and possibly watch Kaneki lose his mind again if someone ends up hurt. Would be very enjoyable!

Also, offtopic but I really really want this.


----------



## OS (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2015)

anyone notice how his hair is losing its black roots?


----------



## OS (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2015)

thanks for sharing. I lol'd


btw, first spoiler pic is out

Chapter 119


----------



## Source (Feb 7, 2015)

starr said:


> anyone notice how his hair is losing its black roots?



You're right. 

Comparing Chapter 1 and Chapter 15 Haise, the difference is massive. Not sure if this really means anything...


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2015)

^well you never know with Ishida 


more spoiler pics and translations 
Chapter 24!


----------



## OS (Feb 7, 2015)

And thus it begins


----------



## Tangible (Feb 7, 2015)

I wonder how strong Suzuya has gotten. 

Kaneki seems kind of nerfed now


----------



## Quuon (Feb 7, 2015)

Kaneki is definitely nerfed right now.

With good reason though, you saw what he did to Nishiki when he woke up


----------



## Canuckgirl (Feb 7, 2015)

God, waiting for chapter 17 is going to be stressful


----------



## OS (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Satsuki (Feb 7, 2015)

Kaneki figure 
Tsukiyama figure 
My wallet


----------



## OS (Feb 7, 2015)

I really wish they make a kakuja, owl, arima, juuzo, amon with arata v.2. and akira.


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2015)

I need that Kaneki figurine, it's going in my car


----------



## rajin (Feb 8, 2015)

*TOKYO GHOUL:RE 16 Chinese*

*Chapter 8*


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2015)

Chapter 8


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2015)

pls let the person touka is visiting be hide

hide


----------



## santanico (Feb 8, 2015)

why would Hide be in the hospital after 2-3 years...?


----------



## Dark (Feb 8, 2015)

Touka visiting Hide doesn't make sense. It got me wondering who she is visiting. It can't be a ghoul and no one else rings a bell for me..


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2015)

It's either yoriko or shinohara.


----------



## santanico (Feb 8, 2015)

she has no connection to Shinohara indirectly or otherwise


----------



## Dark (Feb 8, 2015)

OS said:


> It's either yoriko or shinohara.



I thought of Yoriko too but for some reason I think the one who Touka is visiting was involved in the Owl capture incident.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 8, 2015)

Could be Rize  (was last seen with Yomo...though I don't have the slightest fuckin clue why Touka would ever visit her lol).

Shinohara still in a coma and not dead (though it is implied he has been in and out of it sporadically for 2 years, so he COULD wake up again I suppose).

Auction next week...oh shit!


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2015)

starr said:


> she has no connection to Shinohara indirectly or otherwise



Uh, he caught her dad.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2015)

I can't really find any praise for this chapter since it focused on characters I don't care about.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 8, 2015)

Good chapter. It would be interesting if Touka came to Shinohara and somehow pulls his conciousness back (seems far-fetched though), he is a great character.


----------



## santanico (Feb 8, 2015)

OS said:


> Uh, he caught her dad.



and? still wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 8, 2015)

starr said:


> and? still wouldn't make any sense.



Of course it wouldn't make any sense...but I think OS's point was that there IS a connection between the two (the person being quoted said that there wasn't one).

As for who it actually is...truly have no idea. I joked and said Rize, but she obviously wouldn't be in a normal hospital (being a ghoul and all). An asspull of Hide is a possibility I suppose, or maybe it is someone we haven't even met yet?


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2015)

starr said:


> and? still wouldn't make any sense.



there were even similar flowers shown on the page when they were about to leave the room.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 8, 2015)

I think Touka may have just been tailing Haise's Squad, to get a chance to learn more about Haise/Kaneki. That would also tie into the current arc as if she follows Haise's Squad to the auction, she could not only meet with Kaneki again, but Ayato as well.


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2015)

Imagine if touka got a boyfriend during these years


----------



## santanico (Feb 8, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Of course it wouldn't make any sense...but I think OS's point was that there IS a connection between the two (the person being quoted said that there wasn't one).
> 
> As for who it actually is...truly have no idea. I joked and said Rize, but she obviously wouldn't be in a normal hospital (being a ghoul and all). An asspull of Hide is a possibility I suppose, or maybe it is someone we haven't even met yet?



because bringing flowers to someone who is responsible for your fathers death is such a connection. I still call bs on the possibility.


----------



## OS (Feb 10, 2015)

[youtube]uEOsjkGBj0w[/youtube]


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2015)

This manga is so weird now. Always was weird, feels like the author is always experimenting with the story. Like the anime for example, tbh i hate the anime right now. Feels like we aren't getting the perspective and thoughts of Kaneki at all. Very lazy. The whole subplot with the doctor and the twins is ruined now too. I would have liked the anime changes better if we got something meaningful from the change. I don't like this version of kaneki in the anime.....he is becoming flat 2d, when in the original story he was a very rich and emotional character. His despair and struggle to protect those he love was something that drew me in. Now its just meh. 

Loli goth juuzu in the manga is cute however.


----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2015)

It's time for HYPEEEEEEE














Touka won popularity poll.


----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Turrin (Feb 14, 2015)

Wow the auction arc looks like it's going to be amazing.


----------



## OS (Feb 14, 2015)

this


----------



## Quuon (Feb 14, 2015)

Pleasantly surprised to see Uta back so soon.

I also couldn't help but be reminded of this panel at the end of the chapter... they even have the same facial expression kind of.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 15, 2015)

Christ...Uta is back? I used to like his character a lot, but my God...after knowing that he is a part of Pierrot, I just insta rage everytime any of them appear lol.

Well...Mutsuki is in some deep shit. Curious where Juuzo is. Assuming Haise and the others are on the lookout (hopefully at least lol). 

Also, I wonder what is upsetting Hinami? Does she realize Mutsuki is a Q? This damn chapter went by way too quickly....again.


----------



## Heaven or Hell (Feb 15, 2015)

Ugh. Filthy Clowns fucking things up as usual


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2015)

Well that didn't go as planned. And there are too many big players assembled now for a single person to fuck the place up.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2015)

This mission should not have been approved.  It is way too fucking risky.


----------



## Succubus (Feb 15, 2015)

washuu knowz the missions too risky but he dont give a darn

i hope mutsuki stays alive as long, I like her

and



so fucking fabulous


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> This mission should not have been approved.  It is way too fucking risky.



I think you forgot to read the chapter where it showed washuu saying his plans have high risk high reward


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 15, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Well that didn't go as planned. And there are too many big players assembled now for a single person to fuck the place up.



What if that single person were Arima? Wonder why CCG doesn't use him as often as they can doing "the field work" where he's far more efficient. Always wonder what he actually does in the background all the time.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 15, 2015)

MrCinos said:


> What if that single person were Arima? Wonder why CCG doesn't use him as often as they can doing "the field work" where he's far more efficient. Always wonder what he actually does in the background all the time.



Because if they spam used Arima...all the ghouls would be dead, because Arima is the most overpowered Mary Sue friend in existence. The manga would turn into ez-mode for the CCG if he was used more actively.

Though now that you mention it, I am quite curious as the what the fuck they actually use him for. He is clearly overpowered, so why not just use him on the front lines (realistically, not from a manga storytelling standpoint). Wonder what they really have him assigned to do...


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2015)

Probably has to do with how he got his white hair? Maybe he deals with ghouls internationally


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2015)

I know the plot can't handle that kind of distraction, but I'd be interested to get some info on how ghouls are dealt with in other parts of the world (aside from tiny glimpses like Germany)


----------



## santanico (Feb 15, 2015)

Uh oh, mucchan


----------



## Canuckgirl (Feb 15, 2015)

Bikko said:


> washuu knowz the missions too risky but he dont give a darn
> 
> i hope mutsuki stays alive as long, I like her
> 
> ...



He is an older version of Tsukiyama and as dapper


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 15, 2015)

Author needs to explain why Arima is so OP. 

He makes Ghouls who are not only masters of their ghoul powers but Martial arts as well look like scrubs. Makes no sense, must be some sort of experiment.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 15, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Could be *Rize*  (was last seen with Yomo...though I don't have the slightest fuckin clue why Touka would ever visit her lol).
> 
> Shinohara still in a coma and not dead (though it is implied he has been in and out of it sporadically for 2 years, so he COULD wake up again I suppose).
> 
> Auction next week...oh shit!



Can't be.      .
Also, lol.
Now that i've caught up on reading :Re, now i gotta suffer on waiting for the releases.


----------



## santanico (Feb 15, 2015)

something is defintitely up with Arima


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 16, 2015)

starr said:


> something is defintitely up with Arima


I really hope it's just 100 push-ups, 100 sit-ups and 100 squats along with running 10 km every single day which made him that strong. Not some drugs/dna experiments.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 16, 2015)

Arima is a ghoul


----------



## Turrin (Feb 16, 2015)

The only cool way that I could see Arima's power being related to Ghouls is if he is a human who eats Ghouls.


----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2015)

So I was reminded recently that Amon should be 30 yrs old in :re. 

This means that our boy is a Wizard.


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2015)

MrCinos said:


> I really hope it's just 100 push-ups, 100 sit-ups and 100 squats along with running 10 km every single day which made him that strong. Not some drugs/dna experiments.


his existance is clouded at best


Aikuro said:


> Arima is a ghoul





Turrin said:


> The only cool way that I could see Arima's power being related to Ghouls is if he is a human who eats Ghouls.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 16, 2015)

Arima is really locked in an asylum somewhere. Ghouls, Kaneki, and the Doves are all constructs he created to cope with his family being murdered when he was a babe. He lives vicariously through Kaneki, his creation who wishes to achieve what he couldn't and protect those precious to him. He feels such empathy for his character that he begins to write himself into his own story and eventually takes ownership of Kaneki in a pseudo parental guise.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 16, 2015)

That rich mustache ghoul that out bid Big Madam could be Tsukiyama's dad (?).


----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2015)

Doubt it. Kanae would be sitting with him if he was. We also know from the novels that Tsukiyamas family is in the trade business.


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 20, 2015)

I hope that Ken would get some kind of interaction/confrontation with the clowns at least sometime during or by the end of the auction. The clowns have so far throughout the series always evaded any form of major fight, they always escape unscathed somehow. So seeing at least one of them having to do something openly and not behind the scenes would be interesting.

Btw, I jumped straight to re after ghoul, so am I missing anything important by not reading Jack? Thanks.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 20, 2015)

Mysticreader said:


> I hope that Ken would get some kind of interaction/confrontation with the clowns at least sometime during or by the end of the auction. The clowns have so far throughout the series always evaded any form of major fight, they always escape unscathed somehow. So seeing at least one of them having to do something openly and not behind the scenes would be interesting..


Unfortunately I doubt we'll see the clowns fight as there are many other opponents for Kaneki and company to deal with. However maybe we'll see the clowns fuck with Kaneki on a mental level.


----------



## OS (Feb 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]dr1wplRfQcA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 21, 2015)

Turrin said:


> Unfortunately I doubt we'll see the clowns fight as there are many other opponents for Kaneki and company to deal with. However maybe we'll see the clowns fuck with Kaneki on a mental level.



Guess you may be right. Still, it doesn't have to be a real fight, even a clash or skirmish will do.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 21, 2015)

heck of a nose
Who dis bitch kissing on Mutsuki 
Looks like Nutcracker


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2015)

Suzuya my sext bitch


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2015)

Those spoilers


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 21, 2015)

So excited  
Juuzou stabbing Uta


----------



## OS (Feb 21, 2015)

RIP mutsuki. We hardly knew ye


----------



## Quuon (Feb 21, 2015)

Why is Juuzou such a goon?


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2015)

it's finally happening


----------



## Turrin (Feb 22, 2015)

Glade things are picking up I thought the auction might have been dragged on longer. Can't wait for Haise and Jyuuzo to rampage.


----------



## OS (Feb 22, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 22, 2015)

Well thankfully Mutsuki is "safe"...woulda raged if something had happened. Juuzo laying down the rape on everyone (and those knives into Uta's eyes...FUCK YEAH!). Also, finally confirmed how his leg got fixed...thats good. 

The cavalry has arrived! Time for Sasaki to wreck shit like he (Kaneki) did at the Gourmet lol...


----------



## Ghost (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank god I didn't read this thread before reading the chapter. Posting spoilers without tags? Like really?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 22, 2015)

Saikyou said:


> Thank god I didn't read this thread before reading the chapter. Posting spoilers without tags? Like really?



Yeah...after like Wednesday or so, I just keep away from this thread for that exact reason lol.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Feb 22, 2015)

Saikyou said:


> Thank god I didn't read this thread before reading the chapter. Posting spoilers without tags? Like really?



lol time to grow up.Nobody cares about spoilers anymore.Do you live in a cave or what?


----------



## Ghost (Feb 22, 2015)

lol eat shit ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Ruse (Feb 22, 2015)

Juuzo straight beasting 

Time for Haise to clean house


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 22, 2015)

Juuzou fucking rekt them, what a wonderful sight! I always enjoy when he goes on a murderous killing spree with that smile.


I wonder if the result of this will bring death to any of the clowns. I don't think Uta would be out just like that. Chances are Mutsuki will be taken away by the nutcracker out an escape route and Urie will end up getting a display of power intercepting them.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2015)

Saikyou said:


> Thank god I didn't read this thread before reading the chapter. Posting spoilers without tags? Like really?



Sometimes people get carried away and think everyone is thirsty for spoilers as they are.

I'm on the thirsty side so I usually don't care but I can imagine it being quite annoying for everyone else


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 22, 2015)

Should there not just be a specific thread for spoilers and discussion about them in that case? The spoiler discussion thread?

I don't really mind, but I can see why it's annoying for others.


----------



## santanico (Feb 22, 2015)

maybe a thread for spoilers/discussion should be made


----------



## Raniero (Feb 22, 2015)

Juuzou is the GOAT


----------



## OS (Feb 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]G4Vn-xiuBbM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 22, 2015)

Any idea what uta whispered to tooru?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 22, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Any idea what uta whispered to tooru?



I'd imagine something along the lines of "we know who you really are." Uta is fully aware of Kaneki is a One-eye (and possibly Kuro and Shiro as well). He knew the CCG were researching hybrids due to Kanou, so you could probably guess that any new ones would come from the CCG.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 22, 2015)

I wanna know what Uta said too 
Juuzou stabbing him though


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 22, 2015)

Well, that's plausible.
Personally though, i think it's more than that.
I think given the circumstances, uta knowing tooru's true identity wouldn't really give that amount of shock, idk.





Maybe, something along the lines of uta knowing about the operation.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 22, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> I wanna know what Uta said too
> Juuzou stabbing him though



Yeah.
Even though i'm sure that uta wouldn't be offed by that, it's pretty satisfying.(roma should've been stabbed too, bitch fooled me.) 
Would be more glorious without the mask though.


----------



## OS (Feb 22, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Any idea what uta whispered to tooru?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hail Hydra


----------



## Goud (Feb 23, 2015)

Dat Suzuya pulling a fast one on Uta


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2015)

Suzuya DOES look pretty good as a grill


----------



## hawkeye91 (Feb 23, 2015)

He looks like Misa from Death Note with black hair.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 23, 2015)

Uta probably whispered something about Haise being Kaneki.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 23, 2015)

Glad that Uta got owned hard, granted he'll regenerate fast, but still.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 23, 2015)

What did Uta do to you guys?


----------



## hawkeye91 (Feb 23, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> What did Uta do to you guys?



They are gloryhunters.If a character evil then they think its a bad character.Yet they like cray person like Juuzou


----------



## OS (Feb 23, 2015)

I think people felt betrayed by him. Like he was nice then next thing you know he enjoys messing up people's lives.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 23, 2015)

I dont like juuzou,kaneki should have bifurcated that retarded child instead doing that to poor amon


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 23, 2015)

OS said:


> I think people felt betrayed by him. Like he was nice then next thing you know he enjoys messing up people's lives.



Uta never portrayed me.


----------



## Heaven or Hell (Feb 23, 2015)

Shiny said:


> I dont like juuzou,kaneki should have bifurcated that retarded child instead doing that to poor amon



I still don't like Suzuya for what he did to the Twins. He crossed a line there.


----------



## santanico (Feb 23, 2015)

call me crazy, but I like all the characters, except Mado sr


----------



## Rax (Feb 23, 2015)

Might start this series soon :33


----------



## Turrin (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah I basically like all the characters, but it is nice to see Uta get what's coming to him. The Perriot are some of the more hateable villains i've seen, but in a good way.


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 23, 2015)

There isn't a single character I don't enjoy actually, which is very unusual for me, but I have varying levels of "how much I like" a character.

Juuzou just so happens to be very high so it's fun seeing him go on a murderous rampage.


----------



## Goud (Feb 23, 2015)

Would be nice to see Uta get serious for once. He's got some serious hype backing him up.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 23, 2015)

Goud said:


> Would be nice to see Uta get serious for once. He's got some serious hype backing him up.



I mean yeah, considering that raven was fine after kaneki put a hole in his stomach.
A few daggers would probably do shit to him. 
Which is funny since he is acting like he is dead in the scene after it.


----------



## OS (Feb 23, 2015)

The lack of touken artwork is too damn high. Damn shuuneki shits.


----------



## Goud (Feb 24, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> I mean yeah, considering that raven was fine after kaneki put a hole in his stomach.
> A few daggers would probably do shit to him.
> Which is funny since he is acting like he is dead in the scene after it.



It's probably done on purpose. Same with Tatara, who almost deliberately seemed to withhold his Kagune, while most other Ghouls are quick to activate theirs upon engaging someone.
Uta also mentioned once that his Kagune is ''nothing special'', meaning it is most likely unusual in one way or another.


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 25, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> I wanna know what Uta said too
> Juuzou stabbing him though





ZenithXAbyss said:


> Yeah.
> Even though i'm sure that uta wouldn't be offed by that, it's pretty satisfying.(roma should've been stabbed too, bitch fooled me.)
> Would be more glorious without the mask though. [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Goud (Feb 25, 2015)

Mysticreader said:


> ZenithXAbyss said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.
> ...


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm sure they'll all get a display of power.

The real question is... which ghouls are going to be killed by them and which ghouls will make it out alive?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 25, 2015)

^Fodder Ghouls will be killed. 

And Maybe the madam(Who strength wise might also be fodder who knows)


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 26, 2015)

Do you not think the nutcracker will also be killed off?


----------



## Canuckgirl (Feb 27, 2015)

I am waiting for Scarecrow to do something.  He was listed with Nutcracker, Torso and Serpent as someone important


----------



## santanico (Feb 28, 2015)

spoilers are out


*Spoiler*: __ 



mutsuki is in danger, damn that Kanae


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 28, 2015)

Mysticreader said:


> *Even though Uta's probably barely hurt at all by the stab, it's still kind of satisfying seeing at least one of the clowns being stabbed like that. *It's not that I don't like villians but rather I don't like villians without a good cause. The clowns just seem to enjoy stirring trouble just for the sake of making chaos. Like they are bored or something and need to be entertained by the chaos/misery they bring unto others



So good 


starr said:


> spoilers are out
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Dammit  get away from my boyfriend Kanae 
I'm not surprised though, considering how much he bid on him


----------



## hawkeye91 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ayato looks like a beast. I can't believe its the same whiny guy


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 1, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I might start reading Tokyo Ghoul
> Just saw a mangacap on tumblr that got me interested in it
> The art style
> I like it.




Hi


----------



## OS (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh you finished it?


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 1, 2015)

Me?
Nah, I just started, literally just read chapter 1!


----------



## OS (Mar 1, 2015)

Chapter 36


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow...lots of fights and stuff breaking out this chapter. Juuzo seems to be holding his own against Ayato...but I really wish he had Jason with him. 

We also got to hear what Uta whispered to Mutsuki while on stage...so there must be a mole in the CCG? How else could that info have gotten leaked...

Glad that Mutsuki managed to break way from Nutcracker...but now she's in trouble with Kanae  HURRY UP Qs!


----------



## Ruse (Mar 1, 2015)

Action has really picked up Ayato vs Juuzo was great to see too bad the latter will be at a disadvantage. 

Mutsuki is in even more deep shit


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 1, 2015)

Naki 

Kanae fuck off Mutsuki is mine anyway 

Wasn't expecting Uta to have said something about the operation hmm


----------



## OS (Mar 1, 2015)

I expected it. The clowns saw them at the party.


----------



## santanico (Mar 1, 2015)

Hurry up Sasaki! save Mutsuki


----------



## Quuon (Mar 2, 2015)

Ayato was looking beast as fuck.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 2, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Well, that's plausible.
> Personally though, i think it's more than that.
> I think given the circumstances, uta knowing tooru's true identity wouldn't really give that amount of shock, idk.
> 
> ...


 



> We also got to hear what Uta whispered to Mutsuki while on stage...so there must be a mole in the CCG? How else could that info have gotten leaked...


Honestly, i think it's the other way around.
The clowns told the cgc about the event.
It benefits them considering their personality of being excited from chaos  or some shit.

I can't remember if it was also told, but i think they're also the ones who told the cgc about anteiku.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 2, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Honestly, i think it's the other way around.
> The clowns told the cgc about the event.
> It benefits them considering their personality of being excited from chaos  or some shit.
> 
> I can't remember if it was also told, but i think they're also the ones who told the cgc about anteiku.



Hmmm...I guess the thing about the Pierrot makes some sense...

As for the second part, I always assumed Eto told the CCG about Anteiku while posing as Takatsuki (seeing as how she wanted to isolate and capture her father).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 2, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Don't start this again. Please.



Agreed...don't need more SJWs shittin up this thread again.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh yea. Totally forgot about that convo as i was not a part of it. 

I was honestly confused at first i did not know who Satsuki was talking about.

Although my take on the whole thing is that she does not really want to be a man in the usual sense. Its not very uncommon in manga for various reasons for a certain character to want to be male, but they don't actually really want to become a man if that makes any sense.


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2015)

Juuzo should have been main character....


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 2, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Juuzo should have been main character....



Main character must have balls im afraid.

Juuzo does not. 

Poor little guy, its his fault for being a cute girl.


----------



## Esket (Mar 2, 2015)

Saiko is best girl in this manga. I'm sorry Touka, you still in my top 5 though.


----------



## Heaven or Hell (Mar 3, 2015)

Esket said:


> Saiko is best girl in this manga. I'm sorry Touka, you still in my top 5 though.



Nein   
Hinami is best girl.


----------



## Quuon (Mar 3, 2015)

Akira is the goat female though.


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 4, 2015)

We'll probably get 3 main fights here, possibly 4 at a push. Can see Juuzou/Rabbit being a stalemate. Nutcracker or Torso will die I'm sure.

Big Madam will snuff it at the hands of Juuzou. 

Haise will fight someone powerful and lose control slightly again, obliterating them, but will manage to regain his cool.


----------



## OS (Mar 5, 2015)

YOMO LET TOUKA GO IN THE ANIME 
AKDSIJFIODSJGFIONAGOINASDINJU


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 5, 2015)

openings were already made for him

damn, the Devil Ape and Black Dog, pretty nice gang there and fights.

Yoshimura-san is damn epic.

GOOOOO! Kaneki, let's see you go crazy.


----------



## santanico (Mar 5, 2015)

OS said:


> YOMO LET TOUKA GO IN THE ANIME
> AKDSIJFIODSJGFIONAGOINASDINJU



this is bound to change things


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 6, 2015)

Good chapter. The fights are more or less set. Conflicted though, on one hand, supporting Aogiri Tree ( Go Naki! ), on the other, rooting for Juuzo. Even with just his knives, Juuzo seems t be holding out well give.n his oppponent is Ayato. Juuzo's definitely one of the CCG's best finds/stars. The clowns are up to their usual mischief again, planting seeds of doubt in Mutsuki's mind. I think their aim is to sow discord between the Quinx team and Kaneki.


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2015)

rumor has it....

*Spoiler*: _chap 20_ 



Takizawa is alive


----------



## OS (Mar 7, 2015)

starr said:


> rumor has it....
> 
> *Spoiler*: _chap 20_
> 
> ...



Chapter 29


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so Eto was serious about making another Kaneki


----------



## OS (Mar 7, 2015)

Well technically she made another owl


----------



## Quuon (Mar 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Seidou got fucked up.


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2015)

OS said:


> Well technically she made another owl



why do you say that


----------



## Canuckgirl (Mar 7, 2015)

starr said:


> why do you say that




*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't you remember she basically took her father to Dr. Kanou? 
BTW, I AM SO EXCITED FOR THIS CHAPTER AND 21!  I have been waiting for him to reappear since the beginning of RE:


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2015)

ahh that's right


----------



## CandyCocaine (Mar 7, 2015)

For anyone familiar with season 1 of the anime, can I get a quick summary of what it left out from the manga?

I had already read a little past where season 1 ends in the manga, but i forgot abt most of it so I watched the anime. Even with my struggling memory I knew season 1 left something out(esp towards the end, my god. I wonder if non-manga readers could tell how choppy that was)


----------



## OS (Mar 7, 2015)

You should just read from the beginning. It helps with kaneki's character a bit and some small details here and there.


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder who fucked Kanae up


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 7, 2015)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who fucked Kanae up




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kanae got rekt?


----------



## OS (Mar 7, 2015)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who fucked Kanae up




*Spoiler*: __ 



torso to the rescue


----------



## OS (Mar 8, 2015)

Someone did a rough translation of the whole chapter


----------



## OS (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Satsuki (Mar 8, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



_Kanae falls to the ground with Torso on top of him. *Torso relentlessly punches his face.*_
don't like torso much either but
yes 
i hope Mutsuki is okay 
Seidou...


----------



## santanico (Mar 8, 2015)

so more of the missing cast should be showing up soon


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2015)

Who is that?


----------



## Canuckgirl (Mar 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Who is that?



Pretty sure it's Touka.  

*Spoiler*: __ 



 As for the artificial Owl, I kept thinking that Seidou was Amon, so I was like, wtf happened to his face.  LOL, I suck at names


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2015)

It doesn't look like Touka.

And is it new artwork?  Because that would eliminate Touka.  She is no longer a part of this series.


----------



## OS (Mar 8, 2015)

chapter should be out in the next half hour



> It doesn't look like Touka.
> 
> And is it new artwork? Because that would eliminate Touka. *She is no longer a part of this series.*
> _________________




Do you guys think Rukia knows?


----------



## OS (Mar 8, 2015)

Chapter 33 [eng]


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2015)

Kaneki isn't involved with Starbucks anymore.


----------



## OS (Mar 8, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Happening before the Happening.

Hinami looks pissed. A side of her we've never seen.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2015)

Was Hinami in the chapter?  I just read it, but I didn't recognize her.


----------



## OS (Mar 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Was Hinami in the chapter?  I just read it, but I didn't recognize her.


----------



## Quuon (Mar 8, 2015)

"Ah! It's me! It's Torso!" I love how this friend is shocked she's running away.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 8, 2015)

Huh...so Seidou is alive and is apparently working for Aogiri? Guess that makes sense that he got captured...though I assumed he kinda just bled out at the end of TG.

Akira wreckin motherfuckers left and right...goddamn I love her. Mutsuki got impaled :amazed Sasaki you better hurry your ass up...gotta save her.

All these random fights are pretty crazy...been a while since we've seen this kinda action in TG. Good times.


----------



## santanico (Mar 9, 2015)

next chapter gets "shaken up" I hope Ishida isn't screwing with us. I need more Sasaki-kagune action 


need.more.touka.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 9, 2015)

Poor Takizawa.


----------



## santanico (Mar 9, 2015)

saikyou that avy is baws


----------



## hawkeye91 (Mar 9, 2015)

They prolly made Seidou eat his mother on hsi urge for eating, starrved him for 2 months GG Mommy. Killing ur own mother wouldnt make any good ur mental stability


----------



## Ghost (Mar 9, 2015)

starr said:


> saikyou that avy is baws



I know. **


----------



## Esket (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks like Seidou has become Yamori 3.0 after Kaneki went Yamori 2.0.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 9, 2015)

Centipede vs Owl V2 starting next chapter.


----------



## OS (Mar 9, 2015)

Owl V3 you mean.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 9, 2015)

Awe man it seems like it might be finally time to see if Rize's Kagune or Yoshimaru's Kagune is the better material.  Owl 3.0 vs Binge Eater 2.0, here we come.


----------



## OS (Mar 9, 2015)

Owls is better. Good regen, melee and ranged attack. You can fly.


----------



## OS (Mar 9, 2015)

So this person may have ruined getting spoilers early for everyone.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Mar 9, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> They prolly made Seidou eat his mother on hsi urge for eating, starrved him for 2 months GG Mommy. Killing ur own mother wouldnt make any good ur mental stability



That would be awesome, in a fucked up way


----------



## Succubus (Mar 9, 2015)

the battle in this manga is fairly fast paced, which I love.

btw I just forgot who Takizawa is..


----------



## Turrin (Mar 9, 2015)

OS said:


> Owls is better. Good regen, melee and ranged attack. You can fly.


I don't think it's going to play out that way, but we'll see


----------



## Esket (Mar 9, 2015)

Owl has more versatility than tentacles.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Mar 10, 2015)

just caught up

I miss kaneki


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## OS (Mar 10, 2015)

Look at that ugly fucboi


----------



## OS (Mar 10, 2015)

Not TG related but ishida drew Sasuke from naruto


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 11, 2015)

Yikes, whatever happened to Takizawa. His appearance is almost as drastic as Kaneki's after torture. While I didn't particularly like him as a character in Ghoul, it's still kind of horrifying to see his current state.

I don't think we would get to see Kaneki vs Takizawa anytime soon, at least in the auction arc. Considering the history of past Takizawa, either Akira or Juuzo would most likely face him in a small confrontation. Imagine if Akira can actually recognise Takizawa. The reaction might be interesting.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ_nm-mVsjA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Takizawa is effin crazy


----------



## Canuckgirl (Mar 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pineapples


----------



## OS (Mar 14, 2015)

The spoiler of Akira was hot


----------



## Succubus (Mar 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



phew its some fodder.. seems Takizawa must be very powerful

only stops him is Amon


----------



## OS (Mar 15, 2015)

Chapter 20


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 15, 2015)

All dat Arima wank. 

Glad that Juuzou is freed up now I really want too see some interaction between him and Madam given the amount of history they have.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 15, 2015)

hahaha some squad leader was dreaming how badass arima is.. then get a rekt by The Owl..  I find this so freakin' hilarious 

Roma is so hawt~~ I love her


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 15, 2015)

Great chapter, glad that it was explicitly confirmed that Arima is a God 

Too bad Uta intervened, I'd have liked to see Hirako smacking Roma real good.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 15, 2015)

I wish Arima would go back to his black hair it feels like too many people in this series have white hair now and black hair just suits him better.


----------



## OS (Mar 15, 2015)

His white hair helps him with his role of being the CCG's reaper.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 15, 2015)

Well, at least Mutsuki is safe (for now).

Jeez, Akira utterly DESTROYED Naki...my God, that was brutal lol. Good to know she can handle her own quite easily post time-skip.

As soon as that fodder started talking about living up to Arima and all that...I knew death flags were everywhere. Didn't expect Takizawa to do be one to do it though (and oh shit, that was rough rofl).


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 15, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Jeez, Akira utterly DESTROYED Naki...my God, that was brutal lol. Good to know she can handle her own quite easily post time-skip.



Akira's facial expressions were the highlight to me. Truly a father's daughter


----------



## Ghost (Mar 15, 2015)

Useless trap is gonna eat those guys.


----------



## Quuon (Mar 15, 2015)

MrCinos said:


> Akira's facial expressions were the highlight to me. Truly a father's daughter



Yeah, she definitely looks way more unhinged in combat.

That Mado family trait.


----------



## OS (Mar 15, 2015)

>you will never be akiras subordinate

Why even live?


----------



## santanico (Mar 15, 2015)

Akira is scary now  

this chapter was the best one so far. Now back to Sasaki plz


----------



## Esket (Mar 15, 2015)

No Saiko = meh chapter


----------



## Morglay (Mar 15, 2015)

Akira is a bad ass, she made me chuckle.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 15, 2015)

I need to start posting here again

I missed you lot


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 15, 2015)

I wonder if Mutsuki will dine on those corpses... 
Naki 
I wanted someone to beat down Roma and Uta


----------



## Canuckgirl (Mar 15, 2015)

I know I am supposed to hate Roma but bish was awesome.  And pineapples are quite yummy


----------



## Canuckgirl (Mar 15, 2015)

Bikko said:


> hahaha some squad leader was dreaming how badass arima is.. then get a rekt by The Owl..  I find this so freakin' hilarious
> 
> Roma is so hawt~~ I love her



Glad I am not the only one who loves Roma!


----------



## Succubus (Mar 16, 2015)

ah I thought I'm the only one too.. now we're even


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 16, 2015)

Why did you guys want Uta and Roma to be hurt wtf? 

Uta about to put the beat down on these scrubs.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 16, 2015)

This series is so awesome but so confusing

I had to look up who that guy in the last panel was. This makes me sad because more often than not these revelations don't do anything for me because I simply don't recognize the characters. And even without that thrill this series is amazing to me. Truly art.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 16, 2015)

^ Yeah, noticed that too. Too often I go to google/wikia to remember who that character was from the original series.


----------



## Goud (Mar 16, 2015)

Scizor said:


> This series is so awesome but so confusing
> 
> I had to look up who that guy in the last panel was. This makes me sad because more often than not these revelations don't do anything for me because I simply don't recognize the characters. And even without that thrill this series is amazing to me. Truly art.



I don't have that problem all too much, only with some of the CCG characters that didn't get too much exposure in the first manga. I actually forgot who Seido was. I only recognized him, because I remembered him as the guy Tatara 'fed' to Noro and then went missing.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 16, 2015)

Goud said:


> I don't have that problem all too much, only with some of the CCG characters that didn't get too much exposure in the first manga. I actually forgot who Seido was. I only recognized him, because I remembered him as the guy Tatara 'fed' to Noro and then went missing.



None of those names make sense to me. Maybe I should focus more on linking names to faces


----------



## Esket (Mar 16, 2015)

Noro was they guy that Yomo kicked in half, other than him can't remember half of the people.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 16, 2015)

This chapter furthers my theory that Rize was originally part of Perriot, until she betrayed them in some way, with Roma pulling her best binge eater impression.  Probably Perriot is grooming Kaneki to take Rize's place.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Goud (Mar 17, 2015)

Consider it done.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 17, 2015)

that's so cheating


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 17, 2015)

Bikko said:


> that's so cheating



All's fair in love and war.


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 17, 2015)

BiNexus said:


> All's fair in love and war.



...and Pok?mon battles.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 17, 2015)

No, as he's nowhere near as good as Munsu in just about everything IMO. Though even in TG itself Kaneki is one of the least interesting characters to me.


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 18, 2015)

It's good to see Akira showcasing her skills this chapter. But since she implied that Naki has somewhat deproved over the timeskip, would Miza (same S rank) perhaps be a better opponent to gauge how significant her growth is?


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 18, 2015)

How is Kaneki losing?


----------



## santanico (Mar 18, 2015)

BiNexus said:


> How is Kaneki losing?



because most of the forum is full of people who adore machismo type characters


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 18, 2015)

I wish I had been keeping track of the thread to see what you and that other guy posted 

And yeah, I see that. Like, I get the appeal; people are drawn to aspects that they would like to embody even though they wouldn't really be applicable irl over a semi-average joe character. Eh, you win some, you lose some. He's not out yet; lost the battle, but not the war.


----------



## santanico (Mar 18, 2015)

it was pointless back and forth drama 

I like kaneki because he's a complex character, I prefer that type over 'simply strong just 'cuz' types.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 19, 2015)

BiNexus said:


> How is Kaneki losing?



obviously dupes


----------



## OS (Mar 20, 2015)

Someone could have told me. But honestly it's like a small ass poll.


----------



## OS (Mar 21, 2015)

All right boyz. Spoilers are out early and I also got some of the translated omake.

Omake




spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



takizawa eating someone
Take vs Uta. Uta looks like he can change his face and he made it to look like Arima. He looks like he has some of noros abilities.
Kanae got tired of Torsos shit and beat him up and chased Mutsuki down.
He caught up to her/him and started beating them up
then urie kicks his shit and haise catches her


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2015)

thanks for posting.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Takizawa is a man eater, literally


----------



## OS (Mar 21, 2015)

Chinese scans


----------



## Succubus (Mar 21, 2015)

awesome color page.


*Spoiler*: __ 



dafuq uta

fuckin knew that Haise made it!! stay alive, Mutsuki


----------



## Canuckgirl (Mar 21, 2015)

starr said:


> thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 OIC what u did thurr


----------



## OS (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## OS (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2015)

now this is what I call an extreme character transformation


----------



## OS (Mar 21, 2015)

Ichigo breaking through the barrier

translations


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 23, 2015)

Jesus Christ! Those CCG Fodder characters got utterly raped lol. I wonder what past Hirako and Uta share (well, aside from just being ghoul/ccg)?

Hurray!...Sasaki to the rescue!


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 23, 2015)

Uta was pretty badass this chapter, gotta say.

I don't think we've got a rank for him as of yet? More than likely he sits around the SS rank surely. He always seems to just be fooling around and not very stressed at all.



SkitZoFrenic said:


> I wonder what past Hirako and Uta share (well, aside from just being ghoul/ccg)?



They fought in chapter 112/113 of Tokyo Ghoul. Uta is about to land a fatal blow on Hirako, but just before he manages Arima shows up and stops Uta.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 23, 2015)

GRIMMM said:


> Uta was pretty badass this chapter, gotta say.
> 
> I don't think we've got a rank for him as of yet? More than likely he sits around the SS rank surely. He always seems to just be fooling around and not very stressed at all.
> 
> ...



Ah thank you...holy fuck, that was such a long time ago now...no wonder I forgot lol.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2015)

Nutcracker is great.  I hope she terrorizes those losers.


----------



## santanico (Mar 24, 2015)

that chapter was great. The fact that Arima _might_ be hated by his old partner is interesting. 

scary Takizawa is scary.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 24, 2015)

Kanae is going to get his shit kicked in.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 24, 2015)

GRIMMM said:


> Uta was pretty badass this chapter, gotta say.
> 
> I don't think we've got a rank for him as of yet? More than likely he sits around the SS rank surely. He always seems to just be fooling around and not very stressed at all.


I wouldn't be surprised if Uta is SSS-Rank. 6 Years ago he was portrayed as around Yomo's level, and Yomo 6 years ago performed very well against Arima; considering it's Arima. So it wouldn't surprise me if Yomo and Uta back then were already SS-Rank, and with 6 Years to grow now are both solidly SSS-Rank. Plus he seems like the top member or second top member of the clowns, who are basically the main villains thus far of the series.


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 24, 2015)

Turrin said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Uta is SSS-Rank. 6 Years ago he was portrayed as around Yomo's level, and Yomo 6 years ago performed very well against Arima; considering it's Arima. So it wouldn't surprise me if Yomo and Uta back then were already SS-Rank, and with 6 Years to grow now are both solidly SSS-Rank. Plus he seems like the top member or second top member of the clowns, who are basically the main villains thus far of the series.



We'd need to first determine where their ranks sat back then, and the difference in power between each S rank when going up.

I am not so sure I agree with SS rank 6 years ago based on Yomo's performance against Arima. He attacked impulsively with no effect and then avoided the lightning attack which shows he does have some speed, as stated by the other CCG, but before he even got close to Arima he was then blindsided by Hariko due to tunnel visioning, a typical SS rank would not have been damaged this easily. When Eto fights Arima he has to move, use speed and defend by parrying. In fairness though, not even Eto seems to be able to phase Arima much so using him as a basis for how strong a character is can be very unreliable. Had Yomo gone hand to hand with Arima I am sure he would of been destroyed almost immediately.

We do know however that Kaneki as a SS rank ghoul did cause Arima to have to fight back and actually managed to cut him, the tiniest bit, but of course main character and plot etc.

You could be right though, as it has been a long time and as Uta stated there was no shortage of violence in his ward. He must be especially strong to live there and never have his shop attacked by CCG or other ghouls. Also the main villains of the story so far does put him as a main contender for one of the strongest we've seen.

I wonder if Uta and Yomo will fight again.


----------



## Esket (Mar 24, 2015)

Turrin said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Uta is SSS-Rank. 6 Years ago he was portrayed as around Yomo's level, and Yomo 6 years ago performed very well against Arima; considering it's Arima. So it wouldn't surprise me if Yomo and Uta back then were already SS-Rank, and with 6 Years to grow now are both solidly SSS-Rank. Plus he seems like the top member or second top member of the clowns, who are basically the main villains thus far of the series.



I fully support this. Yomo was Yoshimura's right-hand man so he would have to be higher than ape and hound, and Uta and him were always portrayed as equals. I see them in the top 6 most dangerous ghoul bracket.


----------



## santanico (Mar 24, 2015)

really looking forward to Kanae vs Sasaki. But hell, more Suzuya is needed


----------



## Ghost (Mar 24, 2015)

I really wished that Kanae would've said: "This smell... Are you Kaneki Ken?!" instead of Sasaki Haise.


----------



## OS (Mar 24, 2015)

He only knows him by haise.


----------



## OS (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Ghost (Mar 25, 2015)

OS said:


> He only knows him by haise.



Link removed


----------



## OS (Mar 25, 2015)

The full ost for root A is out

[YOUTUBE]BFqdrJO4yNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Morglay (Mar 25, 2015)

The Uta hype is real. 

You have a point though, his speed was legit. Seems to be comfortably SS rank just from his showing so far. I want to see him go on the offensive before I board the wank train.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 26, 2015)

[youtube]dkBHAlHZkdw[/youtube]

 Not related to the anime and manga but still some news about the series.


----------



## OS (Mar 26, 2015)

Well, hopefully no more anime for tg beside that arima one coming soon. I want to focus only on the manga.


----------



## Goud (Mar 26, 2015)

OS said:


> Well, hopefully no more anime for tg beside that arima one coming soon. I want to focus only on the manga.



I wouldn't mind :re getting an anime adaptation in maybe a year and a half or so (by then we should have around 80+ chapters). I'd love for them to just stick to the manga though. The ending to the first manga (Arima vs. Kaneki, the latter's final descent into madness) was beautifully done and the anime's replacement of it paled in comparison. Better animation wouldn't be bad either, though considering how sucky the Japanese animation industry can be, I'll give them a pass on that.


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 27, 2015)

Takizawa's seems to be having fun with the CGIs. Looking at the CGIs freaking out and fleeing from him is strangely poetic. Looking back to the old days of TG, it's always been Takizawa doing the panicking. His former self would be proud of him now, being someone able to inflict fear on others 



Morglay said:


> The Uta hype is real.
> 
> You have a point though, his speed was legit. Seems to be comfortably SS rank just from his showing so far. I want to see him go on the offensive before I board the wank train.





GRIMMM said:


> Uta was pretty badass this chapter, gotta say.
> 
> I don't think we've got a rank for him as of yet? More than likely he sits around the SS rank surely. He always seems to just be fooling around and not very stressed at all.
> 
> ...





Turrin said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Uta is SSS-Rank. 6 Years ago he was portrayed as around Yomo's level, and Yomo 6 years ago performed very well against Arima; considering it's Arima. So it wouldn't surprise me if Yomo and Uta back then were already SS-Rank, and with 6 Years to grow now are both solidly SSS-Rank. Plus he seems like the top member or second top member of the clowns, who are basically the main villains thus far of the series.



Agreed. Uta has consistently been portrayed as strong. Even back when they were infiltrating Aogiri Tree in TG. Using rpgs as a reference, he's probably one of those optional end game bosses.


----------



## OS (Mar 28, 2015)

Tokyo Ghoul:re Chapter 23 Spoiler Summary

*Spoiler*: __ 



- Kanae has a flashback where he remembers how Tsukiyama used to play piano together with him as he played violin. Kanae blames Sasaki for everything.

- Kanae manages to kick Shirazu in the face, but is slashed by Urie’s Quinque.

- Matsumae appears and uses her Kagune to catch the injured Kanae. She then puts up a Kagune barrier to prevent Sasaki and Qs to pursue further.

- Matsumae apparently has the ability to detach her Kagune from her body to create the barrier.

- Nutcracker is fighting a bunch of investigators. She crushes one investigators nuts (Ouch), and drinks the juice (Eeek).

- Nutcracker praises a female investigator for having pretty eyes and lips, then she proceeds to eat her face.

- Nutcracker rating is changed from A to S.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2015)

Fuck yeah.  Nutcracker is going to munch on some nuts.  I have been waiting for this!


----------



## Esket (Mar 28, 2015)

OS said:


> Tokyo Ghoul:re Chapter 23 Spoiler Summary
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That hurt to read.


----------



## OS (Mar 28, 2015)

wait till you see her lick the nut juice from the floor

actually, why wait? Chinese RAWS


----------



## Canuckgirl (Mar 28, 2015)

Re: is turning to be quite bad ass.  There are so many OP characters


----------



## OS (Mar 28, 2015)

Chapter is out.


----------



## santanico (Mar 29, 2015)

dick juice ftw


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Fuck yeah.  Nutcracker is going to munch on some nuts.  I have been waiting for this!



You hAve been waiting for nut eating


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 29, 2015)

Nutcracker 
Urie gonna fuck Mutsuki over


----------



## santanico (Mar 29, 2015)

reading this week by week is exhausting


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 29, 2015)

Dat nutcracker, so delicious.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 29, 2015)

I really hope Urie teh f terribu charu gets off-pineappled


----------



## Goud (Mar 30, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Nutcracker...so fine  lol...smashed that guy's nuts, *then presumably ate that woman's tongue + face*? Good times...
> 
> .



The fanart and fics will be glorious.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 30, 2015)

Nutcracker is gross, awesome performance though.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 30, 2015)

starr said:


> reading this week by week is exhausting



This.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 30, 2015)

can't wait to that nutcracker have the worst death possible,i want her to meet arima so much,think about a spear through her vagina 


kaneki can appear already


----------



## Ghost (Mar 31, 2015)

Nutcracker isn't going to die anytime soon.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 31, 2015)

Who said it?


----------



## santanico (Mar 31, 2015)

I hope she doesn't


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 1, 2015)

Pleasantly surprised that Nutcracker was decently strong. Definitely among the more "crazed" ghouls we have seen so far :amazed. Although, is it just me or do u all find that her eyes seem kind of weird/freakish even by ghoul standards?


----------



## OS (Apr 1, 2015)

Going strong, boyz


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2015)

Where is this week's chapter?  This book is as popular as anything running right now.  I don't understand the delay.


----------



## santanico (Apr 2, 2015)

chapters was released already. They usually come out Monday mornings


----------



## OS (Apr 2, 2015)

The chapters come out Sunday


----------



## OS (Apr 2, 2015)

Ishida did a short story for Haise's birthday


----------



## santanico (Apr 4, 2015)

anyway..... spoilers from mangahelpers


*Spoiler*: __ 





> . Oh well, here is translated summary by Tgre-news.
> 
> - Urie apologizes to Mutsuki that he gets confused of which route to go because they look alike.
> - Urie basically guides Mutsuki to somewhere else he thinks there will be a lot of ghouls instead of exiting the auction hall. (And so, he basically manages to avoid instant death by Seidou. Urie has this talent of trying to sabotage but ended up helping the group. XD)
> ...


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 4, 2015)

Urie 

Seidou though damn man


----------



## OS (Apr 4, 2015)

Chapter 34!

chinese scans.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 4, 2015)

Jesus Christ...Takizawa just DESTROYED that chick so hard lol. Fuckin brutal...

Man, I really hope Urie gets a reality check from one of the ghouls...tired of that fucker (hell, I really hope he dies to be honest...as long as Mutsuki gets to live). Considering a lot of the other big name ghouls are currently busy...I think the only other one that is available is Nutcracker, right?

Takizawa vs Sasaki & co. SHIT IS GOING DOWN!


----------



## Luciana (Apr 4, 2015)

Urie thinking he can take hundreds of ghouls alone


----------



## hawkeye91 (Apr 4, 2015)

Soo much page wasting on the garbage Kaneki rip off character again.Hopefully Sasaki finish him off asap.


----------



## Dark (Apr 4, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> Soo much page wasting on the garbage Kaneki rip off character again.Hopefully Sasaki finish him off asap.



I don't think that even Kaneki (not Sasaki) can finish off Takizawa.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 4, 2015)

Dark said:


> I don't think that even Kaneki (not Sasaki) can finish off Takizawa.



Eh...pretty sure Centipede could go on par with Takizawa...if not wreck him.


----------



## Dark (Apr 4, 2015)

Well I don't know. My thought process was something like this: 

Kaneki was made into a ghoul from Rize's kakuhou while in Takizawa's case, Yoshimura's kakuhou was used which is superior, don't you agree? 

We don't know how strong Takizawa is right now, so Kaneki against him could go either way.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 4, 2015)

Takizawa-sama 



Luciana said:


> Urie thinking he can take hundreds of ghouls alone



Urie never ceases to amaze me... stay classy


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 4, 2015)

Seeing Seidou's former self was cruel Ishida 
What the fuck did they do to him 
Urie


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 4, 2015)

Dark said:


> Well I don't know. My thought process was something like this:
> 
> Kaneki was made into a ghoul from Rize's kakuhou while in Takizawa's case, Yoshimura's kakuhou was used which is superior, don't you agree?
> 
> We don't know how strong Takizawa is right now, so Kaneki against him could go either way.



While I agree he was made a hybrid from a stronger kakuhou...Kaneki definitely has the experience over him (well...most likely at least. They could have made him run a training gauntlet or some shit lol).


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 4, 2015)

Wait hold up that crazy Ghoul is Seidou? 

All this time I was under the impression that this was Hide I mean if Ishida was going too make a new Owl I would expect him to use an important character like Amon or Hide not fucking Seidou of all people.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 4, 2015)

>Important Character...
>Hide 

lol...

But seriously...didn't they state like 3 chapters ago that this guy was Takizawa?


----------



## OS (Apr 4, 2015)

Eto May have said it. But it pretty much looked like him.


----------



## Esket (Apr 4, 2015)

When Kaneki became a ghoul he basically said fuck Hide, that's why he dead.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 4, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Wait hold up that crazy Ghoul is Seidou?
> 
> All this time I was under the impression that this was Hide I mean if Ishida was going too make a new Owl I would expect him to use an important character like Amon or Hide not fucking Seidou of all people.



Amon is the S ranked ghoul killing ghouls, so he is a 1 eyed too.


----------



## OS (Apr 4, 2015)

Seidou being the owl makes sense. 

1. Right before the anteiku raid his tarot card number was shown to be 15 for the devil. 
2. Tatara wanted revenge on hoji. Hoji used his friends as weapons against him so Tatara will do the same.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Apr 4, 2015)

LOL at thinking Sasaki will wreck Takizawa.  FIrst, we have no idea what happened during the 3 year skip for Seidou while Sasaki has been repressing his Kaneki.  Not only that, but Owl is greater than Centipede, mang.

Btw, who the fuck is Ato?


----------



## Succubus (Apr 4, 2015)

Canuckgirl said:


> Btw, who the fuck is Ato?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Apr 5, 2015)

Sasaki will def  sttruggle in a fight w/ Seidou


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 5, 2015)

Dark said:


> Well I don't know. My thought process was something like this:
> 
> Kaneki was made into a ghoul from Rize's kakuhou while in Takizawa's case, *Yoshimura's kakuhou *was used which is superior, don't you agree?
> 
> We don't know how strong Takizawa is right now, so Kaneki against him could go either way.



wtf. when was this stated please!?


----------



## Dark (Apr 5, 2015)

Don't really remember the chapter(s) at the moment. But when Eto managed to successfully retrieve Yoshimura. She and Kanou had a conversation at the end of Tokyo Ghoul about their plans to make a new one eyed hybrid and Yoshimura is shown unconscious(indicating that it's his kakuhou that will be used to make the hybrids).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 5, 2015)

@lk3mizt said:


> wtf. when was this stated please!?



Well...wasn't stated, sorta implied. Yoshimura captured by Eto...Takizawa is new half-breed...Takizawa working with Eto and Aogiri Tree...yeah, makes sense.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 5, 2015)

oh shiiiit.

Takizawa is going to be nigh unbeatable then.

What does this say about Yoshimura then


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 5, 2015)

Well...Rize was still alive even after Kaneki got part of her Kakuhou...so...he's alive still most likely?

Once Sasaki -> Kaneki...and the plot starts unraveling, there will most likely be a Yoshimura rescue arc lol.


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 5, 2015)

Urie is going to get a proper beat down and have to either be saved or he will potentially die. He could also lose control of his Quincey or something... 

Mado destroying all the ghouls at the moment She fights. She has become so strong!

I am patiently waiting for a return of scene to Uta fighting. I sincerely hope that fight doesn't get off-panelled where Hirako has been defeated badly.


----------



## Source (Apr 5, 2015)

I predict Takizawa will wreck the Qs, causing another Kaneki-outbreak.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah...Sasaki mind-breaking again is basically the only thing that can potentially save them (well, aside from OP fuckin Arima showing up and laying the smackdown).


----------



## VongolaDecimo72 (Apr 5, 2015)

Kaneki vs seido cant wait 

why is seido so strong when hes not using his kagune


----------



## Ruse (Apr 5, 2015)

Urie


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 5, 2015)

Urie teh worsto 
I'm wondering if he'll eventually become fond of his team  I can't really see it happening though


----------



## Ghost (Apr 5, 2015)

VongolaDecimo72 said:


> Kaneki vs seido cant wait
> 
> why is seido so strong when hes not using his kagune



He has just been fighting fodder.


----------



## OS (Apr 5, 2015)

next chapter preview

"Notable Threat Number 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 5, 2015)

Urie may abandon the GGC and join the ghouls potentially if one of them states he has potential possibly? Probably quite a stretch though, especially if he hates ghouls so much.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2015)

No OS.  Fuck all of those characters.  Akira is more important than them.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 5, 2015)

kaneki would just blitz seidou 

kaneki wasnt a ss rank and nor a sss rank,,he was between them imo


----------



## OS (Apr 5, 2015)

>not liking best imouto



what's it like being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?

EDIT: more best imouto


----------



## Succubus (Apr 5, 2015)

I thought she was roma for a min


----------



## santanico (Apr 5, 2015)

OS said:


> next chapter preview
> 
> Link removed



                        .


----------



## Goud (Apr 5, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> *Amon is the S ranked ghoul killing ghouls*, so he is a 1 eyed too.



Wait, where is this implied?

Also,  Urie should stop reading Naruto.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 5, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> Amon is the S ranked ghoul killing ghouls, so he is a 1 eyed too.



Are you referring to Serpent? That's Nishiki.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 5, 2015)

>Nishiki
>one-eyed ghoul

wat.


----------



## OS (Apr 5, 2015)

any lovecraft fans?


----------



## santanico (Apr 5, 2015)

Similarities to Lovecraft, interesting


----------



## Ghost (Apr 6, 2015)

Succubus said:


> >Nishiki
> >one-eyed ghoul
> 
> wat.



Huh? No one is saying that.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 6, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> Amon is the S ranked ghoul killing ghouls,* so he is a 1 eyed too.*





Saikyou said:


> Huh? No one is saying that.



I'm so confused


----------



## OS (Apr 6, 2015)

Amon wasn't the S rank killing ghouls.


----------



## JesusBaby (Apr 6, 2015)

New chapter out at imperial scans 

Triple blade miza was fighting turf wars with the bikaku twins before joining aogiri XD
And Amon soloed the twins while Akira and her whole squad is having trouble XD

Washuu says the one eyed king is running out of moves to play 
Well she should be,  if miza is an executive they must not have enough strong members 

Takizawa craziness again, he's definitely not coming back from this, he's beyond broken.
I want houji to do a mercy kill.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 6, 2015)

Unless Urei became a million times stronger in his training, he's like the worst character in the series right now simply due to how stupid he is. Trying to take on 100 Ghouls of unknown rank is just plain suicide. I'm pretty sure only Arima has accomplished something like that. I really hope Urei just gets massacred for his stupidity.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 6, 2015)

OS said:


> Amon wasn't the S rank killing ghouls.



?? Since when? Did I miss something? I'll fully accept that I'm retarded if I did but the conversation with Donato pretty much solidifies that he was no?

nvm that was nishi I'm fucking retarded

I was retaded all along friends


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 7, 2015)

Another good chapter. The most interesting thing this chapter was the small scene/talk between Hinami and one of the underlings. It seems that she was ready to go and assist Naki but was prevented from doing so. Does this mean that she is somewhat strong too to even consider doing that? I always assumed her current importance/status within Aogiri Tree has more to do with her other abilities rather than combat wise so this came off slightly surprising but interesting.



starr said:


> Sasaki will def  sttruggle in a fight w/ Seidou





Source said:


> I predict Takizawa will wreck the Qs, causing another Kaneki-outbreak.



Agreed. Basing from his fight with Nishiki, there's just no way the current Sasaki can stand against Takizawa who I think is at least as good as Nishiki. Less of Sasaki and more of Kaneki would be good


----------



## Goud (Apr 7, 2015)

JesusBaby said:


> New chapter out at imperial scans
> 
> Triple blade miza was fighting turf wars with the bikaku twins before joining aogiri XD
> *And Amon soloed the twins while Akira and her whole squad is having trouble XD*
> ...



In what chapter does Amon kill the Bin Brothers again?


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 7, 2015)

Goud said:


> In what chapter does Amon kill the Bin Brothers again?



Chapter 77


----------



## Goud (Apr 7, 2015)

So is Hinami aware that close by, Akira is just casually swinging her dad around?


----------



## OS (Apr 7, 2015)

yes. 2 chapters ago she was told about a "spine user" aka akira using her dads kagune


----------



## OS (Apr 9, 2015)

Ishida put up Amons birthday comic


----------



## VongolaDecimo72 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mysticreader said:


> Another good chapter. The most interesting thing this chapter was the small scene/talk between Hinami and one of the underlings. It seems that she was ready to go and assist Naki but was prevented from doing so. Does this mean that she is somewhat strong too to even consider doing that? I always assumed her current importance/status within Aogiri Tree has more to do with her other abilities rather than combat wise so this came off slightly surprising but interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



depends on how much hes improved since then seeing as though theyve been training i dont see seidou winning if kaneki comeback though  or if he remembers his combat prowess from his ghoul days


----------



## OS (Apr 10, 2015)

Ishidas thoughts on the anime


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2015)

2nd season of anime, so bad.


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2015)

spoiler summary is out and whoa

Dreamskye7


----------



## Luciana (Apr 11, 2015)

Raw: 

Oh my.


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



centipede incoming


----------



## Ghost (Apr 11, 2015)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo spoils

;_;


----------



## Succubus (Apr 11, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Takizawa SS confirmed.


----------



## Goud (Apr 11, 2015)

-avoids reading the spoilers-

I need this chapter in my life.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 11, 2015)

them spoilers.

jayziz


----------



## hawkeye91 (Apr 11, 2015)

WTF?The motherf.cker Kaneki rip off choking Sasaki?Hopefully Sasaki will rekt him


----------



## Quuon (Apr 11, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, you tried Sasaki.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 11, 2015)

Man Sasaki is so pathetic Ken wouldn't have gotten taken down so easily Ishida should just bring back Ken already we all know it's only a matter of time until it happens.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Apr 11, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What was everyone saying about Sasaki taking down Seidou like a punk bitch? YEAAAAAAHHHHH


----------



## OS (Apr 11, 2015)

inb4 Amon saves everyone


----------



## Quuon (Apr 11, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Man Sasaki is so pathetic Ken wouldn't have gotten taken down so easily Ishida should just bring back Ken already we all know it's only a matter of time until it happens.



We should have seen this coming.

His shoddy performance against Nishiki gave us all the signs.


----------



## santanico (Apr 12, 2015)

Canuckgirl said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What was everyone saying about Sasaki taking down Seidou like a punk bitch? YEAAAAAAHHHHH



Bwahahaha I know right


----------



## OS (Apr 12, 2015)

Quuon said:


> We should have seen this coming.
> 
> His shoddy performance against Nishiki gave us all the signs.



Everyone with eyes saw it coming.


----------



## Dark (Apr 12, 2015)

^   Exactly


----------



## Goud (Apr 12, 2015)

Dark said:


> ^   Exactly



+1. It makes sense too. Haise is the sane half and has a limiter on his power. Naturally he's not going to unleash his full potential. Kaneki is the insane half that will simply throw his full weight out when provoked.


----------



## santanico (Apr 12, 2015)

kaneki better come out soon


----------



## OS (Apr 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]r0jy8-sT6WA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Turrin (Apr 13, 2015)

Did anyone really think Sasaki could take down an SS-Rank [or higher] Ghoul with his current skill. Sasaki is nowhere near that skill level yet, he should get there, but not on his first major mission. The only way Sasaki was ever going to win was by going Kaneki Mode.


----------



## OS (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm also sure he's going to rely more on being like arima in the future than centipede.

ergo

He's going to go for sage path naruto than 9 tails mode.


----------



## Dark (Apr 13, 2015)

> I'm also sure he's going to rely more on being like arima in the future than centipede.



Assuming he doesn't change sides again


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm really hoping kaneki goes back to Touka and the rest, taking the quinxes along


----------



## OS (Apr 13, 2015)

Dark said:


> Assuming he doesn't change sides again



I don't see why he would change sides atm. CCG has been his home as far as he remembers and despite him hiding that he's not truly happy he does seem to really like the Q's, Akira, and Arima. I don't think he'd leave them without a really good reason.

Plus they have his info. He's got nowhere to run.


----------



## Dark (Apr 13, 2015)

OS said:


> I don't see why he would change sides atm. CCG has been his home as far as he remembers and despite him hiding that he's not truly happy he does seem to really like the Q's, Akira, and Arima. I don't think he'd leave them without a really good reason.
> 
> Plus they have his info. He's got nowhere to run.



At this point I can't really tell which route Ishida is gonna take but Kaneki is not happy deep inside and we all know it. Isn't remembering his past memories a good reason? 

Although I am all for the idea of Amon and Kaneki's confrontation whilst switching sides, so if Kaneki is gonna go back to his former self and group, I hope it's after the confrontation.


----------



## OS (Apr 13, 2015)

What is he gonna do with his memories? Hinami is in Aogiri, Touka is in a coffee shop, shuu is kill, banjo is no where, etc. Again, gonna need more info but atm i dont see him going anywhere. He can't abandon the Q's and having them run away from the CCG with him wouldn't be right.


----------



## Goud (Apr 13, 2015)

OS said:


> What is he gonna do with his memories? Hinami is in Aogiri, Touka is in a coffee shop, shuu is kill, banjo is no where, etc. Again, gonna need more info but atm i dont see him going anywhere. He can't abandon the Q's and having them run away from the CCG with him wouldn't be right.



Touka and Yomo seem like the most reliable people for him to turn to in such a case, since they are the only Anteiku members left who are still active and living in relative (undercover) freedom.


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 14, 2015)

As expected, Sasaki couldn't hold out against Takizawa. Agreed with everyone that the only way he might even possibly have a chance is if his Kaneki personality comes out again. 



OS said:


> What is he gonna do with his memories? Hinami is in Aogiri, Touka is in a coffee shop, shuu is kill, banjo is no where, etc. Again, gonna need more info but atm i dont see him going anywhere. He can't abandon the Q's and having them run away from the CCG with him wouldn't be right.



A Kaneki with returned memories would be the start to his eventual disassociation with the CCgs. As you pointed out, there are ghouls which Kaneki considers as close as family similar to what Sasaki is to the Qs. Kaneki with returned memories would also be someone who has experienced first hand both the human and ghoul sides of this conflict.He would at the very least be conflicted and the longer he broods on those memories, the more his feelings/emotions will waver.

As for the changing of sides, Kaneki doesn't necessarily have to either join the ghoul side or stick with the CCGs (humans).  While both sides have justifications, neither the humans nor the ghouls are entirely right either. Kaneki, given his ties to both the humans and ghouls, would probably be disenchanted with both and might even form his own side, a side which includes both humans and ghouls. Something like the path Kira took in Gundam Seed. I'm not suggesting that every single person, either ghouls or humans, who knows Kaneki or have some ties with him would eventually join this new faction for example, Urie but people like Mutsuki might willingly join him. Of course, this is all just speculation.


----------



## Quuon (Apr 14, 2015)

OS said:


> Everyone with eyes saw it coming.



Yeah, he was going to lose. I was just expecting a decent performance at the very least. 

I'm glad Naki got saved though, it'll be a very sad day for me if he dies.


----------



## santanico (Apr 14, 2015)

obviously something is going to happen and sasaki will be saved in time, will he save himself or will he be saved by someone.....


----------



## Ghost (Apr 14, 2015)

Mysticreader said:


> the only way he might even possibly have a chance is if his Kaneki personality comes out again.



Ken is much stronger than Seidou. Although he might be weaker than he was in part 1.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah...Sasaki getting wrecked HARD. We all know what that means! RETURN OF KANEKI!


----------



## Mdri (Apr 14, 2015)

Kaneki's return seems near i guess.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 14, 2015)

OS said:


> What is he gonna do with his memories? Hinami is in Aogiri, Touka is in a coffee shop, shuu is kill, banjo is no where, etc. Again, gonna need more info but atm i dont see him going anywhere. He can't abandon the Q's and having them run away from the CCG with him wouldn't be right.



Uhhh...if Kaneki really does come back (and he chooses to abandon the CCG), he could easily get the band back together. Touka and Yomo are both together, so that'll be easy. Nishio already knows about Kaneki. Tsukiyama will most likely resurface if it becomes known that Kaneki is in fact alive. Banjou is filler...but whatever, might get some kinda connection. Only mild issue is Ayato + Hinami...but once she hears that her "onii-chan" is still alive, she would probably bail on Aogiri in a heartbeat.

If Kaneki does in fact come back, and chooses to go back to his Ghoul roots (and leave behind the CCG)...he could easily remake all of these connections...


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2015)

I see Hinami struggling when it comes to choosing between Aogiri and Kaneki.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 15, 2015)

starr said:


> I see Hinami struggling when it comes to choosing between Aogiri and Kaneki.



Why? Hinami joined Aogiri because: Kaneki died, Touka + Yomo bailed, Yoshimura = MIA. She had literally nowhere else to go. If Kaneki returned to her (most likely with Touka & co. in tow), she will definitely rejoin the Anteiku group (and possibly bring Ayato with her as well).


----------



## Ghost (Apr 15, 2015)

starr said:


> I see Hinami struggling when it comes to choosing between Aogiri and Kaneki.



I don't think so. I'm with Skitzo on this. What I'm wondering about is would Ayato join Kaneki's crew 2.0.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 15, 2015)

Saikyou said:


> I don't think so. I'm with Skitzo on this. What I'm wondering about is would Ayato join Kaneki's crew 2.0.



There is no way Ayato would join, he seems like the type who holds a grudge. He would also permanently cement his place as Kaneki's bitch if he joined.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 15, 2015)

Morglay said:


> There is no way Ayato would join, he seems like the type who holds a grudge. He would also permanently cement his place as Kaneki's bitch if he joined.



Ayato has changed drastically personality wise. He himself said Kaneki reminds him of his dad and I'm pretty sure his goal is to get his pops out of Kokuria (or wherever Arata is being held).


----------



## Ghost (Apr 15, 2015)

Also I'd like to think that now that Ayato has grown up he realizes he had 103 bones coming for him. I'll be surprised if he still holds a grudge for Kaneki.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 15, 2015)

When it gets to the point of getting the band back together, Hinami will have Ayato pussy whipped by then. He's coming and he's going to be tsundere about it.


----------



## Goud (Apr 15, 2015)

Saikyou said:


> Ayato has changed drastically personality wise. He himself said Kaneki reminds him of his dad and I'm pretty sure his goal is to get his pops out of Kokuria (or wherever Arata is being held).



Arata is dead, isn't he? Shinohara and Iwa's Arata armor were made from his kakuya.


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Why? Hinami joined Aogiri because: Kaneki died, Touka + Yomo bailed, Yoshimura = MIA. She had literally nowhere else to go. If Kaneki returned to her (most likely with Touka & co. in tow), she will definitely rejoin the Anteiku group (and possibly bring Ayato with her as well).



I'm totally assuming here but, after Kaneki "died" Aogiri or Ayato probably saved her, she might feel indebt to them/him /shrug


----------



## Ghost (Apr 15, 2015)

Goud said:


> Arata is dead, isn't he? Shinohara and Iwa's Arata armor were made from his kakuya.



In my opinion its been heavily implied that Arata is being kept alive for harvesting his Kakuhou.


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2015)

Saikyou said:


> In my opinion its been heavily implied that Arata is being kept alive for harvesting his Kakuhou.


It's the only way new models of his armor suit can be developed and improved upon. IMO.


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2015)

Juuzo in drag... my heart can't handle it

he is my waifu....


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 15, 2015)

Good chapter, and plenty of battles going on at the moment. Can't wait to see the outcomes of them all.

Especially looking forward to Uta soloing everyone.


----------



## OS (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Goud (Apr 16, 2015)

Saikyou said:


> In my opinion its been heavily implied that Arata is being kept alive for harvesting his Kakuhou.



That's a possibility, though wouldn't there only be a limited ''supply'' of his kakuhou? Where is it implied Arata is possibly still alive?


----------



## Ghost (Apr 17, 2015)

Goud said:


> That's a possibility, though wouldn't there only be a limited ''supply'' of his kakuhou


Kakuhou regenerates if you don't destroy it completely.



> Where is it implied Arata is possibly still alive?



Well, they keep making new Aratas...


----------



## Goud (Apr 17, 2015)

Saikyou said:


> Kakuhou regenerates if you don't destroy it completely.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they keep making new Aratas...



Fair points. It would be interesting for Ayato and Touka to run into their father again.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 17, 2015)

inb4 they reunite only for arata to experience the sweet release of death by arima.


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 17, 2015)

How much stronger is Rabbit to keep up with Juuzou now? He must of trained a lot during this time skip.

I thought Urie was gonna get destroyed in a fight and have to be saved but it appears both him and Juuzou are ready to kill all the ghouls there, as I'm guessing Juuzou wouldn't of went forward without being confident enough to fight them.

I wonder if Urie won't work as a team well though as he seeks nothing but glory. I still hope he gets laid out by a stronger opponent.


----------



## Quuon (Apr 18, 2015)

Raws:


----------



## Goud (Apr 18, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Uta's a demon. No Haise/Kaneki vs. Seido this week


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm ready for this to be resolved.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2015)

Hopefully Nutcracker gets another meal during this skirmish.


----------



## Quuon (Apr 19, 2015)

Saiko is going to go ham next chapter.


----------



## Ruse (Apr 19, 2015)

Damn was hoping for some more Haise/Seido action


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 19, 2015)

Uta.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm ready for this to be resolved.



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

It's not even started...


----------



## Esket (Apr 19, 2015)

"I can feel your balls"

Probably only time a woman has said that that will make a guy shrink.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 19, 2015)

And people said the clowns weren't strong or FV candidates 

Fucking Arima had a close call with them


----------



## OS (Apr 19, 2015)

I'd give the arc 10-20 more chapters.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 19, 2015)

OS said:


> I'd give the arc 10-20 more chapters.



I think 10 is a safe bet. Imo people are overestimating how much is left to do in this arc. It seems to me that CCG will simply have to retreat, unless Arima or some other new badass CCG member shows up to bail them out, because I just can't see how they can win this.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 19, 2015)

just read chapter 25 & 26

Kuroiwa's son broke fat ghoul's neck so easily

love that panel

so badass


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 20, 2015)

Succubus said:


> just read chapter 25 & 26
> 
> Kuroiwa's son broke fat ghoul's neck so easily
> 
> ...



Yeah holy shit...was not expecting that lol. Pretty insane...

So Urie + Juuzou are wreckin shit (Mutsuki holding things off up top as well). Decent fighting with the clowns I suppose. Lookin forward to next week and the fighting vs Nutcracker...that bitch is crazy lol. "I can feel your balls!"  Nutcracker besto girl.

Hoping either at the end of next chapter or the one following we get to see Sasaki fight some more. Cannot fuckin wait to see Centipede...


----------



## Goud (Apr 20, 2015)

Turrin said:


> And people said the clowns weren't strong or FV candidates
> 
> Fucking Arima had a close call with them



Strong? Most definitely.

FV? Nah. Though possible, I doubt it for now. They will survive long into the manga, but there will be an eclipsing threat to surface later. It's way too early for a possible final villain to be so out in the open. Right now we have Uta as the one hinted to be the strongest amongst them. Even if he's SSS, the whole Clown gang doesn't amount to more firepower than Anteiku had. There have been no hints of the clowns having more powerful members in hiding either.


----------



## Esket (Apr 20, 2015)

Every bit of hype Uta gets is subsequent hype for Yomo to me.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 20, 2015)

Turrin said:


> And people said the clowns weren't strong or FV candidates
> 
> Fucking Arima had a close call with them



Uta himself said all the investigators in their ward were scrubs except for Arima. So it was non prime Arima vs Clowns basically. Stop your Clown wanking.


----------



## Goud (Apr 20, 2015)

Esket said:


> Every bit of hype Uta gets is subsequent hype for Yomo to me.





Well, the two were equals back in their days and with what little we've seen from Yomo, he's been hyped in a similar way. Also, it's implied at the start of Uta's flashback, that Yomo committed cannibalism. He might have a Kakuya.

I want to see him fight seriously so bad.


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 20, 2015)

Uta and Yomo fight.


----------



## Goud (Apr 20, 2015)

GRIMMM said:


> Uta and Yomo fight.



It would be fun to see who pulls out the kagune first, considering both seem very reluctant to use it. Yomo used it in the flashback, but only against Arima.


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 21, 2015)

Succubus said:


> just read chapter 25 & 26
> 
> Kuroiwa's son broke fat ghoul's neck so easily
> 
> ...



Yes, especially considering he's just a normal human being.

It's sad to see that Urie is still going on about credit. Pre time skip Juuzou was battling stronger opponents and with just knives too. A big twist would be if either Shirazu or Yonebayashi somehow manages to subdue Nutcracker and receive recognition as a result of that. Urie would probably go berserk.


----------



## OS (Apr 21, 2015)

He killed the ghoul because he's not a regular human.


----------



## Goud (Apr 21, 2015)

Mysticreader said:


> Yes, especially considering he's just a normal human being.
> 
> It's sad to see that Urie is still going on about credit. Pre time skip Juuzou was battling stronger opponents and with just knives too. A big twist would be if either Shirazu or Yonebayashi somehow manages to subdue Nutcracker and receive recognition as a result of that. Urie would probably go berserk.



I can see Saiko doing that. If Ishida wants to play the ''lazy genius/lazy top tier'' straight.


----------



## Dark (Apr 21, 2015)

Too many fights going on.. I simply can't wait for next week's chapter


----------



## Esket (Apr 21, 2015)

Goud said:


> I can see Saiko doing that. If Ishida wants to play the ''lazy genius/lazy top tier'' straight.



I'm hoping for that to happen. Saiko is the best quincy.


----------



## OS (Apr 23, 2015)

Chapter 39!


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 23, 2015)

OS said:


> Chapter 39!



This is great, and possibly the only thing I enjoyed about that episode.


----------



## Goud (Apr 23, 2015)

OS said:


> Chapter 39!



Young Jump Special is translated.


----------



## OS (Apr 24, 2015)

Short story about hinami and Kaneki


----------



## santanico (Apr 25, 2015)

my feels


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CerGnXfFQ4[/YOUTUBE]



Also, from Ishida's Twitter:





Pepe Saiko lol...


----------



## OS (Apr 26, 2015)

was about to post that. We have our meme.


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2015)

Spoilers out really early. Happening.


----------



## Dark (Apr 30, 2015)

Wait, when are new chapters released in Japan?


----------



## santanico (Apr 30, 2015)

my baybay


----------



## Quuon (Apr 30, 2015)

OS said:


> Spoilers out really early. Happening.



I'm ready.


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2015)

Dark said:


> Wait, when are new chapters released in Japan?



next thursday


----------



## Goud (Apr 30, 2015)

OS said:


> Spoilers out really early. Happening.





/10char


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 30, 2015)

OS said:


> Spoilers out really early. Happening.




 Looks good.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Apr 30, 2015)

Quuon said:


> I'm ready.



What is this atrocity!?  My eyes!!!!


----------



## GRIMMM (May 1, 2015)

OS said:


> Spoilers out really early. Happening.





The time has finally come..?


----------



## Luciana (May 1, 2015)

this 


*Spoiler*: __ 





So, Cookie-chan, soloing much?


----------



## OS (May 1, 2015)

Zaru said:


> ... I don't think that's the link you wanted to post here.



i have failed you


----------



## Source (May 1, 2015)

Chapter 27...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Big Madam is eating Urie, oh god. 

Maybe this'll teach him.


----------



## Dark (May 1, 2015)

Source said:


> Chapter 27...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



A lifetime's lesson.


----------



## Satsuki (May 1, 2015)

Holy fuck that scan with madam 
Attack on Titan flashbacks


----------



## OS (May 1, 2015)

10 hours of what is love


----------



## Quuon (May 1, 2015)

I'm really curious to see what crazy ass idea Shirazu can come up with to deal with nutcracker.

And also, no matter how much I may loathe Urie - I cannot deny how sick he was this chapter.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 1, 2015)

Wow uhh...am I the only one shocked that Big Madam is SS and overpowered as fuck? I assumed she was decently strong...but SS? Christ. Urie is fucked, but that guy is a shitty...so, worth lol (hopefully Mutsuki makes it out of there unscathed).

Sasaki thinking of going Kaneki mode...AWWWWWWWWWW YEAH! THAT HYPE!


----------



## santanico (May 1, 2015)

lol urie

that chapter was action packed, hopefully it stays on Sasaki for awhile


----------



## Ruse (May 1, 2015)

Holy shit Urie, Big Madam too stronk.

Give in Haise , its the only way


----------



## GRIMMM (May 2, 2015)

Great chapter, and showing Urie up for the amatuer that he truly is. He needs to learn to work better as a team. Big Madam looks strong, but I think anyone with a good amount of speed could out-do her. As for Nutcracker, seems overpowered, but her time will come soon enough I think. 

Lastly... Kaneki... Chills up my spine reading that last page.

Awesome chapter all round.


----------



## Succubus (May 2, 2015)

I can can still fight u wot m8?


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2015)

Urie turning into a snack made me laugh so hard


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 2, 2015)

magnificent.

urie can die for all i care


----------



## GRIMMM (May 2, 2015)

Juuzou will save him, after soloing her guards. He will then proceed to rain down heavenly bloody justice upon her with a display of daggers and hopefully his scythe if it ever shows up.

Hyped to see Juuzou lose his mind and go all out.


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2015)

I don't think he has enough knives to take down someone as big as her.

Unless Ishida pulls the same thing the Hellsing author did and just laughs it off with "Juuzou has a dimensional pocket full of knives, kinda like Doraemon"


----------



## Dark (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Goud (May 2, 2015)

Suzuya vs. Big Madam incoming. Hopefully Kaneki next week


----------



## Garcher (May 2, 2015)

I am hyped 

hopefully we don't get trolled, I want Kaneki to fuck shit up


----------



## Goud (May 2, 2015)

Aikuro said:


> I am hyped
> 
> hopefully we don't get trolled, I want Kaneki to fuck shit up



I predict we do get to see Kaneki, and he and Seido are equally matched. Arima intervenes.


----------



## OS (May 2, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I don't think he has enough knives to take down someone as big as her.
> 
> Unless Ishida pulls the same thing the Hellsing author did and just laughs it off with "Juuzou has a dimensional pocket full of knives, kinda like Doraemon"



Well he ran out of knives against ayato. He's still waiting for hanbe to bring jason


----------



## Canuckgirl (May 2, 2015)

Goud said:


> I predict we do get to see Kaneki, and he and Seido are equally matched. Arima intervenes.


That would be the laziest Deus Ex Machina!  I have more faith in Ishida not to sunk that low


----------



## Canuckgirl (May 2, 2015)

Nuts has my heart.  Thank god I got no balls to give her


----------



## Shiny (May 2, 2015)

kaneki should stomp that fodder SS human ghoul,the boyy was stronger than oother ss ghouls even without centipede 


if they fight evenly its because kaneki is weakened


----------



## GRIMMM (May 3, 2015)

So Seido's ghoul side has eaten away at his inferiority complex and made him totally batshit insane over being #1. This is obviously a reflection of his jealousy towards Akira when he worked for the CCG, now manifesting and taking it out on Sasaki because he is now competing to be the best one-eyed experiment.

I agree that Kaneki was beyond the normal SS rank ghouls. I'd personally put him in the SSS category by the end of Tokyo Ghoul. He had many feats throughout the manga, but mainly 2 feats in his fight with Arima which no one else has managed; damaging his quinque and landing the only hit we've ever seen (albeit tiny) on him.


----------



## Ghost (May 3, 2015)

I hope Kaneki's life as Haise hasn't drained his strength too much. I want to see him wreck Takizawa.



GRIMMM said:


> I agree that Kaneki was beyond the normal SS rank ghouls. I'd personally put him in the SSS category by the end of Tokyo Ghoul.



I agree. 

Kaneki > Yoshimura imo. Although Yoshimura might be better suited for fighting against multiple opponents.


----------



## Dark (May 3, 2015)

Everyone here is hoping for Kaneki to wreck Takizawa while I am sitting here and hoping that Kaneki is gonna stay and Haise disappear forever.


----------



## santanico (May 3, 2015)

I hope kaneki stays too


----------



## hawkeye91 (May 3, 2015)

So what happens if they remove the ghoul organs from Kaneki?He will become normal again?Because this is how I want the end of Tokyo Ghoul.Kaneki laying in the bed after the surgery and Hide bring him normal food(hamburger).


----------



## GRIMMM (May 3, 2015)

We've yet to hear about a man-made ghoul having the process reverted and to be honest I don't think it'd work.


----------



## Mysticreader (May 3, 2015)

Great chapter overall. It was pleasing to see Urie getting stomped hard and surprisingly it was Big Madam who did so. Who knew Big Madam was that highly ranked and strong. No wonder Juuzou got to be so strong . I just kind of hope that no one saves Urie and lets him be digested even though that's probably not going to happen. The stage is set for the confrontation between Juuzou  the former slave vs Big Madam the former master. 

Finally, Haise seems to be giving in to his Kaneki side. Yes, about time too. Agreed with everyone wanting to see more of Kaneki.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 4, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> So what happens if they remove the ghoul organs from Kaneki?He will become normal again?Because this is how I want the end of Tokyo Ghoul.Kaneki laying in the bed after the surgery and Hide bring him normal food(hamburger).



Only way Hide is bringing Kaneki any burgers is inside of Kaneki's dreams...cuz Hide is super dead lol.

Also, I'd honestly be really disappointed if he gets un-Ghoul'd at the end of the series. His life was basically shit as a normal human...and even though he still suffered a ton as a Ghoul, he gained a bunch of friends and found glorious wife material in Touka. I'd honestly feel like he would be betraying everyone if he purposefully underwent surgery to have his kakuhou removed. Being a Ghoul IS his life now...


----------



## Dark (May 4, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> So what happens if they remove the ghoul organs from Kaneki?He will become normal again?Because this is how I want the end of Tokyo Ghoul.Kaneki laying in the bed after the surgery and Hide bring him normal food(hamburger).



There are no ghoul organs; Rize's kakuhou is what was implanted in Kaneki. 

I believe when Rize's kakuhou was implanted into Kaneki, all his cells proliferated to fit his new body and thus he doesn't have human organs anymore. 

Unless it's possible to "humanify" ghouls, once a kakuhou is successfully implanted in a human there is no turning back, what I am saying is, so far nothing such as kakuhou removal was introduced, the only way to make a ghoul's body behave somewhat similar to a human is by administering rc suppressants. That's what I think is the case.


----------



## santanico (May 4, 2015)

I'm sure if there was a way to "rip" the kakuhou out of a ghoul to turn 'em human it would have been attempted by now


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 4, 2015)

starr said:


> I'm sure if there was a way to "rip" the kakuhou out of a ghoul to turn 'em human it would have been attempted by now



Well...I assume this could only be remotely possible if it was done to hybrids, and not pure breed Ghouls (ie, Kuro/Shiro...Kaneki, and now Seidou). And since there is no real incentive for either Tree or CCG to actually turn said people back into humans (instead of exploiting them), I assume it actually hasn't been tested on anyone yet.


----------



## Turrin (May 4, 2015)

Yes finally Kaneki.


----------



## OS (May 5, 2015)

Someone made it

[YOUTUBE]LXFm1DjgSO0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark (May 5, 2015)

.


----------



## santanico (May 5, 2015)

OS said:


> Someone made it
> 
> [YOUTUBE]LXFm1DjgSO0[/YOUTUBE]



bohahahahaa


----------



## Ghost (May 5, 2015)

was this posted yet ?

Link removed


----------



## santanico (May 5, 2015)

:rofl                    .


----------



## Goud (May 5, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> So what happens if they remove the ghoul organs from Kaneki?He will become normal again?Because this is how I want the end of Tokyo Ghoul.Kaneki laying in the bed after the surgery and Hide bring him normal food(hamburger).



I'm pretty sure the body adapts to the kakuhou. Considering this process is potentially lethal (cue the many failed experiments and people who died from attempts to turn them into a ghoul), if successful, I assume a person's physiology will be mutated beyond a point of return. Removing it would still be lethal. Who knows, it's quite possible a method to ''humanize'' ghouls will be under development at some point in the manga.

As for RC suppressants, those only temporarily curb a ghoul's powers. It simply happens to be that besides the kagune, kakuhou and kakugan, one's RC cell level is the only way to identify a ghoul.


----------



## BiNexus (May 8, 2015)

Found this on tumblr while looking for TG stocks.



tumblr pls


----------



## OS (May 8, 2015)

He looks way more like steve from the elite four


----------



## OS (May 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]P7ln4y6k428[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esket (May 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That Saiko


----------



## Dark (May 9, 2015)

MUST NOT READ SPOILERS


----------



## OS (May 9, 2015)

Here's a chapter summary


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter opens with Sasaki getting completely owned by Seidou.

Then it moves focus to Nuts battle. In short, Saiko and Shirazu defeated Nuts, and yes, Saiko got her kagune out this chapter. Shirazu seems to be getting more character development in which he slowly gets that ghoul is not that different than humans in the end.

Cuts back to Seidou vs Sasaki, and it's completely obvious that Sasaki just can't defeat Seidou by any means, thinking that Seidou is too strong and unpredictable that he can't read Seidou's movements. If it's not obvious by now, Seidou's obsession in フルボッコ-ing Sasaki is because he was compared to Sasaki as artificial half-ghoul.

Name drop Kaneki Ken happens from Seidou, and Haise's internal monologue go distorted again while he denies it :

"I am Sasaki Haise Sasaki Haise I am Nice to meet you, I am Third Rank Ghoul Investigator, Sasaki Haise I don't know Kaneki Ken I don't know you--"

Scene cut to Scarecrow who is tinkering with broadcasting machine (most likely that), his dialogue is just indecipherable lol. Anyway, he pushed a button and this broadcast Kaneki vs Seidou's fight.

Next scene Ayato being OP and have similar ukaku kagune as owl, or at least different kagune than what we know. Akira is fighting Miza, and as Hinami suggested Miza and Ayato to retreat, the broadcast happen. Hinami reacts to Sasaki's scream (F I N A L L Y).

Akira seems to realize that the person Haise is fighting is Seidou, and completely lost her cool questioning Matsuri. Seidou continues to overpower Sasaki.

Cut scene to Shirazu team, he realized it was Sassan's scream, and the first rank investigator urged him to go to Sasaki. Saiko looked at a computer (most likely broadcasting Seidou vs Sasaki) with a flustered expression and stutter. We never see the content of the broadcast, but let's just say... The screams accompanying the page is beyond chill-making

White Dialogue bubble: G-GWAHHHHHHHHH
Black dialogue bubble: HA HA HA HA HA
White: Agh--
Black: Oh oh oh oh oh oh
White: Giyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!
Black: Byaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## santanico (May 9, 2015)

poor Saneki ;(


----------



## Quuon (May 9, 2015)

Sheesh. Poor guy.


----------



## OS (May 9, 2015)

RAWS



it's


habbening


----------



## BiNexus (May 9, 2015)

I can't wait.


----------



## Shiny (May 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



urgh,nut didn't have a fodder and brutal death...terrible


----------



## santanico (May 9, 2015)

need that chapter asap


----------



## Canuckgirl (May 9, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOO

*Spoiler*: __ 



 My lovely Nuts!!!!


----------



## Canuckgirl (May 9, 2015)

OS said:


> Here's a chapter summary
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



MAH QUEEN in your sig


----------



## OS (May 10, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't really think she's dead. I mean she could be ko'd.


----------



## Ghost (May 10, 2015)

Good chapter but Ishida's cock teasing is too much.


----------



## santanico (May 10, 2015)

but maybe that "certain ghoul" is takizawa


----------



## Mѳẹbius (May 10, 2015)

Link for ch.28 > he can a miniature earthquake just by his foot touching the ground, in base form


----------



## Esket (May 10, 2015)

I love those panels with Saiko but with the translation I'm confused as to what she did.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (May 10, 2015)

The same for me. I don't know if Nut got stabbed by her own kagune or that was Saiko's doing because I didn't see any kagune sprouted from Saiko's body...


----------



## Succubus (May 10, 2015)

yea I just dont get Saiko's powers either

it looks like she stopped Nutrackers moves

probably a psychic


----------



## Canuckgirl (May 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Me too.  Why take out the one character with sex appeal?



RIght? RIght!  My sweet Nuts wasn't one for this world!!!


----------



## Dark (May 10, 2015)

Come on! Ishida y u do dis 

Have to wait for another week


----------



## OS (May 10, 2015)

Mѳẹbius said:


> The same for me. I don't know if Nut got stabbed by her own kagune or that was Saiko's doing because I didn't see any kagune sprouted from Saiko's body...





Succubus said:


> yea I just dont get Saiko's powers either
> 
> it looks like she stopped Nutrackers moves
> 
> probably a psychic



There is a small thin white panel under the part she activates her kakugan. Those usually imply a small pass of time in the story. Those marks on the ground were  not there before so it implies that there is something they didn't want us to see and people are betting that she has kanekis kagune.

Reading again, the plan is simple. Hiroshiki was supposed to distract nutcracker and I'd assume lead her to a certain spot. Shirazu then shoots his peashooters at her and 2 of them pass by her. Those 2 hit the trap behind her to activate it. From there I think they leave it to saiko since she's physically weak. But since Nuts is immobile it's easy for saiko to attack.


----------



## Goud (May 10, 2015)

Damn. Ayato though. He looks so lethal right now.


----------



## OS (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Esket (May 10, 2015)

Nuts, you silly woman. You were always beautiful.


----------



## fuckme143 (May 10, 2015)

anyone knows when this 3rd season starts??


----------



## GRIMMM (May 10, 2015)

Dragging out this Kaneki reveal... it's just making it all more exciting for when it happens.


----------



## santanico (May 10, 2015)

ishida loooooves to tease his readers


----------



## Goud (May 10, 2015)

GRIMMM said:


> Dragging out this Kaneki reveal... it's just making it all more exciting for when it happens.



Uta taking his mask off as Kaneki is about to emerge.


----------



## GRIMMM (May 10, 2015)

Goud said:


> Uta taking his mask off as Kaneki is about to emerge.



Everything about this post is perfect.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 10, 2015)

RIP Nutcracker...so unfortunate 

Well, Sasaki needs to fuckin go Kaneki mode like NEXT CHAPTER or he is super fucked. Oh God...can't contain my hype!


----------



## Jossaff (May 10, 2015)

Nutcracker ? !!!!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOO My waifu , he killed my waifu , i will forever hate you Shirazu , you were always beatiful nut.

On the other side i want Kaneki to go rampage once for all.


----------



## Mysticreader (May 10, 2015)

Another fast paced chapter. Kind of curious to see Saiko's actual powers since her taking out Nutcracker was offpanelled. Nutcracker's mini flashback is a nice touch though. The Kaneki reveal is really being dragged out, getting slightly impatient for it


----------



## Canuckgirl (May 10, 2015)

Esket said:


> Nuts, you silly woman. You were always beautiful.





Goud said:


> Uta taking his mask off as Kaneki is about to emerge.





Jossaff said:


> Nutcracker ? !!!!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOO My waifu , he killed my waifu , i will forever hate you Shirazu , you were always beatiful nut.
> 
> On the other side i want Kaneki to go rampage once for all.


  I am crying.  My beautiful Goddess Nuts has been eliminated by shark boy.  Not okay mang, not okay.  Also, I laugh at people thinking Sasaki was going to solo Takizawa right away.  Come on mang!  I believe this fight will bring a draw.  Again, my beautiful Nutty girl


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Me too.  Why take out the one character with sex appeal?


Juuzo...


----------



## santanico (May 11, 2015)

nuts has to still be alive


----------



## Ghost (May 11, 2015)

Nuts won't be gone, we'll see her as a Quinque.


----------



## OS (May 11, 2015)

She dies for a good cause. She supports shirazu a family financially


----------



## Dark (May 11, 2015)

ghostcrawler said:


> Nuts won't be gone, we'll see her as a Quinque.





OS said:


> She dies for a good cause. She supports shirazu a family financially



 **


----------



## OS (May 11, 2015)

[/IMG]


----------



## reaperunique (May 11, 2015)

Soo much hype for Kaneki, next chapter better deliver


----------



## Heaven or Hell (May 11, 2015)

Urie's gonna be incredibly salty when this Auction is over, assuming he survives.

Shirazu and Saiko gonna get promotions and White Wing Awards for taking down the S-rated Nutcracker.

While he gets nothing...

Nothing but the memory of getting his ass kicked and almost swallowed whole and alive.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 11, 2015)

Well...here's hopin he didn't just get _almost _swallowed...and instead got fully devoured, cuz fuck that character.


----------



## santanico (May 11, 2015)

Salty Urie pls


----------



## Romanticide (May 11, 2015)

Nutcracker could still be alive.  Besides, she could be too valuable to kill.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 11, 2015)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Nutcracker could still be alive.  Besides, she could be too valuable to kill.



Nah...she's dead (sadly). Her little statement at the end, "I just wanted to be beautiful", pretty much confirmed it. Also, why too valuable? They don't need to be alive in order to harvest the kakuhou (see: Jason).


----------



## OS (May 11, 2015)

For info on other things.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 11, 2015)

She seems pretty fucknuts (heh) crazy, so I kinda doubt she would work with the CCG (unless maybe she was horribly tortured or something).


----------



## Mysticreader (May 12, 2015)

Heaven or Hell said:


> Urie's gonna be incredibly salty when this Auction is over, assuming he survives.
> 
> Shirazu and Saiko gonna get promotions and White Wing Awards for taking down the S-rated Nutcracker.
> 
> ...





SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well...here's hopin he didn't just get _almost _swallowed...and instead got fully devoured, cuz fuck that character.





starr said:


> Salty Urie pls



Seeing Urie's reaction to Shirazu, Saiko and maybe Haise's achievements after the auction arc is concluded is definitely one of the most anticipated things for me . He would probably be saved by Juuzou but if he was devoured and gone for the rest of the manga, that would be fine too. It would also be interesting if he was saved by Tooru instead. It would probably be unbearable for Urie and add to his shame.


----------



## Shiny (May 12, 2015)

how the fuck did you guys like nutcracker? i wished her to meet the most brutal death possible by arima


----------



## Romanticide (May 12, 2015)

She's interesting to me.


----------



## Satsuki (May 12, 2015)

Nutschan


----------



## santanico (May 12, 2015)

Shiny said:


> how the fuck did you guys like nutcracker? i wished her to meet the most brutal death possible by arima



it was her villainy that I liked


----------



## BiNexus (May 12, 2015)

I think if things turn out badly for Urie, it'll push him to be far more power-hungry and actually stoke his flame more than gaining achievements would. This could either lead him going back to the doctor for more improvements, or maybe even going to the ghouls and trying to get stronger that way.


----------



## Succubus (May 12, 2015)

Shiny said:


> how the fuck did you guys like nutcracker? i wished her to meet the most brutal death possible by arima



probably you're the only one who doesn't like Nutcrαckεr


----------



## Morglay (May 12, 2015)

I wasn't fond of Nuts either. Didn't enjoy her, found her boring. Her fighting style was about her only redeeming quality.


----------



## OS (May 12, 2015)

I was just interested in her.


----------



## Morglay (May 12, 2015)

Name anything apart from dat body that was interesting.


----------



## Esket (May 12, 2015)

Being another dual kagune type was interesting.


----------



## Romanticide (May 12, 2015)

I liked her fashion sense. and she was pretty.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 12, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Name anything apart from dat body that was interesting.



How insanely sadistic she was was quite fun. Yeah, she had a slammin body for sure...but I loved how much she toyed with her victims. That scene where the CCG dude was calling for help and she just "cracked his nuts"...fuckin amazing (oh, and biting out that chick's tongue...good times). Her dual-kagune was pretty legit as well. Really wish she coulda stuck around...


----------



## Dark (May 12, 2015)

Esket said:


> Being another dual kagune type was interesting.



Indeed, too bad she had to go down that fast.


----------



## Goud (May 12, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Name anything apart from dat body that was interesting.



She just seemed like an excuse or lead to get the Auction arc started to me. Nothing more, nothing less. That's probably why she's being taken out of the picture now. She's served her purpose.


----------



## GRIMMM (May 12, 2015)

The surprise she would of had if she tried to go down on Juuzou to get his nuts.


----------



## OS (May 13, 2015)

Trying to get better at photoshop

Muski and urie




The urie one could have been better


----------



## santanico (May 13, 2015)

she was like me, stompin' dem nuts


----------



## OS (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Shiny (May 15, 2015)

kaneki is good



















but i voted kaiba


----------



## Succubus (May 15, 2015)

I love tokyo ghoul but kaiba's def better


----------



## OS (May 15, 2015)

ya'll trashy fucks


----------



## santanico (May 15, 2015)

voting for Kaiba? shame on yous


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2015)

Do you guys think Nuts will be in this chapter?


----------



## OS (May 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]l_E6Rlhua00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goud (May 16, 2015)

OS said:


> [YOUTUBE]l_E6Rlhua00[/YOUTUBE]



Kaiba wins solely because he was an iconic character of a series most of us grew up with (I was in elementary school when the original Yu-Gi-Oh series had its best run). More people know him, whether they were invested in the series or not.


----------



## santanico (May 16, 2015)

I'll just leave this here


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.mangamint.com/tokyo-ghoulre-29?page=0

Hinami saves Saneki


----------



## Source (May 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hinami wrecks Seidou with her dual type Kagune, do it Ishida. 

Or maybe she'll be defeated and it will be what finally pushes Saneki over the edge.


----------



## Goud (May 16, 2015)

Source said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hinami would have to be SS-rate as well. She's more likely S-rate. Her fighting Seido and going down would probably be enough to bring out a bloodlusted Kaneki in all his glory.


----------



## Garcher (May 16, 2015)

Blue balls.


----------



## Shiny (May 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



more annoying waste of panels!!!!! just give me kaneki back FFS holyshit!!!!


----------



## OS (May 16, 2015)

Maybe if you voted kaneki instead of Kaiba wishes would be granted


----------



## Shiny (May 16, 2015)

what have i done


----------



## santanico (May 16, 2015)

all of you who didn't vote Kaneki can go to the corner and think about your life choices


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

Surprised you guys hype Hinami so much.  She's just a nobody to me.


----------



## Shiny (May 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Surprised you guys hype Hinami so much.  She's just a nobody to me.



i did forget about her,i doubt she is even a A rank ghoul tbh









starr said:


> all of you who didn't vote Kaneki can go to the corner and think about your life choices




I can't live like this


----------



## OS (May 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Surprised you guys hype Hinami so much.  She's just a nobody to me.



Cuz ur gey. She's best imouto.




Also, some people are getting made again about Ishida probably going with Mutsuki not being a trans. The topic is such cancer but I can't help but enjoy the arguing.


----------



## Succubus (May 17, 2015)

is this really Urie?

 blue

top kek'd


----------



## OS (May 17, 2015)

and he said he wouldn't lose it


----------



## santanico (May 17, 2015)

is anyone really surprised that Urie was all talk?


----------



## Romanticide (May 17, 2015)

Urie wtf dude. Also what's this about Mitsuki??


----------



## Tapion (May 17, 2015)

Noooooo don't lose it, Promotion-kun!


----------



## Goud (May 17, 2015)

Tapion said:


> Noooooo don't lose it, Promotion-kun!





10char


----------



## Dark (May 17, 2015)

The amount of hate TG gets on NF  
And yet all they have is "TG is edgy"


----------



## OS (May 17, 2015)

it's tyme

new chapter..


----------



## OS (May 17, 2015)

So mutsuki was Uries banjou


----------



## GRIMMM (May 17, 2015)

Juuzou gonna absolutely wreck Mama's shit.

Can't fucking wait.


----------



## hawkeye91 (May 17, 2015)

So Mutsuki is a  girl after all


----------



## Shiny (May 17, 2015)

im starting to like juuzou, come on boy, bifurcate that fat pig in one move


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

I'm not really sure what happened this chapter.


----------



## OS (May 17, 2015)

Urie finally let out his issues and mutsuki comforted him. Haise was btfo and now best Imouto coming to the rescue


Also. This comin Thursday when te chapter officially releases is hinamis birthday. So I personally expect some comic from ishida or picture.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

Why did a ghoul rescue an inspector though?


----------



## Shiny (May 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Why did a ghoul rescue an inspector though?



because hinami knows kaneki is there? 





:3


----------



## OS (May 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Why did a ghoul rescue an inspector though?



*heavy panting*


BECAUSE SHE KNOWS WHO FUCKING KANEKI IS!


[YOUTUBE]W9z6_49g2Dc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

I don't see how she could know that.


----------



## santanico (May 17, 2015)

she recognized the sound of his voice/scream


----------



## OS (May 17, 2015)

literally says it on the bottom


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

Memories of a voice aren't that reliable.


----------



## OS (May 17, 2015)

God, just imagine. Akira runs into seidou attacking hinami who is defending kaneki.

THAT IS LITERALLY WATCHING YOUR OLD TEAMMATE NOW TURNED HALF GHOUL GOING CRAZY TRYING TO KILL YOUR CURRENT TEAMMATE WHO IS BEING DEFENDED BY ONE OF THE PEOPLE THAT KILLED YOUR DAD AND YOU ARE HOLDING HER DADS KAGUNE IN YOUR HAND!


----------



## OS (May 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Memories of a voice aren't that reliable.



It's been implied or seemingly implied she's known about him for a while. Also, it's her "brother"


----------



## santanico (May 17, 2015)

that last panel just....


----------



## Succubus (May 17, 2015)

I'm the only one who notice that Hina's boobs suddenly gotten bigger?



hawkeye91 said:


> So Mutsuki is a  girl after all



so disappointing


----------



## OS (May 17, 2015)

her boobs have been big since the beginning of re


----------



## OS (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Esket (May 17, 2015)

I wonder when we'll get to see Yomo again.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 17, 2015)

Juuzou with the save! Urie found out Mutsuki is actually a chick...took him long enough lol. Wonder if he'll come out of this whole event with a better perspective instead of being a douche (he did say at the end "you're not in my way" after his rambling...so maybe he is going to turn a new leaf).

Welp, no Kaneki God-Mode...but Hinami came to save her Onii-chan! OH BOY!


----------



## Shiny (May 17, 2015)

kaneki's harem is growing huh

touka,hinamori, who else


----------



## OS (May 17, 2015)

hinami sees him as a big brother. Hinami ships KanekixTouka


----------



## Nightwish (May 17, 2015)

Shiny said:


> kaneki's harem is growing huh
> 
> touka,hinamori, who else



What harem?  



OS said:


> hinami sees him as a big brother. Hinami ships KanekixTouka



This ^^^


----------



## Shiny (May 17, 2015)

keep being delusional,kaneki is a pimp


----------



## Goud (May 17, 2015)

Esket said:


> I wonder when we'll get to see Yomo again.



Hopefully soon. I want him to kick some major ass... And meet Uta.



OS said:


> hinami sees him as a big brother. Hinami ships KanekixTouka



This. If anything, Ayato x Hina has been teased here and there. It would make sense. Hina is younger than Kaneki, and Ayato is younger than Touka.


----------



## Mysticreader (May 17, 2015)

Another good chapter. Urie goes berserk and still ends up badly beaten by Big Madam  A bit confused about the CCG wanting Sasaki to buy more time for checkmate? Are they going to bring out Arima? Next chapter seems to be Juuzou's and Hinami's time to shine. Hope it turns out good


----------



## santanico (May 18, 2015)

checkmate might be Arima


----------



## MrCinos (May 18, 2015)

Urie confirmed (yet again) for worst character.


----------



## OS (May 18, 2015)

Urie is he best quinque though


----------



## Esket (May 18, 2015)

1. Saiko
2. Mutsuki
3. Shirazu
4. Urie


----------



## OS (May 18, 2015)

It's Urie>shirazu>saiko>tooru


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 18, 2015)

Mister OP is coming to save the day.


----------



## OS (May 18, 2015)

here, for urie


----------



## Tapion (May 18, 2015)

I like Promotion-Kun.


----------



## santanico (May 18, 2015)

I'm even more interested in Urie's sl now


----------



## OS (May 18, 2015)

Looking back, I don't think Urie stabbed mutsuki. I'll draw it out later.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 18, 2015)

OS said:


> Looking back, I don't think Urie stabbed mutsuki. I'll draw it out later.



Yeah I was kinda confused about that...because Mutsuki seemed fine after the initial shock or w/e that was.


----------



## OS (May 19, 2015)

Well actually now that I think about it. One thing that was not given any attention yet



and then



it's possible her rc levels were good enough to heal her/him


----------



## Jossaff (May 19, 2015)

God i hate Urie , i've only enjoyd his appearances when he gets obligerated by Big moma , tho   Juuzou and his/her squad looks pretty amazing , cant wait to see her/him handling Jason.

My Loli has grown , she might be able to fill my empty heart after Nutcracket.chan decease


----------



## Tapion (May 19, 2015)

:uriedefeat?


----------



## Ghost (May 19, 2015)

Shirazu > Urie > Mutsuki > Saiko


----------



## GRIMMM (May 19, 2015)

He is stronger no doubt, but it's unfortunate he goes up against ghouls far beyond his power level. I don't particularly like him but his opponent is very strong and when he was killing the other ghouls it didn't seem like he was breaking a sweat.


----------



## OS (May 19, 2015)

IT'S OUT!!

Chapter 57


----------



## Mysticreader (May 19, 2015)

OS said:


> Looking back, I don't think Urie stabbed mutsuki. I'll draw it out later.





SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yeah I was kinda confused about that...because Mutsuki seemed fine after the initial shock or w/e that was.



The Mutsuki and Urie scene was one of the more confusing parts this chapter for me as well. I think you are both right and her injuries are somehow related to Mutsuki forcing out his kagune. Also, is his inability to use his kagune all this time related to his gender identity disorder?


----------



## Mѳẹbius (May 21, 2015)

That's what happens when you got a kagune nose Urie chan...You can even smell menstrual blood from your colleague.


----------



## Source (May 23, 2015)

Spoilers for chapter 30 are out.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Knew it, Hinami is on par with Seidou but he has a Kakuja which overwhelms her.


----------



## Selva (May 23, 2015)

^

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shit! No T_T
I'm like FUCK YEAH KANEKI'S BACK BETCHES but I don't want Haise to just disappear


----------



## santanico (May 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaneki bby, Haise bby


----------



## Goud (May 23, 2015)

Source said:


> Spoilers for chapter 30 are out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 The Kakuja part is probably what makes Seido SS in the first place


----------



## OS (May 23, 2015)

here are all the pictures

Chapter 33

Also, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 It seems as tho kaneki isn't back but Haise has accepted kaneki and now they are working together


----------



## Source (May 23, 2015)

Goud said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The Kakuja part is probably what makes Seido SS in the first place




*Spoiler*: __ 



They gave him an SS~ rating before he pulled out a Kakuja Kagune though.

And yeah, Kaneki isn't back after all. Haise is asking to use his power and doesn't care if he disappears or not if it's to save Hinami.


----------



## OS (May 23, 2015)

chinese scans


----------



## Quuon (May 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hinami got strong as fuck. 

Saiko. 

That fingercrack.


----------



## Esket (May 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I alreay don't like you Kaneki but turning your back on Saiko is unforgivable.


----------



## Tangible (May 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mmm dat fingercrack. Gimme some Kaneki. 

Poor Saiko. She is too cute for this sadness :'(


----------



## hawkeye91 (May 23, 2015)

wtf this Takizawa regeneration?Mangaka giving other ghoul's(Noro) ability to this fodder character?Just kill him already.


----------



## Goud (May 23, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> wtf this Takizawa regeneration?Mangaka giving other ghoul's(Noro) ability to this fodder character?Just kill him already.



Fodder?  An SS-rank, kakuja-using one-eye is not fodder. He could very well be a precursor to Ghoul!Amon, but for now he's just about one of the biggest threats on the scene.


----------



## hawkeye91 (May 23, 2015)

Goud said:


> Fodder?  An SS-rank, kakuja-using one-eye is not fodder. He could very well be a precursor to Ghoul!Amon, but for now he's just about one of the biggest threats on the scene.



I know how strong he is now,but I dont like that the author brought his irrelevant character back


----------



## santanico (May 23, 2015)

Takizawa has definitely jumped in rank. I'll be pleased if Saneki finishes him off though


----------



## Canuckgirl (May 23, 2015)

Its OUT
Chapter 34


----------



## OS (May 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-avPe8-E1po[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ruse (May 23, 2015)

That ending


----------



## OS (May 23, 2015)

idk if I should go with Hinami or Haise set


----------



## santanico (May 23, 2015)

I'm overcome with emotions


----------



## Mdri (May 23, 2015)

I really want Kaneki to be back, but i also can't dislike Haise at this point. Hopefully something comes out of this, like them getting their personality mixed in an entirely new entity... i'd be disappointed if Haise uses Kaneki and nothing happens afterwards.


----------



## BiNexus (May 24, 2015)

This was such a great chapter.


----------



## Shiny (May 24, 2015)

just die already haise, let kaneki come back forever


----------



## Succubus (May 24, 2015)

dam such a cliffhanger.. Im so hyped

gladly that Juuzou is not revenge-type unlike others that's why he's the best


----------



## Tangible (May 24, 2015)

Mdri said:


> I really want Kaneki to be back, but i also can't dislike Haise at this point. Hopefully something comes out of this, like them getting their personality mixed in an entirely new entity... i'd be disappointed if Haise uses Kaneki and nothing happens afterwards.


I like Haise too...my only issue is he seems a bit too weak to be dealing with top-tiers like Kaneki was. I would have a problem with Haise "tapping" into Kaneki too often...it would feel pointless after a while; sort of how everyone was going SSJ in DBZ to the point where it didn't really mean much anymore...if that is a fair analogy


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 24, 2015)

Juuzo & co. utterly shit on Big Mama...goddamn!

Hinami...protecting her onii-chan, lol. Really surprised she was able to fight Takizawa like that...seemed...kinda non-sensical, but whatever. Sasaki has his resolve now...he WILL protect Hinami....AS KANEKI! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Mysticreader (May 24, 2015)

Glad that both Hinami and Juuzou got their moments this chapter. Hinami has really grown from the little girl idolising her big brother to someone capable enough to stand on her own. Big Madam went down alot faster than I expected but the scene between her and Juuzou more than made up for it. It was a bittersweet ending to Juuzou's past 

I keep on hoping that Kaneki would eventually regain his memories and return to being the old Kaneki again. Kaneki will always be the "real" person to me even if he chooses to remain as Haise. Kaneki is also the better character as we got to see his development in the course of an entire manga.


----------



## GRIMMM (May 24, 2015)

Was expecting Juuzou to wreck her but it went a more bittersweet route. She was a raging cunt though, glad she got cut to shreds by the other investigators.

I think we'll have a mixed personality after Kaneki takes over for a bit here. Then the whole "living between two worlds" thing really does come back into play. He could be the bridge between humans and ghouls learning to understand each other.

Now all I'm waiting on are the clowns. Where is Uta?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 24, 2015)

GRIMMM said:


> Was expecting Juuzou to wreck her but it went a more bittersweet route. She was a raging cunt though, glad she got cut to shreds by the other investigators.
> 
> I think we'll have a mixed personality after Kaneki takes over for a bit here. *Then the whole "living between two worlds" thing really does come back into play. He could be the bridge between humans and ghouls learning to understand each other.*
> 
> Now all I'm waiting on are the clowns. Where is Uta?



Always kinda assumed that would be his role from the very get go of Tokyo Ghoul...then, he "died" lol. But luckily, that idea seems more and more likely by the chapter.


----------



## hawkeye91 (May 24, 2015)

So the big madam was a shemale.?Creepy


----------



## Drakor (May 24, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Hinami...protecting her onii-chan, lol. Really surprised she was able to fight Takizawa like that...seemed...kinda non-sensical, but whatever.!


You forget that just like Nutcracker, Hinami is a ghoul born with a chimera-like Kagune. It seems she fused her Rinkaku and Koukaku into one somehow over the years...very odd and very "fuck you" to Ukaku types like Takizawa


----------



## GRIMMM (May 24, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Always kinda assumed that would be his role from the very get go of Tokyo Ghoul...then, he "died" lol. But luckily, that idea seems more and more likely by the chapter.



It was in Tokyo Ghoul, but since he has become Haise he is 100% CCG side.

Now I think the balance will be put back into perspective. I think he'll stay with the CCG but try to potentially change things. Will be interesting if Haise and Kaneki have a power struggle at first then balance it out together.


----------



## Goud (May 24, 2015)

GRIMMM said:


> It was in Tokyo Ghoul, but since he has become Haise he is 100% CCG side.
> 
> Now I think the balance will be put back into perspective. I think he'll stay with the CCG but try to potentially change things. Will be interesting if Haise and Kaneki have a power struggle at first then balance it out together.



My impression in Tokyo Ghoul was always that Kaneki tried to be that link between humans and ghoul, but drifted off further and further towards the ghoul side. the fateful encounter with Arima, and the creation of Haise signalled a turn, seemingly making him a 100% CCG loyalist, except that Kaneki didn't truly die. This might have been on purpose. 

One can wonder if the CCG wanted to brainwash Kaneki into Haise, they would've made sure ''Kaneki'' truly died within Haise's mind as well. Furthermore, sending Haise on dangerous missions where he routinely encounters opponents way above his league screams an ulterior motive to draw Kaneki out again and have ''Haise'' and ''Kaneki'' clash. In Tokyo Ghoul, Kaneki's human side was too weak and lost against his ghoul side. With ''Haise'', a strong human side capable of competing with ''Kaneki'' was created. If they were to form an alliance, a true link between a human and a ghoul would come to be. Could that have been Arima/the CCG's true plan?


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2015)

Arima's plan all along, interesting


----------



## Canuckgirl (May 24, 2015)

Goud said:


> My impression in Tokyo Ghoul was always that Kaneki tried to be that link between humans and ghoul, but drifted off further and further towards the ghoul side. the fateful encounter with Arima, and the creation of Haise signalled a turn, seemingly making him a 100% CCG loyalist, except that Kaneki didn't truly die. This might have been on purpose.
> 
> One can wonder if the CCG wanted to brainwash Kaneki into Haise, they would've made sure ''Kaneki'' truly died within Haise's mind as well. Furthermore, sending Haise on dangerous missions where he routinely encounters opponents way above his league screams an ulterior motive to draw Kaneki out again and have ''Haise'' and ''Kaneki'' clash. In Tokyo Ghoul, Kaneki's human side was too weak and lost against his ghoul side. With ''Haise'', a strong human side capable of competing with ''Kaneki'' was created. If they were to form an alliance, a true link between a human and a ghoul would come to be.* Could that have been Arima/the CCG's true pla*n?


 Highly doubt that.  Remember what Amon uncovered after the Kanou lab raid.  That is the key to unlocking what CCG had in mind


----------



## SternRitter (May 24, 2015)

Goud said:


> My impression in Tokyo Ghoul was always that Kaneki tried to be that link between humans and ghoul, *but drifted off further and further towards the ghoul side.* the fateful encounter with Arima, and the creation of Haise signalled a turn, seemingly making him a 100% CCG loyalist, except that Kaneki didn't truly die. This might have been on purpose.



I'd probably pin that one onto the fact no matter what Kaneki did, He always ended up in a shitty fight or die situation. Be it the clowns doing/horrible luck and even his own choices forcing him into situations where he couldn't escape unless he succumbed to his ghoul side, With Jason being the final straw and him finally accepting he has no way out unless he goes full ghoul. 

The CCG's master plan though?  Maybe, but I'd probably go with "Wow, let's see if we can brainwash this half ghoul into working for us!"


----------



## GRIMMM (May 24, 2015)

He succumbed to the ghoul side due to wanting to be strong enough to protect everyone, and thus turned to canabalism where he couldn't control his ghoul side. It was far too powerful for him to control and he went batshit insane.

Now we have Haise and him having the current inner battle. It may be possible that the personalities will work in unison or merge, which will in turn give him the ability to be as powerful as he can be without losing his mind.

Unsure I agree with the CCG theory but we do know for sure they were experimenting with that doctor. I think ultimately it will come down to the doctor wanting to bridge the gap between human and ghoul rather than the CCG.


----------



## SternRitter (May 24, 2015)

GRIMMM said:


> Now we have Haise and him having the current inner battle. It may be possible that the personalities will work in unison or merge, which will in turn give him the ability to be as powerful as he can be without losing his mind.



The real question is what will the merge of his personalities become? Haise with Kaneki's full strength? Kaneki returning but not as batshit insane as He used to be? 
In some ways I don't even see how a merge could work, Say the CCG notice remnants of Kaneki again they might just decide to put Haise down before it could cause problems. Hell, how is Haise supposed to continue doing his job hunting down the people he "died" to protect assuming Kaneki starts to come back. 

If neither side assume full control forever and he merges, who is he going to fight for? Neither the ghouls nor the CCG will trust him and will most likely try and kill him. Honestly I'd prefer Kaneki to come back for good, Haise doesn't feel like a main character imo, the only time he's remotely interesting is when He's trying to fight Kaneki off from taking over again.


----------



## Mysticreader (May 24, 2015)

Goud said:


> My impression in Tokyo Ghoul was always that Kaneki tried to be that link between humans and ghoul, but drifted off further and further towards the ghoul side. the fateful encounter with Arima, and the creation of Haise signalled a turn, seemingly making him a 100% CCG loyalist, except that Kaneki didn't truly die. This might have been on purpose.
> 
> One can wonder if the CCG wanted to brainwash Kaneki into Haise, they would've made sure ''Kaneki'' truly died within Haise's mind as well. Furthermore, sending Haise on dangerous missions where he routinely encounters opponents way above his league screams an ulterior motive to draw Kaneki out again and have ''Haise'' and ''Kaneki'' clash. In Tokyo Ghoul, Kaneki's human side was too weak and lost against his ghoul side. With ''Haise'', a strong human side capable of competing with ''Kaneki'' was created. If they were to form an alliance, a true link between a human and a ghoul would come to be. Could that have been Arima/the CCG's true plan?



Agreed with the role Kaneki played in TG. I think however that whatever remains of Kaneki in the current Haise isn't for lack of trying on the part of Arima/CCG. They probably attempted to completely purge his ghoul side but it was probably deemed too risky of rendering Kaneki absolutely useless/braindead for them to manipulate/use. Considering how ruthless Arima and the top leadership of the CCG are towards ghouls in general, it is unlikely that their "experiment" with Haise is done in the pursuit of good,lofty ideals but rather that of a weapon/tool of war. In that sense, both the CCG and Aogiri Tree sees/uses half ghouls in similar fashion.



Canuckgirl said:


> Highly doubt that.  Remember what Amon uncovered after the Kanou lab raid.  That is the key to unlocking what CCG had in mind





SternRitter said:


> I'd probably pin that one onto the fact no matter what Kaneki did, He always ended up in a shitty fight or die situation. Be it the clowns doing/horrible luck and even his own choices forcing him into situations where he couldn't escape unless he succumbed to his ghoul side, With Jason being the final straw and him finally accepting he has no way out unless he goes full ghoul.
> 
> The CCG's master plan though?  Maybe, but I'd probably go with "Wow, let's see if we can brainwash this half ghoul into working for us!"





GRIMMM said:


> He succumbed to the ghoul side due to wanting to be strong enough to protect everyone, and thus turned to canabalism where he couldn't control his ghoul side. It was far too powerful for him to control and he went batshit insane.
> 
> Now we have Haise and him having the current inner battle. It may be possible that the personalities will work in unison or merge, which will in turn give him the ability to be as powerful as he can be without losing his mind.
> 
> Unsure I agree with the CCG theory but we do know for sure they were experimenting with that doctor. I think ultimately it will come down to the doctor wanting to bridge the gap between human and ghoul rather than the CCG.



Agreed with everyone.


----------



## OS (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 30, 2015)

I really hope this doesn't mean that we can say goodbye to Kaneki since Arima showing up probably means he's going to bring back Haise.


----------



## Succubus (May 30, 2015)

fuck arima he ruined the tension


----------



## Romanticide (May 30, 2015)

Ugh arima.  Here to spoil all the fun.


----------



## Source (May 30, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I really hope this doesn't mean that we can say goodbye to Kaneki since Arima showing up probably means he's going to bring back Haise.



Better spoiler tag that.

Anyway, more spoilers are out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The hooded guy with the staff (almost surely Amon) makes an appearance.
A bit of Takizawa vs Haise (who seems to have completely white hair now?).
Hinami is surrounded by Arima and Squad 0 members, Haise seems to be protecting her.
The Qs, Suzuya and his squad, Akira Mado, Washuu Matsuri and Hayashimura have been rewarded for special deeds. 

I wonder what will happen to Hinami.


----------



## Selva (May 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _new chapter_ 



I'm glad Haise isn't gone for good! I love Kaneki and all but I have a very soft spot for that dork Haise and I don't want him to disappear just like that.
The hooded guy is definitely Amon. I can't wait until it's finally confirmed.
In the spoilers Haise asks for the ownership of Hinami from Arima. Does it mean she'll stay with him and the rest of the Qs now?
The most important thing is that Cookie chan got rewarded for his efforts in the auction. Here's hoping he chills for now, tho I think he won't like that everybody else got rewarded along with him


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 30, 2015)

Of course Armia shows up to troll stomp everything.


----------



## GRIMMM (May 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is Haise gonna end up protecting Hina and stopping Arima from wrecking her shit?


----------



## Source (May 30, 2015)

GRIMMM said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is Haise gonna end up protecting Hina and stopping Arima from wrecking her shit?




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's asking for ownership rights by lying about cornering her.

I think this means he can choose whether he wants to make a quinque out of her (obviously won't do that though) or put her in a cell pretty much.


----------



## Selva (May 30, 2015)

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 









Amon


----------



## OS (May 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Arima shows up at the end of the chapter it seems.


----------



## santanico (May 30, 2015)

]





Source said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



well it's that or else Arima reaps her


----------



## Goud (May 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



and people laughed when I predicted  Arima would show up


----------



## OS (May 30, 2015)

2 more pictures


*Spoiler*: __ 



v


----------



## Tempproxy (May 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you guys think Amon is now half ghoul as well?


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Amon should be dead.  This is stupid.


----------



## OS (May 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Amon should be dead.  This is stupid.



You must be joking


----------



## hawkeye91 (May 30, 2015)

not this op character again


----------



## hawkeye91 (May 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Amon should be dead.  This is stupid.



Mangaka doesnt kill important characters in the manga


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Not an important character.  Not a popular character.  Not a particularly interesting one either.  The mangaka should have cut his losses and moved on.


----------



## hawkeye91 (May 30, 2015)

Even a fodder like Takizawa alive too(kaneki rip off)


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

Takizawa should have been dead too.  But it is too late to really complain about him still being around.

The mangaka is gutless though to bring both of them back.  It means no one stays dead in this series.  And it always takes away from Kaneki's uniqueness when there are several characters like him running around.


----------



## santanico (May 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Amon should be dead.  This is stupid.



if you've been reading this since the beginning then I'm shocked you'd say that lol


----------



## hawkeye91 (May 30, 2015)

I expect that Shinohara will wake up from the coma  too lol


----------



## Seraphiel (May 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Not a particularly interesting one either.  The mangaka should have cut his losses and moved on.



You says this when you have chars like Takizawa, Centipede Kaneki, Tsukiyama, Urie and so on. m8 pls


----------



## Morglay (May 30, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> You says this when you have chars like Takizawa, Centipede Kaneki, Tsukiyama, Urie and so on. m8 pls



Really bad characters don't make slightly less bad characters good characters.


----------



## OS (May 30, 2015)

Woah there, son. Centipede Kaneki and Urie are interesting. Takizawa is too. Tsukiyama is ok.

Also, you'd have to be stupid to think Amon and Takizawa died the way it was played out in part 1.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2015)

If all those shitty characters are still alive.  They better at least bring back Nutcracker.


----------



## OS (May 30, 2015)

>comparing nutcracker to amon




also, takizawa was hinted to live a while ago I'm sure. He had the tarot card for 15 representing the Devil right before anteiku raid.


----------



## Mysticreader (May 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 So Arima really is the checkmate hinted at previously. Kind of good and dull at the same time about it.


----------



## Shiny (May 30, 2015)

omg how i wanted nutcracker to be alive 

































so she could meet arima face to face


----------



## OS (May 30, 2015)

Mysticreader said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So Arima really is the checkmate hinted at previously. Kind of good and dull at the same time about it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



That would be if he really did anything. Seems like he only shows up at the end. He has an interesting talk with haise.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 31, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Not an important character.  Not a popular character.  Not a particularly interesting one either.  The mangaka should have cut his losses and moved on.



Lol rukia.

There was zero chance Amon was actually dead.


----------



## OS (May 31, 2015)

pics from the TG jack OVA


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Lol rukia.
> 
> There was zero chance Amon was actually dead.


I guess I expected too much then.  Killing off Amon for good would have been a smart decision.


----------



## OS (May 31, 2015)

It's out. Oh lawdy


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 31, 2015)

Eh, kinda disappointing chapter to be honest. Was ready for the godly shit the hype setup...and it did not deliver. Oh well...least Hinami lived. Wonder how things are going to play out from this point on?

They didn't show Takizawa getting killed by Arima...wonder what they are going to do with him. Cloaked guy that helped prevent the Quinque Steel getting stolen...IS IT AMON!? Also, Male ghoul Big Mama? O_o


----------



## OS (May 31, 2015)

True if you were expecting the pede this is a disappointment.


----------



## GRIMMM (May 31, 2015)

Chapter was good and it has rounded off the Auction Raid well, explaining how it went down, who was killed and who lived. Seems Haise and Kaneki are going to live in unison with each other as I suspected. It doesn't look like a power struggle either so we'll have to wait and see what happens in regards to his strength increasing now.

Seeing the cloaked figure, who I'm assuming is Amon, is very interesting. Can't wait to see his future roll in this series. Perhaps Haise and him will end up forming a friendship now that Amon understands the situation Kaneki was thrown into.



OS said:


> pics from the TG jack OVA



Very excited for this, I love the short story and the insight it gave to Arima as a young CCG operator. He was a monster even back then, I seriously wonder where/how he became as strong as he did.

I'm sure in time we will see how he has become so strong.


----------



## santanico (May 31, 2015)

Shironeki


----------



## Quuon (May 31, 2015)

So Haiseneki can straight up lie without touching his chin. Cool beans.


----------



## Goud (May 31, 2015)

Where are you guy reading it? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Zaru (May 31, 2015)

You mean aside from the official ImperialScans website?


----------



## Tangible (May 31, 2015)

Wow so even with Kaneki he couldn't do much to Takizawa except hold on a few more moments? D:

Edit: Eh maybe Takizawa took more damage than I thought. Just noticed he was kind of struggling through the stands


----------



## Goud (May 31, 2015)

Tangible said:


> Wow so even with Kaneki he couldn't do much to Takizawa except hold on a few more moments? D:
> 
> Edit: Eh maybe Takizawa took more damage than I thought. Just noticed he was kind of struggling through the stands



Maybe because both are SS and Takizawa isn't the fodder people make him out for. And in the end, Kaneki/Haise did not go all out.  He did not go full centipede, possibly because Kaneki was never in control when he did and the CCG might be forced to exterminate him (remember Akira's threat?)

I didn't mind the lack of Centipede!Kaneki as much. It would've been too convenient and too much of a cheap thrill, with a predictable outcome. It wouldn't have helped with Haise's character development either as someone who is coming to terms with the being inside of him. ''Kaneki'' is still there, so I'm sure we'll see him in some other way further down the road.


----------



## Quuon (May 31, 2015)

Tangible said:


> Wow so even with Kaneki he couldn't do much to Takizawa except hold on a few more moments? D:
> 
> Edit: Eh maybe Takizawa took more damage than I thought. Just noticed he was kind of struggling through the stands



Round 1 between them was more a draw, and Haise still hasn't gone all out yet. The berserk Haise from chapter 7 would have did a number on Takizawa.


----------



## Mdri (May 31, 2015)

Not exactly what i was expecting from this chapter...

Interesting to see Amon after all this time, hopefully he'll get more panel time anytime soon.


----------



## OS (May 31, 2015)

So apparently, this means "I ate my mom"


----------



## santanico (May 31, 2015)

totally fucked up if they made him eat his parents


----------



## Mysticreader (May 31, 2015)

Overall, gd chapter to conclude the auction arc. The interactions between Kaneki and Haise are always enjoyable and insightful. The auction mission was more a secondary prize since their 1st priority was the unseen transport mission. The CCG probably learnt this from Aogiri Tree's similar strategy during the Cochlea breakout in TG. That look Arima gives in the end, seems like he's ready to strike Kaneki. Arima probably knows Hinami's connection to Kaneki and probably feels that Kaneki is becoming a liability. 



OS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That would be if he really did anything. Seems like he only shows up at the end. He has an interesting talk with haise.



Yeah, rather than Arima it was the S3 squad. 



Tangible said:


> Edit: Eh maybe Takizawa took more damage than I thought. Just noticed he was kind of struggling through the stands





Goud said:


> Maybe because both are SS and Takizawa isn't the fodder people make him out for. And in the end, Kaneki/Haise did not go all out.  He did not go full centipede, possibly because Kaneki was never in control when he did and the CCG might be forced to exterminate him (remember Akira's threat?)
> 
> I didn't mind the lack of Centipede!Kaneki as much. It would've been too convenient and too much of a cheap thrill, with a predictable outcome. It wouldn't have helped with Haise's character development either as someone who is coming to terms with the being inside of him. ''Kaneki'' is still there, so I'm sure we'll see him in some other way further down the road.





Quuon said:


> Round 1 between them was more a draw, and Haise still hasn't gone all out yet. The berserk Haise from chapter 7 would have did a number on Takizawa.



Agreed, it seems both Centipede Kaneki and Takizawa were equally matched. Neither seem significantly better off. Takizawa seems to have escaped? Looking forward to their rematch next time with a Kaneki better in control of his mind.



Mdri said:


> Not exactly what i was expecting from this chapter...
> 
> Interesting to see Amon after all this time, hopefully he'll get more panel time anytime soon.



Amon, of all things, why...."Floppy"


----------



## Quuon (May 31, 2015)

OS said:


> So apparently, this means "I ate my mom"



That's so fucked.

I just read chapter 123 again and my Takizawa feels have reached new heights.


----------



## OS (May 31, 2015)

Something interesting to note. Floppy Amon said, "Yasuhisa", that's the last name of kurona and nashiro.


----------



## Source (Jun 1, 2015)

OS said:


> Something interesting to note. Floppy Amon said, "Yasuhisa", that's the last name of kurona and nashiro.



Kurona probably abandoned Aogiri after Kanou refused to treat Nashiro and teamed up with Amon.



> Agreed, it seems both Centipede Kaneki and Takizawa were equally matched. Neither seem significantly better off. Takizawa seems to have escaped? Looking forward to their rematch next time with a Kaneki better in control of his mind.



He didn't go centipede though.

Don't see what's shocking about him not stomping Takizawa. He was SS~ rank before he pulled out his Kakuja Kagune and Haise was matching him after he became serious. Again, without going centipede.


----------



## Jossaff (Jun 1, 2015)

Chibi Kaneki , asking not to be errased , that part just killed me


----------



## Meia (Jun 3, 2015)

OS said:


> So apparently, this means "I ate my mom"



The entire text has something like "Sorry mom and dad, I didn't mean to but it tastes so good". They probably starved him so much to the point where he was in an animalistic state and we already know how ghouls get when they're hungry. What's worse is that eating his parents was delicious to him and stopped his "pain", imagine the psychological torture he was experiencing. 

I wonder if he ate his sister too. She was the one he was thinking of in his "dying moment".


----------



## OS (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm getting the hang of photoshop


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 3, 2015)

Meia said:


> The entire text has something like "Sorry mom and dad, I didn't mean to but it tastes so good". They probably starved him so much to the point where he was in an animalistic state and we already know how ghouls get when they're hungry. What's worse is that eating his parents was delicious to him and stopped his "pain", imagine the psychological torture he was experiencing.
> 
> I wonder if he ate his sister too. She was the one he was thinking of in his "dying moment".



Oh my God   
Takizawa


----------



## santanico (Jun 4, 2015)

poor Takizawa


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 4, 2015)

OS said:


> So apparently, this means "I ate my mom"



That's sad. He did seem quite close with his mom in TG.


----------



## OS (Jun 5, 2015)

twistedhelscans has finished tokyo ghoul

*Check out these perspectives...*


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2015)

spoilers


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2015)

this chapter is all I ever wanted


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 6, 2015)

I really hope that Yomo is at least slightly suspicious of Uta him and his clowns shouldn't get off scot free.


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2015)

It's a special chapter by the way. Chapter 31.1


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasaki got Kaneki's eyepatch :0


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2015)

> Kuramoto: So did you really beat a ghoul using an umbrella Arima-san…?
> Arima: …Not really, rather than replacing IXA…
> Arima: Just as it was out for repair there was a ghoul and there was an umbrella nearby so…
> Shirazu: Is that for real…?


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2015)

RAW



translations

anymore


----------



## Canuckgirl (Jun 6, 2015)

So, we're getting a special chapter? :/


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2015)

Sorta. The first half is like a special but the last few pages give a lot of details for the plot.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 6, 2015)

yeah i remember seeing some spoilers about seidou[???] so i was confused since it seemed very light
christmas in june though 
fuckin urie


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 7, 2015)

Holy fuck, I haven't posted here in forever. Sup guys.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 7, 2015)

Where is everyone?


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 7, 2015)

I am here to discuss the pain that is TG


----------



## Dark (Jun 7, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Where is everyone?



Avoiding spoilers


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh, I forgot people still link spoilers in convos.


----------



## OS (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## OS (Jun 8, 2015)

all right it's out

Chapter 165


----------



## Mdri (Jun 8, 2015)

Interesting chapter. So Uta appears to be "infiltrated" on Pierrot? At least it was very unlikely Touka and co would know about his involvement with Pierrot...


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 8, 2015)

Interesting lighthearted chapter which is nice for a change. The pace is going to slow now as Haise decides to investigate Kaneki. Uta is still a mystery to us I feel, even moreso now, and will continue being the character I have a strange interest in.

I was eagerly awaiting an Uta vs Yomo but now I'm thinking a tag-team fight with them against others would be incredible.

The Arima umbrella story was hilarious.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 8, 2015)

So Kaneki isn't back yet and Sasaki and Kaneki haven't even really merged? That kind of sucks . 

I hope Kaneki merges with or takes over Sasaki soon.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 8, 2015)

Interesting.

It seems like Urie doesn't acknowledge Mucchan is a man anymore, calling him a bitch and all. 

Haise doesn't realize Ken is him?

Nishiki seems to still be working with Renji and Touka.

Did Uta just... So he's not the boss of the Clowns?

Was Uta asking them if they had a plan he'd help with, or was he just curious as to what :re would do?

When Touka says "I will just continue doing what I decided to do" does she mean she will continue to wait for him to come back to Anteiku (:re)?

I wonder what'll happen to Haise after reading The Hanged Man's Macguffin.


----------



## OS (Jun 8, 2015)

tbf he talks to shotaken.


----------



## Ruse (Jun 8, 2015)

Arima with the GOAT umbrella story


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 8, 2015)

That wasn't until recently though, originally it was Shiroken. 

Also, Nishiki had called him Kaneki when they met, mocking what Ken said the first time they fought (which is why he snapped), I suppose he could have "forgotten/repressed" this during his mental recovery after their confrontation.

Takizawa specifically called him Kaneki.

He also literally told Hinami "even though I might have Ken Kaneki's body, I am Haise Sasaki".



I suppose maybe he was pretending to not be Ken to try and get inside Ken's head to see what kind of person Kaneki was?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 8, 2015)

Do you guys think Uta was feigning ignorance regarding who the boss of the Clowns was because of who he was talking to or do you guys think he's legitimately not the boss?


----------



## hawkeye91 (Jun 8, 2015)

messy hair haise is the best haise


----------



## OS (Jun 8, 2015)

idk, he's called thousand mask/faces. Can't trust him.


----------



## Dark (Jun 8, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> That wasn't until recently though, originally it was Shiroken.
> 
> Also, Nishiki had called him Kaneki when they met, mocking what Ken said the first time they fought (which is why he snapped), I suppose he could have "forgotten/repressed" this during his mental recovery after their confrontation.
> 
> ...



Exactly. I am also confused about it. I thought Haise acknowledged the fact that he used to be Kaneki but after reading this chapter it seems like he thinks that Kaneki is a different person.


----------



## santanico (Jun 8, 2015)

I love Arima even more now

Also, last page has me hyped as hell


----------



## OS (Jun 8, 2015)

In all technicality Kaneki IS a different person. Haise is one personality and Kaneki is another. One lives a life fighting with the CCG and one lived a life with anteiku.

What Haise is doing is trying to find out the past of his other self.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 8, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> messy hair haise is the best haise



He's so gorgeous with messy hair. 



OS said:


> idk, he's called thousand mask/faces. Can't trust him.



Yeah, upon reading it the first time I thought Renji knew he was a member of the Clowns and that Uta was telling him he had no clue what the Boss was thinking, but then I read it again and now I think Renji (and co.) either have no fucking clue what Uta is up to and he is indeed the Boss of the clowns or they do know he's a Clown but don't know where he stands among the ranks and he's pretending not to be the Boss.



Dark said:


> Exactly. I am also confused about it. I thought Haise acknowledged the fact that he used to be Kaneki but after reading this chapter it seems like he thinks that Kaneki is a different person.





OS said:


> In all technicality Kaneki IS a different person. Haise is one personality and Kaneki is another. One lives a life fighting with the CCG and one lived a life with anteiku.
> 
> What Haise is doing is trying to find out the past of his other self.



Assuming he was just speaking in hypothetical terms, I think he may have been pretending to not know that he is Ken and work out what Ken would be doing at that juncture, was he out on a date, etc. 

It's almost as if he's trying to build who Ken is/was for himself based on the clues he'll inevitably find (the timing of the mask and book are impeccable). 

I think it'll be really interesting to see how the building of this mental perception of whom he used to be (though to him it'll be as if it's a completely different person) will shape who he becomes. 

Touka reaffirming that she will wait for Ken to come back to Anteiku was pretty cute, she's matured a shit ton in the past three years. I really hope them reuniting happens and it's not another tragedy.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 8, 2015)

Kinda confused as to how Sasaki could possibly think he is different from Kaneki at this point. Tons of people have called him Kaneki, he "met" kid Kaneki is his thoughts several times already, and fuck, even in this chapter he has a convo with kid Kaneki:

Curious why he didn't just ask him how to properly write his name lol.

So Yomo & co are kinda working with Uta (or at least not wanting to kill him)? Whatever...as long as Touka gets to be happy with Kaneki in the long run, I guess I don't really care.


----------



## NW (Jun 8, 2015)

OS said:


> In all technicality Kaneki IS a different person. Haise is one personality and Kaneki is another. One lives a life fighting with the CCG and one lived a life with anteiku.
> 
> What Haise is doing is trying to find out the past of his other self.


I believe _practicality_ would be a better word here. Ken's not _currently_ with Anteiku, but he also wasn't for the first 18 years of his life. And his personality really is the same at the basics. The "rough" attitude he had was because of the misfortune and torture he doesn't remember just yet. Really the only reason he's perceiving a difference is because he doesn't remember anything yet.

Kinda goes back to the "place in both worlds" thing Yoshimura talked about.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 8, 2015)

Fusion said:


> I believe _practicality_ would be a better word here. Ken's not _currently_ with Anteiku, but he also wasn't for the first 18 years of his life. And his personality really is the same at the basics. The "rough" attitude he had was because of the misfortune and torture he doesn't remember just yet. Really the only reason he's perceiving a difference is because he doesn't remember anything yet.



I think the trigger for everything flooding back is going to be when he remembers all the shit he went through... Especially if the memories of Jason come back to him.


----------



## santanico (Jun 8, 2015)

point is, he's in for a lot of future hurt


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 8, 2015)

Liked the light hearted moments this chapter. Did Uta imply that there's another boss for the clowns? That's intriguing.


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 8, 2015)

I was hoping that Kaneki return back to his most gloriest form as a top SS-Rated Ghoul


----------



## Quuon (Jun 8, 2015)

That was a fantastic chapter.

It's not everyday you get to see the goat Arima crack genuine smiles like that.


----------



## Esket (Jun 8, 2015)

I have to confess I want Kaneki to die at the end of the story, then it will be a good tragedy.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 9, 2015)

Esket said:


> I have to confess I want Kaneki to die at the end of the story, then it will be a good tragedy.



Tokyo Ghoul was a tragedy already. :Re hopefully won't have a shit ending like that.


----------



## OS (Jun 9, 2015)

that was a great ending fuck you


----------



## hehey (Jun 9, 2015)

That ending was bullshit, absolutely nothing about the plot was resolved, all the mysteries we wondered about no answers given, main character dies like dog.... if that had been the final ending i wouldve been pissed that i had wasted my time reading Tokyo Ghoul... 

The Shamo manga ended with the protagonists death but at least it didnt feel like author kicked you in the nuts at the end as a thank you for reading the manga


----------



## OS (Jun 9, 2015)

But there was a sequel thus the ending was great


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 9, 2015)

Loved the chapter
Christmas in June 
It was great to have such light scenes with the Quinx I love them 
I wanna know who sent the mask and book though 

Also the ending of TG  left me heartbroken 
I'm sure TG:Re will be even crueler


----------



## Magic (Jun 9, 2015)

hehey said:


> That ending was bullshit, absolutely nothing about the plot was resolved, all the mysteries we wondered about no answers given, main character dies like dog.... if that had been the final ending i wouldve been pissed that i had wasted my time reading Tokyo Ghoul...
> 
> The Shamo manga ended with the protagonists death but at least it didnt feel like author kicked you in the nuts at the end as a thank you for reading the manga




It was beautiful in that open ended, finality. 
The hero we rallied behind met a tragic fate. 
Romantic.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 9, 2015)

OS said:


> But there was a sequel thus the ending was great



Yep...:Re is TG's saving grace. I'm fine with how TG ended now simply because I know that is not how the full story ends...only the first portion of it. If :Re never existed, TG's ending would have ruined the series entirely for me (and for the month or whatever it was before :Re's announcement, it did).

TG had so much amazing shit going on: Kaneki doing his thing, crazy full kakujou releases, that amazing foreshadowed reveal of Eto...and then BAM, series comes to an abrupt end even with all this buildup. Don't kid yourself, if not for :Re, TG would have been remembered as utter shit (cuz terrible endings usually cause those feelings).


----------



## Magic (Jun 9, 2015)

Keep calling the ending shit man, great taste 
Fact it could cause such emotion in you, is a sign of how good a work of fiction it is.


----------



## OS (Jun 9, 2015)

I unfortunately started arguing with a mutsuki is trans person in tumblr. I do this to myself and I shouldn't.


----------



## santanico (Jun 9, 2015)

OS said:


> I unfortunately started arguing with a mutsuki is trans person in tumblr. I do this to myself and I shouldn't.



if any character is actually trans, it's big Madam


----------



## Mdri (Jun 9, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Also the ending of TG  left me heartbroken
> I'm sure TG:Re will be even crueler



Doubt about it. We've already seen a tragedy which was Kaneki's story. Now, even if Kaneki returns it'll probably be a mix personality between him and Haise which will lead him to overcome a tragedy which was his story as human/ghoul. He might die and i might be wrong, but i doubt it'll be as cruel, merciless, beautiful and poetic as in TG.


----------



## Esket (Jun 9, 2015)

I think I was the only one wishing that Kaneki was dead at the end of TG (seeing as he got stabbed through the head twice) and that Haise was a different person that the CCG was working on themselves.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 9, 2015)

starr wtf that sig


----------



## santanico (Jun 9, 2015)

ghostcrawler said:


> starr wtf that sig



even Ken can bounce dat ass


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 9, 2015)

Mdri said:


> Doubt about it. We've already seen a tragedy which was Kaneki's story. Now, even if Kaneki returns it'll probably be a mix personality between him and Haise which will lead him to overcome a tragedy which was his story as human/ghoul. He might die and i might be wrong, but i doubt it'll be as cruel, merciless, beautiful and poetic as in TG.



 I didn't think about it like that...
I do think he'll die though, but who knows. Maybe he will get a good ending this time


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2015)

Link removed

AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2015)

ughhhhhhhhh


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 10, 2015)

Even if Mutsuki ends up being a cis girl he uses male pronouns primarily (I don't know about the original Japanese) and portrays himself as a man rn so...
At the moment I would say he is a boy.


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2015)

I have no problem with what people call mutsuki. I just think it's a possibility.


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Quuon (Jun 10, 2015)

Takizawa looking gnarly as hell.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 10, 2015)

They should have just gone with Juuzou. :/


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 10, 2015)

Also, IDK how legit that is 'cause the amazon page for it is still an unmarked image.


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2015)

I love it, can't wait for the HQ version


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 10, 2015)

thats muh boy


----------



## hawkeye91 (Jun 11, 2015)

Kaneki rip off on a volume cover?Seriously....


----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2015)

only reliable link I have

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsukiyama returns! and lol at Sasaki's new hair


----------



## Quuon (Jun 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasaki... what the fuck man? That hair. 
Mutsuki actually looks kind of cool for once too.


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2015)

chinese scans


----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope Kaneki takes over soon, I love Sasaki but I loved Kaneki first, and it's HIS body damnit


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 13, 2015)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Kaneki takes over soon, I love Sasaki but I loved Kaneki first, and it's HIS body damnit


I'm not ready tbh


----------



## Luciana (Jun 13, 2015)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Kaneki takes over soon, I love Sasaki but I loved Kaneki first, and it's HIS body damnit





*Spoiler*: __ 




He wont take over, they'll fuse 

And it's bound to happen soon with Hinami nearby. She's like the best example of injustices done to ghouls. 

How old is Sasaki now? @_@


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 13, 2015)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Kaneki takes over soon, I love Sasaki but I loved Kaneki first, and it's HIS body damnit



*Spoiler*: __ 



My sentiments exactly. Sasaki is just a fabricated identity even if he has lived that life for 3 years. I hope he won't disregard his former life, memories etc of 19 years


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 13, 2015)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Kaneki takes over soon, I love Sasaki but I loved Kaneki first, and it's HIS body damnit



*Spoiler*: __ 



This.

I'm so fucking sick of Haise I need a break from this character give us back Ken please.


----------



## Esket (Jun 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



But isn't Haise basically like Kaneki before the Jason torture?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 13, 2015)

Esket said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But isn't Haise basically like Kaneki before the Jason torture?




*Spoiler*: __ 



This is why i don?t get the hate for Haise, he is pretty much Kaneki before that event, and  he is less of a pussy than the Kaneki back then.


----------



## OS (Jun 14, 2015)

>not liking haise


----------



## Source (Jun 14, 2015)

OS said:


> >not liking haise



ikr 

I'm so glad he isn't going anywhere


----------



## OS (Jun 14, 2015)

Chapter 82


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 14, 2015)

"Eat and run"? 

*Spoiler*: _Just my live reading_ 



Wow everyone got promoted...
and Mutsuki looks sooooooooo good 
Akira mentioned her mum  and she hugged Sasaki 
urie please 
some info about Aogiri... I guess Hinami is safe maybe? I'm not really sure what they'll do with her or what the ownership means.
Young Shuu and Kanae so sweet 
I wonder how bad Shuu looks, we can't even see his face



God bless Ishida Sui for making my week every week


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2015)

Akira was the best part of this chapter.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 14, 2015)

Pace of this chapter was again, very relaxed, but we're progressing along the story line with Haise. Will be interesting to see what happens now with Hina. Perhaps an unexpected attack on the CCG by Aogiri?

Very chuffed for Juuzou, and hoping this won't be a bad omen for the future. Urie really needs to get a grip though, one of these annoyingly vain characters who I've never managed to warm to an just want his spirit to be broken or him to be knocked down a few levels, but it appears even though he got destroyed by Mama he still has this ego.


----------



## santanico (Jun 14, 2015)

Kaneki wants his body back 
Pain behind his eyes? I wonder why.....
Next arc ideas? Maybe about Tsukiyama


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2015)

I hope it's about Shuu.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 14, 2015)

Seems very likely it'll be about Shuu and his reunion with Kaneki


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2015)

If Shuu and Haise do meet..... RIP

I think Amon will be the final key to make Ken snap tbh.


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2015)

Someone pointed out that juuzous pins are the tarot card 20



> 20 -  Judgement
> 
> New personal relationships
> New business ventures or partnerships
> ...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 15, 2015)

Mr. Gourmet needs to get his stuff together.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 15, 2015)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Kaneki takes over soon, I love Sasaki but I loved Kaneki first, and it's HIS body damnit



Haise is so perfect though.


When him and Amon meet though, it'll be time.


----------



## Dark (Jun 15, 2015)

Sasaki meeting Amon is literally the only thing I am waiting for to happen over Kaneki coming back. Hopefully the reunion delivers. 

Ironically, Kaneki is probably gonna be back once they meet.


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2015)

It may be touka. It should be noted her birthday is July 1st and they are nearing that in tg.


----------



## Dark (Jun 15, 2015)

Is Ishida into the habit of using character birthdays as a hint to what's gonna happen next?  

First page of chapter 32 mentions that it's April and Amon's birthday is April 7th


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2015)

Another cool thing to note, much to Rukias dismay. When haise told shirazu they were going to get his quinque they were probably talking about nutcracker. I wonder how that will work. Maybe like mines?


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 15, 2015)

I was thinking about that too. If it is, I wonder if he'll feel conflicted using it, he seemed to pity her as she died...


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 15, 2015)

One thing I'd really like to start happening is if the Ghouls were humanized more and in a way that makes it hard for (some) CCG Investigators to really just mercilessly kill them.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 15, 2015)

With the passing of 4 months, Urie has reverted back to his original personality. I would have at least expected him to be somewhat mellowed/humbled since his beating by Big Madam.



GIORNO said:


> One thing I'd really like to start happening is if the Ghouls were humanized more and in a way that makes it hard for (some) CCG Investigators to really just mercilessly kill them.



The Anteiku ghouls most represent this state of coexistance I suppose.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 15, 2015)

Mysticreader said:


> The Anteiku ghouls most represent this state of coexistance I suppose.



Yeah definitely, I would just like to see the humanized in the eyes of the Investigators themselves though.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 15, 2015)

I think Urie's gonna go the complete opposite route of mellowing 
That's just my opinion though.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 16, 2015)

Surprised to see Mutsuki get promoted 2 ranks, but considering all the bullshit that went down at the auction, I suppose that is fair. Akira hugged Sasaki! lol...that was fun. Welp, Sasaki is continuing to break down mentally...only a matter of time before he gets consumed (or finds some outlet to cope or something). Got to see some Tsukiyama background...and also got to see wtf is has become. Pretty obvious the next arc is going to focus on him.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 16, 2015)

Good chapter. I wish Akira and her father's killer (can't remember her name) had some talk, that could've been used as a nice character development tool for Akira.

I dread imminent Kaneki's return as it bounds to involve shitty inner self drama which has already got old. I'd hope that his return won't be a slow process, but that'd be too optimistic. Though Amon involvement during the phase might spice things a bit.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't think Akira could refrain herself from trying to kill Hinami.

That would actually be such an amazing scene though, seeing those two talk.


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2015)

but didn't technically Touka kill Mado sr?


----------



## OS (Jun 16, 2015)

I didn't mind the last 2 volumes but this one reminds me of v13 and 14 which were his best designed.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 16, 2015)

Vol. 3 coming in teh mail on Monday.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 16, 2015)

starr said:


> but didn't technically Touka kill Mado sr?


Yeah, I think Hinami just sliced his hand off in self defense? I haven't read that arc in a while, but I know Touka did most of the fighting.


OS said:


> I didn't mind the last 2 volumes but this one reminds me of v13 and 14 which were his best designed.


sexy


----------



## Magic (Jun 16, 2015)

OS said:


> Someone pointed out that juuzous pins are the tarot card 20



i loooooooooove u my waifu

He use to be 13
XIII in the hair,
guess after the old man got wrecked he made the transition


----------



## OS (Jun 18, 2015)

All the stuff from volume 3


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2015)

I _really_ love the art of Takizawa in the bottom right. When I saw it the first time I was like "dayuuum" irl.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 18, 2015)

The art is absolutely fantastic, I have to admit.

If he made prints I would definitely buy them.


----------



## OS (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## OS (Jun 19, 2015)

hinami is on the back side *heavy breathing*


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2015)

I can't handle how beautiful she's become.


----------



## santanico (Jun 19, 2015)

Lovely Hinami


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 19, 2015)

Seidou and Hinami on the same volume
Two who did nothing to deserve what they've gone through


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 19, 2015)

Not sure about Takizawa but Hinami does look great.


----------



## OS (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2015)

Am I the only one who still can't see the previous Takizawa in the current one?

Like with Ken, he looked the same with White hair; but with Takizawa, it's like he's a completely different person (literally).


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 19, 2015)

The most similar thing is the hairstyle


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2015)

I can't even find teh resemblance in that. It looks like his current hair is significantly longer.


----------



## santanico (Jun 19, 2015)

well the difference in Ishida's art might be why you're struggling in finding any similarities


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 19, 2015)

idk he still has like the same bangs or w/e it's called and the cowlick  i noticed it when i was trying to draw him


----------



## OS (Jun 19, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> I can't even find teh resemblance in that. It looks like his current hair is significantly longer.



that's because it is.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2015)

OS said:


> that's because it is.



Yeah but he looks completely different. 

Touka's hair is not the same, but she still looks like Touka.


----------



## santanico (Jun 19, 2015)

so are you questioning whether it's really Takizawa or not?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh, no, I was more-so commenting on the fact that he'll never be able to be himself again, reinforced by the fact that he doesn't even look like what he did when he was innocent.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 19, 2015)

Seidou 
Spoilers soon I think


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2015)

Welp, see you guys when the chap comes out then. 

Skotty, VM me the chap when it comes out pls.


----------



## santanico (Jun 20, 2015)

spoilers:

Link removed


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2015)

See the spoilers here

Chapter 175!


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2015)

Seems like


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsukiyamas family can't become kakuja because of their past i*c*st


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



AHAHAA  
not sure why that amuses me so much though 
myb cuz there's i*c*st in muh famiri too 
sasaki and hinami...


----------



## santanico (Jun 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Little Hinami flashback


----------



## Canuckgirl (Jun 20, 2015)

OS said:


> Seems like
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Could that explain why he was so taken by Kaneki's taste/smell?  I have a feeling that would come to play


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2015)

Chapter 168


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2015)

Hinami


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm still  at the possible i*c*st thing
The actual chapter though  

Ayato gonna go after Hinami...?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2015)

OS said:


> Seems like
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I don't think so.

To me it looked like he was thinking about one thing, and talking about another. 

He was talking about how the i*c*st makes them vulnerable (as it would in our world) due to the inbreeding of the same genetics, they don't get enough genetic variety.

Then he was thinking that Shuu needs to become a Kakuja sooner because if he keeps on eating the trash he's eating right now, he'll "break" (assuming Mirumo saying "BREAK" was a continuation of his thought), whatever that means. Whether it be physically, psychologically, etc.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 21, 2015)

Ayato about to one man army this shit.


----------



## OS (Jun 21, 2015)

I think IS worded it bad. He says in the speech bubble in between that it's impossible.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2015)

Huh, I'm confused.


----------



## OS (Jun 21, 2015)

That Ayahina tho


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 21, 2015)

AyaHina confirmed 
Eto commented on it 
With her past I wonder how she feels about that


----------



## OS (Jun 21, 2015)

Apparently she never said that. She said, "that's sad" or "sorrow". 

IS seemed to have messed up some of the translations.


----------



## santanico (Jun 21, 2015)

Hinami misses her big brother very much 

Kaneki wants to save her, that's what Sasaki can't figure out


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 21, 2015)

I wonder if Kaneki's wish for Ghouls and Humans to co-exist vanished completely. Due to his new personality and perks that come with he have the tools/environment where he could begin working on that and have however miniscule but still influence on the matter.

I'd really like to see him actually try to accomplish the long-forgotten dream even if morbid reality makes it look imbossible. That's one thing which would make me actually care for the main character in the series.


----------



## Dark (Jun 21, 2015)

For some reason, this recently introduced investigator and probably Shuu seem like the trigger Sasaki needs to switch back to Kaneki.. I hope


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2015)

Kaneki is old news.  Sasaki is far more interesting.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 21, 2015)

Hope new scarface CCG dude turns out to be an asshole (that possibly attempts to kill Hinami), and that will be the trigger for Sasaki -> Kaneki. Like seriously, how many more fuckin chapters can they possibly keep skirting this issue? He needs to revert back, please don't drag it on for another 30+ chapters...


----------



## santanico (Jun 21, 2015)

scar guy reminds me of Mado sr


----------



## Ruse (Jun 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Kaneki is old news.  Sasaki is far more interesting.



Speak for yourself


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 21, 2015)

Freecss said:


> Speak for yourself



Yeah no kidding. Ever since his fight with Nishio...Sasaki's character has basically been "Who am I really, and what is my past? Oh, I'm Kaneki? Well, I don't want to accept that." Tough shit, deal with it...accept you are Kaneki already. I don't want ALL of Sasaki's personality to disappear, I just want Kaneki to be the front-man again. I have always viewed Kaneki as the one who would eventually bring together ghouls and humans, and once both personalities become unified (or at least they accept one another), then the real story can begin. Kaneki with his ghoul allies and Sasaki with his CCG allies, stopping Aogiri and Clowns from fucking everything up.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 21, 2015)

Haise is gonna save Hina, no doubt about it. Perhaps in a moment of insanity letting Kaneki take some control? 

Either way it was an interesting chapter and I'm enjoying it. With any luck the new CCG guy introduced will be quite interesting, and he must be strong due to his rank.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 21, 2015)

Ayahina, new horrible looking dude, Sasaki doing the same as Kaneki...what is going on here?


----------



## santanico (Jun 21, 2015)

I hope Kaneki saves his lil sister


----------



## OS (Jun 21, 2015)

I dont think we're going to see much change in kaneki till later. I don't know if going to kaneki atm would be helpful for the story.


----------



## Quuon (Jun 21, 2015)

Kaneki will return to us in 30 chapters.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 21, 2015)

The flashback of Hinami joining Aogiri Tree was okay. Hinami actually looks even more grown up this chapter. The new CCG guy introduced looks promising, the weird/eccentric looking ones have so far been delivering.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2015)

OS said:


> Apparently she never said that. She said, "that's sad" or "sorrow".
> 
> IS seemed to have messed up some of the translations.



Do you know Japanese or smth?


----------



## OS (Jun 21, 2015)

No, I'm just around other forums. IS changed the text on that "First love" page.


----------



## OS (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Jun 22, 2015)

loool

Hinami teh besso


----------



## santanico (Jun 22, 2015)

Hinami my bb


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 22, 2015)

Since Ayato is breaking into Cochlea I hope the priest finally escapes I would like to see more interactions between him and Amon.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 22, 2015)

Donato on the outside would be so great.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 22, 2015)

just caught up with the manga after waiting for the chapters to pile up for like half a year..

have to say I like this Ghoul Investigator team much more than Kanekis previous team which was like full of freaks and assholes, (like that fucking clown guy or the french ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".))... I especially like Mutsuki and Urie, but the whole bunch is likeable and like a dysfunctional family..

while from Anteiku I only like Hinami, but even she is from Aigiri now...

not sure if I prefer Kaneki or Sasaki, but most of Kanekis charm came from being broken and sometimes batshit crazy-badass, while Sasaki works better as a character in general, not just a walking trauma.


----------



## OS (Jun 22, 2015)

Why'd you wait for them to pile up so much?


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 22, 2015)

OS said:


> Why'd you wait for them to pile up so much?



actually I forgot its weekly and thought its monthly..

..also wasnt so eager to check out where it is and time kind of passed by..


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 22, 2015)

It's probably the best weekly too, ironically.


----------



## OS (Jun 22, 2015)

I'd give best weekly to hero academy. TG is like a story that builds up. Hero academy seems to have a nice almost perfect pace of things happening.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 22, 2015)

I disagree.

I like BnHA but it doesn't bring it weekly. It did for a while during the previous arc, but this arc has had a slow start and hasn't been all that interesting, maybe when Deku finally starts figuring out how AFO works it'll get more intriguing, but meh. I prefer Souma to BnHA.

In terms of shounen, Toriko is the best I read weekly. It's the most entertaining and brings it _every_ week. 

But in terms of quality, story-telling, and overall interest, nothing competes with TG on a weekly basis. At least in my opinion.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 22, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Since Ayato is breaking into Cochlea I hope the priest finally escapes I would like to see more interactions between him and Amon.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Amon is dead tho?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 22, 2015)

Amon has been shown like 3 times m8


----------



## Guiness (Jun 22, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Amon has been shown like 3 times m8



wait wat

how have i missed them?

link pls!!!!

pls do not troll me, all this hope... ;___________;


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 22, 2015)

Shy said:


> wait wat
> 
> how have i missed them?
> 
> ...



He was in like 30 or 31.

He's Floppy.


----------



## Ruse (Jun 22, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Amon has been shown like 3 times m8



tbf only those with adequate CoO can detect Amon's presence


----------



## OS (Jun 23, 2015)

FUCK


----------



## Esket (Jun 23, 2015)

The symbols don't look that much alike to me besides having three limbs.


----------



## Vitriol (Jun 23, 2015)

Esket said:


> The symbols don't look that much alike to me besides having three limbs.



I'm inclined to agree, although the first image being not very detailed as it's sort of in the background kinda could make it so.


----------



## OS (Jun 23, 2015)

It was used in another panel too from when Kaneki was talking to Rize. This was from Hide talking to touka. So it makes you wonder with the consistency.


----------



## OS (Jun 24, 2015)

Ishida drew nutcracker



and he retweeted this one and I thought it was good


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 24, 2015)

I really like the first one, I just wish the second had colour.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 24, 2015)

So am I the only one who thinks Ishida is tricking us into believing that the One Eyed King/Owl are the same person but he continually has characters brings up the One Eyed King and refers to them as separate.

Personally I really hope that the One Eyed King exists as a separate character from Eto and honestly Eto doesn't particular qualified as a leader.


Shy said:


> wait wat
> 
> how have i missed them?
> 
> ...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 24, 2015)

OS said:


> Ishida drew nutcracker
> 
> 
> 
> and he retweeted this one and I thought it was good



RIP Nutcracker..she will be missed


----------



## santanico (Jun 24, 2015)

Nutcracker was hot


----------



## OS (Jun 24, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So am I the only one who thinks Ishida is tricking us into believing that the One Eyed King/Owl are the same person but he continually has characters brings up the One Eyed King and refers to them as separate.
> 
> Personally I really hope that the One Eyed King exists as a separate character from Eto and honestly Eto doesn't particular qualified as a leader.



Well I'm thinking she can be the king because

1. Hides her gender identity
2. She's hella strong and serves as a power over other. 

Although it may be whoever raised her when yoshimura left her.


----------



## Goud (Jun 24, 2015)

OS said:


> Well I'm thinking she can be the king because
> 
> 1. Hides her gender identity
> 2. She's hella strong and serves as a power over other.
> ...



I don't think the one-eyed king has ever been explicitly noted to be a synonym for one-eyed owl. They're both one-eyed ghouls, but that's all we got. We already know pretty much everything about Eto's powers at this point and considering the :re manga still has a long way to go, I wouldn't be surprised if the true one-eyed king pops up later.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 24, 2015)

OS said:


> Ishida drew nutcracker
> 
> 
> 
> and he retweeted this one and I thought it was good



Rip my beautiful sadist 

Hey do you guys know where I might find the end cards from the anime in good quality


----------



## OS (Jun 24, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Rip my beautiful sadist
> 
> Hey do you guys know where I might find the end cards from the anime in good quality



Link removed


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 24, 2015)

Just saw a Sasaki x Touka (though she was sleeping) doujin posted. Art is great...but goddamn it was short  So few straight Tokyo Ghoul doujins out there. Oh well...


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 24, 2015)

So I just finished reading Tokyo Ghoul, and before I jump into Tokyo Ghoul Re, I have a question: What happened to Hide? Its implied that Kaneki ate him, but I'm not sure if I was misreading something.


----------



## OS (Jun 24, 2015)

Bergelmir said:


> So I just finished reading Tokyo Ghoul, and before I jump into Tokyo Ghoul Re, I have a question: What happened to Hide? Its implied that Kaneki ate him, but I'm not sure if I was misreading something.



It's ambiguous. A recent event may answer that question


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 24, 2015)

Ah, cool. I'll just keep on reading then.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 25, 2015)

OS said:


> It's ambiguous. A recent event may answer that question



What recent event?


----------



## OS (Jun 25, 2015)

MrCinos said:


> What recent event?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 31.5, At the end Kaneki got 2 presents. 1 from Uta which ws the mask and a signed copy of the Hanged Man of McGuffin. As far as we know only 2 people had that books signed that are relevant to the story. Hinami when she went with Kaneki, and Hide when he went to get it signed for Kaneki.


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2015)

does everyone have a short memory


----------



## OS (Jun 25, 2015)

Idk if i posted this before


----------



## OS (Jun 27, 2015)

All that's out atm


*Spoiler*: __ 



some shirazu backstory


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh naiso. See you guys when teh chap comes out.


----------



## OS (Jun 27, 2015)

All of the pictures

Chapter 55


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like that girl is one of the hooded people that are in Arimas squad.


----------



## OS (Jun 27, 2015)

Chinese


----------



## OS (Jun 27, 2015)

Scans are out. 

Chapter out!


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 27, 2015)

Shizaru 
I feel you about those traumatic nightmares bro 
Sasaki comments others have felt bad about the quinque too 

Can't wait for next week~


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 27, 2015)

Shirazu


----------



## Esket (Jun 28, 2015)

"And I'm even the Yonebashi" 

Saiko, never stop being awesome.

I feel for Shirazu. Using the body part of someone you empathize with would not be great for ones mental health.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 28, 2015)

already like the new girl..Ihe, is it? She is cute. Hoping she is going to have some psycho side as well.


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 28, 2015)

Juuzo already being a special class investigator is awesome. The bastard's always crazy and all but he's calm down and gotten stronger. 

Also, Hina-chan became hot over the time-skip


----------



## OS (Jun 28, 2015)

Some people are thinking the new girl is this person





The idea is that she's there to keep an eye on Haise under Arimas orders because it's possible Arima noticed a change in Haise.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 28, 2015)

That's Koori though.


----------



## OS (Jun 28, 2015)

The person next to him ....


----------



## santanico (Jun 28, 2015)

Depressed Shuu 

Saiko is just too damn funny, love her


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 28, 2015)

Wasn't expecting Shirazu to have such an intense panic attack. I guess that would kinda fuck with you mentally (using an enemy you have killed as a weapon)...I guess?

New girl seems alright, but yeah...she'll probably go crazy-mode soon. That'll be fun to witness though.


----------



## OS (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh. Let it also be known that the other guy that's right next to Ui


 is this guy


----------



## Jossaff (Jun 28, 2015)

New girl is waifu material


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 29, 2015)

Shirazu's flashback was short. Still good to learn more about the Quinx Squad members backgrounds. Interesting to note a power struggle going on within the CCG.


----------



## OS (Jun 30, 2015)

For Toukas birthday





> The devil knows the apple’s shape. He also ate it.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 30, 2015)

.


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2015)

Touka


----------



## OS (Jun 30, 2015)

The way he paints/draws is so pretty


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2015)

she's grown so beautiful. Even Sasaki is interested


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 30, 2015)

She's too beautiful for me to handle.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 1, 2015)

Touka looks great. Hope we see more of her soon.


----------



## Dark (Jul 1, 2015)

Hinami looks hotter than Touka right now but why not both


----------



## OS (Jul 1, 2015)

It's too bad we can't buy these


----------



## Esket (Jul 1, 2015)

One of those aces has to be Arima.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Dark said:


> Hinami looks hotter than Touka right now but why not both





OS said:


> It's too bad we can't buy these


Nice 
Would've so cool to use a TG deck when playing with family


----------



## OS (Jul 3, 2015)

Help me out with designing Noro. Idk which kagune design to go with or if I should make the bottom one better. I also gotta work on the lips.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 3, 2015)

oh wow thats really cool OS


----------



## OS (Jul 3, 2015)

thank you.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 3, 2015)

I want Sachi to show up.


----------



## santanico (Jul 3, 2015)

@*OS* that is really cool


----------



## santanico (Jul 4, 2015)

just..breathe.. 

Link removed


----------



## OS (Jul 4, 2015)

Ihei one of those O squad goons confirmed



More cards

eto



Arima


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 4, 2015)

Hide on that spades card 
Hope to see HQ versions of the cards soon, I think some might make nice set stock



*Spoiler*: _Re 35_ 



HOLY SHIT IS SASAKI VISITING UTA


----------



## OS (Jul 4, 2015)

Here's an album of the cards


----------



## hawkeye91 (Jul 4, 2015)

Where can I buy these cards?


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 4, 2015)

OS said:


> Here's an album of the cards



just shut up and take my money!


----------



## emROARS (Jul 4, 2015)

OS said:


> Here's an album of the cards



Thank you


----------



## OS (Jul 4, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> Where can I buy these cards?





Kell?gem said:


> just shut up and take my money!



You can't buy them. They are given to winners in some manga thing in japan. Maybe if people ask for it enough they make it a thing to buy. I'd definitely buy it.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 4, 2015)

OS said:


> Here's an album of the cards


theyre beautiful thank you for sharing


OS said:


> You can't buy them. They are given to winners in some manga thing in japan. Maybe if people ask for it enough they make it a thing to buy. I'd definitely buy it.


hmmm... sometimes people sell prizes on ebay too 
but itd be nice if they printed them to be bought as merch


----------



## OS (Jul 4, 2015)

Someone could sell it for a good hundred or more.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 4, 2015)

Chap/spoilers out?


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 4, 2015)

OS said:


> Someone could sell it for a good hundred or more.


i'd never sell mine 


GIORNO said:


> Chap/spoilers out?


some spoilers are out right now


----------



## OS (Jul 4, 2015)

The chinese raws are out




also, started from the bottom


Now we here


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 4, 2015)

Amon is so beautiful.


----------



## OS (Jul 4, 2015)

tfw no nutcracker card


----------



## Esket (Jul 4, 2015)

Nutcracker should at least be one of the queens. She's the queen of my heart.


----------



## OS (Jul 4, 2015)

raw


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 4, 2015)

Gourmets family is going to get wiped out maybe. Which would suck.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 4, 2015)

Man, seeing Tsukiyama like that...brutal. I understand Kanae better now at least. Dude just wants to do his best to serve the people who saved him 

New girl showing up and wrecking Rose...oh boy!

Finally...wonder why Sasaki is showing up at Uta's place? Did Hinami actually give him info about Pierrot?


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 4, 2015)

I hate the gourmets, hope they go down as a result of CCGs next raid.. they are so damn irritating.

next should be the clowns..

cant wait to see Ihei kicking ass..


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 4, 2015)

Uta  


What was up with Shuu's face, was it just the art, because it looked like he was missing some flesh to me


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 4, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> I hate the gourmets, hope they go down as a result of CCGs next raid.. they are so damn irritating.
> 
> next should be the clowns..
> 
> cant wait to see Ihei kicking ass..



Clowns will always have the last laugh.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 4, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Clowns will always have the last laugh.



Well...until they are all killed off that is.


----------



## OS (Jul 4, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Man, seeing Tsukiyama like that...brutal. I understand Kanae better now at least. Dude just wants to do his best to serve the people who saved him
> 
> New girl showing up and wrecking Rose...oh boy!
> 
> *Finally...wonder why Sasaki is showing up at Uta's place? *Did Hinami actually give him info about Pierrot?



In chapter 31.6 He got his mask from Uta's shop. HySy


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 4, 2015)

they are the type who die laughing..

as long as they die, thats good enough.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 4, 2015)

I wonder what uta is going to say 

Also haise seems awfully trusting I would not go by myself no way.


----------



## OS (Jul 4, 2015)

They're probably going to go over it like the touka part


----------



## Dark (Jul 4, 2015)

I really hope not


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 4, 2015)

Wow


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 4, 2015)

Tsukiyama looks aweful. Oh dear, Uta's the last person I would have thought Haise would have turned up to for answers/clues. At least that's what I think he's there for.


----------



## OS (Jul 4, 2015)

Maybe uta is a triple/double agent. 

Also. I wonder if haise will bring up his eyes.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 4, 2015)

That chapter.


----------



## -Z- (Jul 5, 2015)

I read this chapter on Kissmanga, and I've never been more mindfucked reading manga. For some reason, they left out pages and merged it with 34.


----------



## OS (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## OS (Jul 5, 2015)

Also, in case  you guys were wondering


----------



## Esket (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah...that's a lot for a set of cards.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 5, 2015)

I seem to be out of the loop with these cards.

Aside from looking based af, why are they so expensive? Are they limited?


----------



## OS (Jul 5, 2015)

yes. Only 1000 packs exist and you could only get them by winning a lottery.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 5, 2015)

God damn, no wonder they're $400.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 5, 2015)

someone should scan those cards so people could print them... there is that photo print whatever its called when the paper is like a photographs. then cut them around, and there you go.. low-budget tokyo ghoul deck.


----------



## OS (Jul 5, 2015)

It's not the deck as much as the art I think.


Also, there is going to be a tg calendar and they are going to have 366 illustrations by Ishida. I don't know if they are all new drawings. I hope they are not.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 5, 2015)

I hope they are.

I already have Zakki, plus his art's improved a lot since P1.


----------



## santanico (Jul 5, 2015)

ouch so expensive


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 5, 2015)

OS said:


> It's not the deck as much as the art I think.
> 
> 
> Also, there is going to be a tg calendar and they are going to have 366 illustrations by Ishida. I don't know if they are all new drawings. I hope they are not.



future set stocks await


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2015)

Akira scans from the cards


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 7, 2015)

Akira previous hairstyle was so much better...

now she looks like Saber..


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2015)

Saber ain't got nothing on best TG girl.


Here are more edits by them.

Link removed


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 7, 2015)

so you prefer Akira over Touka?


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2015)

It's Akira>Touka>=Hinami.


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2015)

I hate this fanbase sometimes


[YOUTUBE]_-EE_ZEWTlc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2015)

spoilers


----------



## santanico (Jul 11, 2015)

more Uta thkgoodness


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 11, 2015)

More Ihei thkgoodness..

Is it just me or the art is getting better? sometimes I can actually tell minor characters apart..

Who is the girl on the last page?


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 11, 2015)

OS said:


> It's Akira>Touka>=Hinami.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 11, 2015)

Uta pls.


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2015)

this

chink scans



> More Ihei thkgoodness..
> 
> Is it just me or the art is getting better? sometimes I can actually tell minor characters apart..
> 
> Who is the girl on the last page?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yoriko, touka friend from highschool


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 11, 2015)

Uta take Haise to Gourmet plz.

He needs some of his meat


----------



## santanico (Jul 11, 2015)

holy fuck I love Uta


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 11, 2015)

Yoriko is alive


----------



## santanico (Jul 12, 2015)

wth is Sasaki going to Uta for a mask? and for whom I wonder


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2015)

starr said:


> wth is Sasaki going to Uta for a mask? and for whom I wonder



Probably the Q's. 

Also,

Link removed

TG LN translations.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2015)

Why would he get masks for the Qs?


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 12, 2015)

UTA "I INJECTED BLACK INK INTO MY EYES" SASAKI YOU FELL FOR THAT?  HOLY SHIT

Sasaki's reaction to the shop though, reminds me of Kaneki's first visit


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2015)

He's quite trusting, I'm not really surprised if he believed Uta.

I also wouldn't be surprised if for the purpose of discovering who Ken is he'd be willing to do anything to figure it out, including trusting Ghouls who are seemingly not hostile (like Hinami).


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 12, 2015)

He didn't believe Uta imo

the Tattoo's...huh was bolded on purpose to show his disbelief


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeah, I'm of the same opinion.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2015)

I suppose it could also be Kidneki that said that to plant a seed of doubt in Haise's head, assuming he doesn't already disbelieve him.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 12, 2015)

he did say "that sounds painful" too when imagining an eye injection (would he wonder that?)



haise is a naive fuckwad compared to part 1 kaneki so who knows


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 12, 2015)

Once again a "new" character which was actually an old character that's not recognisable anymore. Learned the fact only due to other people's commentary.

TG has one of the most forgetful side characters in recent memory. Though it's not the problem of them being bad, but rather the cast is too big (which is a plus in my book) and a lot of faces are not that distinguishable esp after TG:RE started.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 12, 2015)

True ^

more people do infact need to die

although, if re is anything similar to part 1 then this is the only time to introduce any new characters and develop them before the story picks up pace, whole point to the current arc i guess


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 12, 2015)

MrCinos said:


> TG has one of the most forgetful side characters in recent memory. Though it's not the problem of them being bad, but rather the cast is too big (which is a plus in my book) and a lot of faces are not that distinguishable esp after TG:RE started.



or the fact they trying to reveal them again, like they are important making you thinking "who is this again? am I supposed to remember him/her?"

dunno whats the deal with toukas unimportant classmate appearing like she had a role...

side characters with no role should be left in limbo..


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 12, 2015)

MrCinos said:


> Once again a "new" character which was actually an old character that's not recognisable anymore. Learned the fact only due to other people's commentary.
> 
> TG has one of the most forgetful side characters in recent memory. Though it's not the problem of them being bad, but rather the cast is too big (which is a plus in my book) and a lot of faces are not that distinguishable esp after TG:RE started.



i genuinely forgot half of these people i'm so glad it's not just me


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 12, 2015)

Damn, new girl rocked it in that fight. Can't wait to see more of her. That convo with Uta was pretty weird...oh well. Curious to see who Kanae will side with (Shuu or the Tsukiyama family...though it'll probably be Shuu). Also, thank you OS...because I had no fuckin clue who that girl at the end of the chapter was, lol. As for your other comment though...sorry, but Saber crushes Akira


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Saber crushes Akira





.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 12, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> .



The truth hurts sometimes...


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2015)

Truth?

I mean you have a shitopinion, that's the truth.

Saber is one of the most boring, stale characters I've ever seen in any form of entertainment. How you could prefer her to Akira who's got infinitely more development, character, a better design, better personality, etc. is beyond me.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 12, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Truth?
> 
> I mean you have a shitopinion, that's the truth.
> 
> Saber is one of the most boring, stale characters I've ever seen in any form of entertainment. How you could prefer her to Akira who's got infinitely more development, character, a better design, better personality, etc. is beyond me.



Most boring...has Sakura as avatar...lol. Assuming you never played the VN or some shit. Whatever...


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 12, 2015)

I might have a tldr on why saber is terrible Dev


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Most boring...has Sakura as avatar...lol. Assuming you never played the VN or some shit. Whatever...



>sakura
>boring

pls improve



Jolyne said:


> I might have a tldr on why saber is terrible Dev



It's not even worth the time to look for it. Saber is awful af.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 12, 2015)

Hey...we all know who made HF the most boring route...and it sure as shit wasn't Saber's fault.

Ok, we should probably stop derailing at this point...since neither of us will concede.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 12, 2015)

Dunno who Saber is
but Akira reminds me of Annie Leonhart more

their personalities kind of remind me of each other too but that's just imo


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Hey...we all know who made *HF the most boring route*...and it sure as shit wasn't Saber's fault.
> 
> Ok, we should probably stop derailing at this point...since neither of us will concede.



This guy for real?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 12, 2015)

Nothing happens until the final 2 days of the route...not sure how you can see it any other way


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2015)

You _like_ Saber and think she's better than Akira, your opinion is objectively shit. I'm not surprised you'd prefer Fate or UBW to HF which is the only FSN route comparable to FZ in quality.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 12, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> You _like_ Saber and think she's better than Akira, your opinion is objectively shit. I'm not surprised you'd prefer Fate or UBW to HF which is the only FSN route comparable to FZ in quality.



FZ...Quality...lol. Ok, now I know you're just fuckin with me.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 12, 2015)

lol, wut, HF is the best route, Sakura is the best heroine, but all of this has nothing to do with TG...

(even though I was the one to compare Akira to Saber, only because the hair..)

I wash my hands...


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 12, 2015)

don't bother man, the guy is mentally inept


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2015)

Like I don't even like Fate, but this blatant shitposting. 


But yeah, Haise a qt3.14.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 12, 2015)

Guys pls...take it somewhere else. 


Anyway, I don't  think Yoriko is going to be in any major conflicts or anything like that. The most important fact is that she is Touka best friend and has in fact seen Kaneki face twice in TG. 

The first time is when she saw him in Touka's apartment and the second time is when Kaneki gave her that rabbit gift to give to Touka.  Yoriko is probably going to bump into Haise sooner or later and be like, hey, aren't you Touka's old friend or something to that extent.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2015)

I could definitely see that happening.

I'd like to see what her relationship dynamics with Touka are nowadays, I hope they're still friends.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 12, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> I could definitely see that happening.
> 
> I'd like to see what her relationship dynamics with Touka are nowadays, I hope they're still friends.



I imagine that they are still friends. Also, since Haise's group dragged him to :re originally, it is possible they do the same...and drag him to this bakery as well. Could possibly see an interaction between those two (though it would feel like a repeat of :re...but maybe something actually triggers this time?)


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2015)

I think it would be cool if this time he met Yoriko by himself, that way the interaction is a little bit more intimate and considering she didn't know him that well I don't think he'd be as effected by her. It could be that they come back from the bakery and talk about how good it was which prompts him to go for himself or something.


I'm really enjoying his new hairstyle as well, looks sick.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 12, 2015)

The last time they "met" was basically when she saw his shoes in the entranceway, and saw Touka trying to hide him in her room, correct? Wonder if she'll call him out on that lol.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 12, 2015)

Im not really interested in this whole rose plotline, so hoping it wont last long..

otoh looking forward to aogiri tree making a move and things regarding hinami.. like maybe someone freeing her with sasakis assistance (maybe something to do with the mask he wants uta to make)..

wonder if akira is holding a grudge against her because of her crazy father.. would like some confrontation between hinami, akira and touka.


----------



## Goud (Jul 12, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> i genuinely forgot half of these people i'm so glad it's not just me



I mainly have this problem with the CCG. All Ghoul factions are pretty fleshed out and I know pretty much every relevant Ghoul by name. With the CCG however, you have a ton of characters who don't really do that much and are hard to keep apart or remember.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 12, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> Im not really interested in this whole rose plotline, so hoping it wont last long..
> 
> otoh looking forward to aogiri tree making a move and things regarding hinami.. like maybe someone freeing her with sasakis assistance (maybe something to do with the mask he wants uta to make)..
> 
> *wonder if akira is holding a grudge against her because of her crazy father.. would like some confrontation between hinami, akira and touka.*



Yeah, thought they made that pretty clear. Akira thinks Hinami is the one that killed her father (and well, she basically did). Agreed with the Rose plotline...just hoping it'll lead to Kaneki returning though >.>


----------



## santanico (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm more interested in Hinami plot, since Rose arc is kinda meh. I might change my mind later of course


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 12, 2015)

still, Akira should know her father killed her parents (or was it just her mother? dont remember..)..

I think it was sasaki who assumed she holds a grudge against her when he held the ownership or whatever, but maybe there is more reason in her.. also, things would get interesting when she finds out toukas part in the thing (wasnt she the one who ultimately killed Madou? its a bit hazzy in my memories, iirc both hinami and touka had their part in it)


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2015)

Damn, seems like I'm the only one who's interested in the Rosewalds/Germany subplot.


----------



## santanico (Jul 12, 2015)

I think reading weekly is making me cynical, don't mind me


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2015)

While yoriko isn't important to the plot she is important to toukas character. She doesn't know as far as we know that touka is a ghoul which could lead to interesting developments later. Also, before the anteiku raid touka promised yoriko to go to the zoo which is implied in 143 that she didn't. Also, as for forgetful side characters I think it has to do with reason tg in one go. When I watched the anime it helped remind me about yoriko, takizawa, and shinohara. 



As for the rosewalds I think it will lead to something interesting. But the conflicts haven't started yet. We still don't know hori's plan.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 12, 2015)

lol I feel you on that OS
i read half of TG in one go then the rest in another binge a few months later
so there was a huge gap 


SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yeah, thought they made that pretty clear. Akira thinks Hinami is the one that killed her father (and well, she basically did). Agreed with the Rose plotline...just hoping it'll lead to Kaneki returning though >.>



Pretty sure Touka killed Mado


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 12, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> lol I feel you on that OS
> i read half of TG in one go then the rest in another binge a few months later
> so there was a huge gap
> 
> Pretty sure Touka killed Mado



Didn't Hinami like cut off an arm, but Touka was the one that actually dealt the killing blow? Like yeah, technically Hinami didn't kill him, but she certainly fucked him up (unless of course I have shit memory, which is entirely possible).


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 12, 2015)

> Mado striked to finish off Touka, but had his right hand dismembered by Hinami’s kagune. Upon seeing her dual-kagune, Mado became fascinated with it, saying that it’d be good material. He then demanded to make it his quinque, but his left leg was dismembered by Hinami. Since Hinami refused to finish him, Mado took the opportunity to express his hatred for ghouls and tried to finish off Hinami. He was mortally wounded by Touka from behind before he could kill Hinami.



cba to find the actual chapter but the wiki is usually reliable 
although i think it was his hand, not leg


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 12, 2015)

everybody wanted a piece from Mado..

if Akira punishes Hinami for what Touka actually did, that would be bad..

Hinami has more of a reason to hate the Mado family than Akira to hate her..


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2015)

Akira still doesn't see ghouls as equals I think. They killed her mom and dad. Though maybe her mom is alive idk. Haise and takizawa are the exceptions since they were humans forced to be ghouls.


----------



## santanico (Jul 12, 2015)

well, most CCG are just a bunch of vengeful humans out for blood, Akira being that way doesn't surprise me


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 12, 2015)

Akira's parents were killed by ghouls, her dad being killed by Hinami's good friend
Hinami's parents were killed by humans, her mother and possibly father being killed by Mado


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 12, 2015)

dat chain of hatred...

I hope mangaka is going to deal with it better than Kishimoto.


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2015)

Have Akira kill hinami.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 12, 2015)

than Touka kill Akira..

its never going to end..

instead, a treaty between "vegetarian" ghouls and CCG.. the ghouls have fresh corpses of deceased prisoners and unidentifiable victims of accidents, and they leave them alone in turn for not hurting humans. everything before the treaty is considered war, so they wouldnt punish the ones who killed from the other kind before.

swallowing your grudge is better than consumed by hatred and die a meaningless death


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 12, 2015)

OS said:


> Have Akira kill hinami.


nope


Kell?gem said:


> than Touka kill Akira..
> 
> its never going to end..
> 
> ...


man  if only
anteiku had it right, they were doing so well before teh ccg raided


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 12, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Damn, seems like I'm the only one who's interested in the Rosewalds/Germany subplot.



No I am very interested in this arc.

CCG investing a ghoul that if all goes well will lead them to a Powerful Ghoul family, and more development of Gourmet.

Yes plz.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 12, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> UTA "I INJECTED BLACK INK INTO MY EYES" SASAKI YOU FELL FOR THAT?  HOLY SHIT





Jolyne said:


> he did say "that sounds painful" too when imagining an eye injection (would he wonder that?)
> 
> haise is a naive fuckwad compared to part 1 kaneki so who knows



Agreed, it seemed too easy that Haise readily accepted Uta's explanation 

Other than that, it's good to see old characters being reintroduced. Though, I can't recall Kosaka playing much importance in the original other than being Touka's close friend. I think she has seen Kaneki before right from TG? Her role might be expanded since it now appears she also knows Kuroiwa who seems like the current generation's top cadet.

The Rosewald arc is just gearing towards an eventual Haise and Tsukiyama reunion of sorts.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> No I am very interested in this arc.
> 
> CCG investing a ghoul that if all goes well will lead them to a Powerful Ghoul family, and more development of Gourmet.
> 
> Yes plz.



Finally someone else who agrees that this arc is gunna be based.


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> dat chain of hatred...
> 
> I hope mangaka is going to deal with it better than Kishimoto.


second that 


OS said:


> Have Akira kill hinami.



nooooooo


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm very interested in Germany's role in all this
Teh arc just starting kinda slow is all  
It's Tokyo Ghoul how can it be bad


----------



## OS (Jul 13, 2015)

The arc just started tho.


When people think of Tg they think of climax arcs like anteiku raid and aogiri arc. They forget how long it took to get to these places.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 13, 2015)

So apparently eye tattoos are a real thing:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Kinda nasty.


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2015)

i want


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 13, 2015)

Actually i think Uta is telling the truth about his eyes. They are always black and its not exactly the same as other ghouls. 

Also Armia and Take back together


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 13, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Actually i think Uta is telling the truth about his eyes. They are always black and its not exactly the same as other ghouls.



I didn't realise there could be someone more naive than haise


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 13, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> I didn't realise there could be someone more naive than haise



:yeahsorry


----------



## OS (Jul 13, 2015)

I think IS should have put it as "tattoo" if it was meant to be sarcastic in japanese.


----------



## Garcher (Jul 13, 2015)

At the beginning of RE I was hyped to see Kaneki again, now my balls get more blue every week. Investigators are boring. 

For real, I just read every week because I hope Haise disappears next chapter

36 chapters and it feels we have gotten nowhere

there are just small highlights when we actually see the old characters. All of this 234324234 investigators which get introduced weekly are boring


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 13, 2015)

Aikuro said:


> At the beginning of RE I was hyped to see Kaneki again, now my balls get more blue every week. *Investigators are boring. *
> 
> For real, I just read every week because I hope Haise disappears next chapter
> 
> ...


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 13, 2015)

I had enough of the investigators as well, there should be the Qs's and another few important ones, and thats it.. plus fodders dying on battlefield, but no need to waste time on this semi-important investigators acting self-important, discussing cases and showing us they are here as well and having relationships with the other unimportant investigators.

and Arima should get hit by a truck..

the gourmet family is full of weirdos and freaks but not in the good sense of the word, but more like "jesus, someone shoot this guy already"..


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm tired of the investigators as well. Gimme some more anteiku


----------



## OS (Jul 13, 2015)

You have to deal with them since they are important to the story.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 13, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> I had enough of the investigators as well, there should be the Qs's and another few important ones, and thats it.. plus fodders dying on battlefield, but no need to waste time on this semi-important investigators acting self-important, discussing cases and showing us they are here as well and having relationships with the other unimportant investigators.
> 
> and Arima should get hit by a truck..
> 
> the gourmet family is full of weirdos and freaks but not in the good sense of the word, but more like "jesus, someone shoot this guy already"..



 Yea fuck charcter development\interaction,  world building, and  realistic plot progession. Let's just have Eto and Tatara kill everyone and be done with this manga. 

Getting hit by a truck might actually tickle Arima.

Gourmet family is awesome.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 13, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Yea fuck charcter development\interaction,  world building, and  realistic plot progession. Let's just have Eto and Tatara kill everyone and be done with this manga.
> 
> Getting hit by a truck might actually tickle Arima.
> 
> Gourmet family is awesome.



I dont think boring guys nobody remembers discussing shit with a straight face is all that important or serve as character development/ meaningful interaction, relevant world building or plot progression.. of course you can label everything that, if you try hard enough..

if a casual reader (not some hardcore fan) doesnt remember a characters name, its a giveaway he is irrelevant, and lets face it, there are a lot like that in TG.

I dont mind all you mentioned with the main cast, like the Qs, Akira, that knife throwing feminine dude, Arima, Ihei, and I think thats it from Re..


----------



## OS (Jul 13, 2015)

The other guy that talks to Ihei is Fura from TG jack.

Also, again, I think it's with every series where people forget names when they read it in one go. I don't remember names from kingdom, fsj, breaker, etc. Over time the names become memorable.


----------



## OS (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh I forgot to post this


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 13, 2015)

I saw that on my dash, I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 13, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> I dont think boring guys nobody remembers discussing shit with a straight face is all that important or serve as character development/ meaningful interaction, relevant world building or plot progression.. of course you can label everything that, if you try hard enough..
> 
> if a casual reader (not some hardcore fan) doesnt remember a characters name, its a giveaway he is irrelevant, and lets face it, there are a lot like that in TG.
> 
> I dont mind all you mentioned with the main cast, like the Qs, Akira, that knife throwing feminine dude, Arima, Ihei, and I think thats it from Re..



Well I remember them just fine nor do I find them boring. So I guess you will have to suffer as this arc is going to be decently long I predict.

Knife throwing feminine dude....You mean the CCG investigator with the most development and panel time aka Juzo. 

Also worth keeping in mind that tokyo ghoul is not a long running manga and with Re. We are just now focusing more on the Human (CCg) perspective. So of course not all the investigators(a lot of which are new)  are  going to be super awesome, developed charcters like a lot of ghouls  are. Ghouls had their turn the main charcter is now on the CCG side so it's now their turn for the spotlight.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 13, 2015)

i love the ccg tbh 
i adore the quinx and the investigators from the original series too





GIORNO said:


> So apparently eye tattoos are a real thing:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



real life ghoul


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 13, 2015)

I think it's just because people enjoyed the anti-hero ghoul perspective especially when kaneki had to deal with living both lives. While nows it's just purely from the ccg aka "the good guys" ghoul perspective is generally more interesting when you see the struggles 


Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Also worth keeping in mind that tokyo ghoul is not a long running manga



pls 180 chapters is a lot
it's just not sub-arc after sub-arc like shounens.




Also people forget that Ishida is introducing these characters now _because_ the pace will pick up soon, he can't introduce and develop characters when shit is going down.

Also hairu a waifu
(after eto)


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 13, 2015)

I hope Hairu gets a lot of development, she's so kawaii.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 13, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Knife throwing feminine dude....You mean the CCG investigator with the most development and panel time aka Juzo.



*Spoiler*: __ 






Im bad with names.. I only remember like 6-7 from TG



> Also worth keeping in mind that tokyo ghoul is not a long running manga and with Re. We are just now focusing more on the Human (CCg) perspective. So of course not all the investigators(a lot of which are new)  are  going to be super awesome, developed charcters like a lot of ghouls  are. Ghouls had their turn the main charcter is now on the CCG side so it's now their turn for the spotlight.



but there are way too many of them compared the ghouls, at least the developed ones.





Jolyne said:


> I think it's just because people enjoyed the anti-hero ghoul perspective especially when kaneki had to deal with living both lives. While nows it's just purely from the ccg aka "the good guys" ghoul perspective is generally more interesting when you see the struggles
> 
> 
> pls 180 chapters is a lot
> ...




I think the problem is, the ghouls can be interesting despite not being developed, while CCG, not so much..

ghouls have sick-ass design, masks, kagune, fights, and all kind of sick/insane behaviour ..

CCG are mostly middle aged dudes in suit, lot of them has a dull personality, discussing cases, even the awesome fighters tend to fight the same way.

even unimportant ghouls can be memorable, and we only tend to see them fighting or doing creepy stuff, while we see CCG doing all ordinary stuff and working while they look like some company employee.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 13, 2015)

You realize that's just your opinion, right?


----------



## OS (Jul 13, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> I think it's just because people enjoyed the anti-hero ghoul perspective especially when kaneki had to deal with living both lives. While nows it's just purely from the ccg aka "the good guys" ghoul perspective is generally more interesting when you see the struggles
> 
> 
> pls 180 chapters is a lot
> ...


juuzou got developed a bit in the owl fight. So did ayato. I think most fights have developments in tg.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 13, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> I think it's just because people enjoyed the anti-hero ghoul perspective especially when kaneki had to deal with living both lives. While nows it's just purely from the ccg aka "the good guys" ghoul perspective is generally more interesting when you see the struggles
> 
> 
> pls 180 chapters is a lot
> ...



Perhaps. Maybe I just read a lot of longer mangas. I don't  know what the average length for popular mangas is.

I personally don't consider anything under 300 long.

Either way the CCG were not the main focus of tokyo ghoul so it's huge roster of charcters would not be that developed. If they were it would just be at the expense  of other charcters development, or a lot less action\build up. Which I personally would not wish for.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 13, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> You realize that's just your opinion, right?



of course, whose else would it be? 

but it looks like Im not the only one tired of CCG..


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 13, 2015)

I find the Investigators are quite interesting and I'm enjoying their introductions, awaiting for their development.

Maybe I'm just more accepting of TG's slower pace because I know Ishida delivers.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 13, 2015)

OS said:


> juuzou got developed a bit in the owl fight. So did ayato. I think most fights have developments in tg.


Well, yes but only when it's already built upon. You can't introduce characters and create development in those situations.

If a character appears and we're told "this is ccg member bla bla" and they die, why would we feel anything for them? at least introducing someone like hairu now and adding some substance to her character is shown then if something does happen, we'll actually receive some impact from it, because we at least care more for a character we know about.

eg slow pacing is sometimes required as we don't want tg to be akame ga kill shit tier, albeit it can be done badly.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 13, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> I find the Investigators are quite interesting and I'm enjoying their introductions, awaiting for their development.



and if you dont get the development and they are going to get hacked to pieces in the next major fight?

all the introductions prior the fight would be for naught..


----------



## Quuon (Jul 13, 2015)

My only issue with RE so far are the fights. 

They just seem so watered-down nowadays.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 13, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> and if you dont get the development and they are going to get hacked to pieces in the next major fight?
> 
> all the introductions prior the fight would be for naught..



You're acting as if this didn't happen to Ghouls in P1.


----------



## OS (Jul 13, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> Well, yes but only when it's already built upon. You can't introduce characters and create development in those situations.
> 
> If a character appears and we're told "this is ccg member bla bla" and they die, why would we feel anything for them? at least introducing someone like hairu now and adding some substance to her character is shown then if something does happen, we'll actually receive some impact from it, because we at least care more for a character we know about.
> 
> eg slow pacing is sometimes required as we don't want tg to be akame ga kill shit tier, albeit it can be done badly.



I mean, if you are talking about the ccg from the auction arc I don't think we're supposed to care that much for them.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 13, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> You're acting as if this didn't happen to Ghouls in P1.



I dont remember as I was watching / reading it at one go that time 

but which ghouls were that? iirc only fodders with no introduction got slaughtered, or they got introduced at the beginning of the fight.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 13, 2015)

Well I'm not gunna go and list every single Ghoul character that was introduced and then killed within an arc just because you don't remember them but it's happened just as much as the CCG investigators, you just think it's a prominent issue because you're reading :re weekly when you read TG in bulk. 

The only CCG investigators that are being killed off within the arcs they're introduced are fodder, they have a couple panels of dialogue and then get rekt. I guess the Ghouls don't have the couple panels of dialogue, but they still get introductions.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 13, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> You're acting as if this didn't happen to Ghouls in P1.



Mama Fueguchi


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 13, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Mama Fueguchi



her death served as major development for Hinami and Kaneki at least.. even Touka.


----------



## OS (Jul 13, 2015)

Attempting to make a tg relationship chart. Rip.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 13, 2015)

Considering that Haise is on the side of the CCG in RE, it is reasonable that we are being presented with a more CCG/human centric focus. This is in contrast to TG where it was the ghouls that were highlighted. As for the quick deaths of newly introduced characters, I think it's about equal for both ghouls and humans. Personally, I thought the Bin brothers got killed off rather quickly back in TG.

I do agree that ghouls are more interesting, especially the dynamics of the Anteiku ones.


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2015)

OS said:


> You have to deal with them since they are important to the story.



no kidding


----------



## OS (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Satsuki (Jul 16, 2015)

clean cards scans get???


----------



## OS (Jul 17, 2015)

Spoilers are already out because why the fuck not

unexpected loss of 20,000 retail jobs


----------



## santanico (Jul 17, 2015)

Shuu my bb


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 17, 2015)

> THIS GUY LOOKS AN AWFUL LOT LIKE HIDE
> 
> 
> 
> I think that’s still Yoriko



i want hide to come back to but omg


----------



## santanico (Jul 17, 2015)

I saw that


----------



## OS (Jul 17, 2015)

Kuroiwa jr wants to implant his A+ genetics inside yoriko


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 17, 2015)

Lol people see hide everywhere.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 17, 2015)

I wonder if that poor guy from the Qs who looks like Levi is going to have the chance to kill a high ranked ghoul this time..

he is trying so hard..


----------



## OS (Jul 17, 2015)

btw that one guy with the weird face seems to be the one that tortured jason and killed the cats that people blamed juuzou for.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 17, 2015)

that fuck boy needs to die already


----------



## OS (Jul 17, 2015)

this would also explain why they blamed mutsuki also for the cat killings.

sasuga ccg


----------



## santanico (Jul 17, 2015)

how is he not dead yet


----------



## hawkeye91 (Jul 17, 2015)

OS said:


> btw that one guy with the weird face seems to be the one that tortured jason and killed the cats that people blamed juuzou for.



Juuzou was the one who killed the cats but the author retconned because the fans couldn't stand that their precious psycho trap abusing animals lol
Kubo level BS


----------



## santanico (Jul 17, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> Juuzou was the one who killed the cats but the author retconned because the fans couldn't stand that their precious psycho trap abusing animals lol
> Kubo level BS



proof or gtfo


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 17, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> I wonder if that poor guy from the Qs who looks like Levi is going to have the chance to kill a high ranked ghoul this time..
> 
> he is trying so hard..



Until he learns to love he will continue to fail 

His name is Urie by the way.


----------



## OS (Jul 18, 2015)

some new info


*Spoiler*: __ 



urie is doing something similar to muscle confusion to get his ghoul powers stronger.

Hori's plan is to tell tsukiyama that kaneki is alive. If they do that tsukiyama will be happy and look for kaneki but risks exposing his family.





Chapter 127


Also, tg was this weeks top seller in NA


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 18, 2015)

OS said:


> btw that one guy with the weird face seems to be the one that tortured jason and killed the cats that people blamed juuzou for.



Didn't Jason kill his torturer back then when he subjected the man to the same torture methods? I never pictured his torturer surviving back in Jason's flashback so this is surprising if true. He must have incredible endurance for a human.


----------



## OS (Jul 18, 2015)

Seems like there will be another OVA. This time for Tsukiyama meeting Hori in the novels


----------



## OS (Jul 18, 2015)

RAWS


----------



## Esket (Jul 18, 2015)

I always found it weird how Tsukishima was so obsessed about this one person. Is this because of the inbreeding?


----------



## Dark (Jul 19, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 19, 2015)

that chap


----------



## Goud (Jul 19, 2015)

So if getting hurt/wounded ultimately makes a Ghoul stronger through newly wired RC paths, I'm sure Ayato didn't mind those 103 broken bones in retrospect.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 19, 2015)

Probably explains why he's gotten so much stronger so fast tbh.


----------



## Dark (Jul 19, 2015)

.


----------



## OS (Jul 19, 2015)

2 things

this is tokage in part 1




Also, I think yoriko is trying to make coffee bread for toukas coffee shop.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2015)

SO getting hurt makes em stronger, sure Haise/Kaneki owes one to Jason and some peeps from the CCG


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 19, 2015)

OS said:


> 2 things
> 
> this is tokage in part 1
> 
> ...



Yeah, I figured that bread at the coffee shop line was in regards to Touka.

Got to see Kuroiwa as a kid...and he is exactly the same lol. Curious how relevant Goumasa is going to be. Also, wonder why he specifically mentioned Mutsuki was a troublesome kid? Welp, really hoping Tsukiyama gets back into his old ways...can't wait for that return.


----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't understand why Shuu is so obsessed with Kaneki either, perhaps inbreeding or


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 19, 2015)

i think shuu saw kaneki as a good friend/lover, originating from his obsession with eating him. feelings of hunger and lust warped into affecton
i dont really know how to explain my thoughts rn


----------



## Esket (Jul 19, 2015)

I've been curious, any know the timeline of the story?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 19, 2015)

starr said:


> I don't understand why Shuu is so obsessed with Kaneki either, perhaps inbreeding or



He's a bishounen.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 19, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> i think shuu saw kaneki as a good friend/lover, originating from his obsession with eating him. feelings of hunger and lust warped into affecton
> i dont really know how to explain my thoughts rn



Kind of agree. I see Tsukiyama's original interest in Kaneki stemming from the fact that Kaneki was a half ghoul and as a gourmet, he simply had to taste this extremely rare delicacy. Over time, I think he became fascinated with Kaneki as a person because Kaneki, in relation to others of the Tsukiyama family/associates, does not fawn over him in the typical master servant relationship. Kaneki being one of the rare few who is able to interact with Tsukiyama on a "normal" basis would probably confiuse and fascinate Tsukiyama I guess.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 19, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> i think shuu saw kaneki as a good friend/lover, originating from his obsession with eating him. feelings of hunger and lust warped into affecton
> i dont really know how to explain my thoughts rn



tbh i think you're probably right on the money


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2015)

finally they did the yoshimura one


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 21, 2015)

Can't wait to see what finally becomes of him.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 21, 2015)

I miss Noro and Tatara... such awesome designs.


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2015)

I think their strength is what makes them cool. Their designs are very mediocre imo.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 21, 2015)

I think they are menacing.. would like to make a mask like Tataras.

either way, much better than the Gourmet family..


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2015)

bam


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2015)

I like Noro and Tatara's designs.

They're nothing too special but they're unique and stand out. Tatara especially, something about that mask is just glorious.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 21, 2015)

Tsukiyama's obession over kaneki is way too forced at this point


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't think so personally.

We just don't know as much about Tsukiyama and how he truly feels about Ken to really understand how deeply he feels about Ken.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 21, 2015)

tsukiyama wants to kiss kaneki 


OS said:


> finally they did the yoshimura one


beautiful


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2015)

Shuu just needs a hug.


----------



## Goud (Jul 21, 2015)

OS said:


> finally they did the yoshimura one



Where can we find the rest of these edits?

EDIT: Obviously the ones that have already been cleaned.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 21, 2015)

i dont think theyve all been clean scanned yet 
otherwise id have an ava of teh seidou one 
i havent even *seen* some of the cards that were listed on the wiki


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2015)

Goud said:


> Where can we find the rest of these edits?
> 
> EDIT: Obviously the ones that have already been cleaned.



Link removed


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 21, 2015)

the caption makes this even cuter


----------



## santanico (Jul 22, 2015)

where the hell IS Banjou


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 22, 2015)

For real, I can't remember what happened to him at the end of P1.


----------



## OS (Jul 22, 2015)

he was abandoned by Hinami.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 22, 2015)

Banjou is SSS Rank by now.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 22, 2015)

He'd solo Eto easy tbh.


----------



## Esket (Jul 22, 2015)

Banjo was always the true one-eyed king.


----------



## OS (Jul 25, 2015)

spoilers


----------



## santanico (Jul 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



run Tsukiyama! >0<


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 25, 2015)

CHAP NEEDS TO COME OUT NOW 

Tho I should leave incase someone accidentally doesn't spoiler tag.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 25, 2015)

doesnt look very eventful..


----------



## Esket (Jul 25, 2015)

I want more Saikorific chapters.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

Why all the focus on lame characters?


----------



## OS (Jul 25, 2015)

half is about tsukiyama seeing kaneki and half is about them talking about infiltrating and getting the Q's masks and how the ccg doesn't like it.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 25, 2015)

I want Mutsuki to embrace her femininity.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 25, 2015)

Mutsuki is a boy. 


Why do the Q's need mask?


----------



## OS (Jul 25, 2015)

> when tsukiyama and kanae meet the quinx
> 
> tsukiyama: …ki-kun
> kanae: shu-sama…!?
> ...



And he doesn't remember him

And he wanted hinami to be with them too



> I want Mutsuki to embrace her femininity.


 Say that on tumblr,lol.



> Why do the Q's need mask?


haise wants to infiltrate somewhere.



If anyone wants to read Utas remarks on the Q's here it is.



Seems like Haise knows he's a ghoul.


----------



## OS (Jul 25, 2015)

oh actually, here's the chinese raws




Seems like Haise lost his mind before and arima fucked him up again.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Uta: For a guy, you have a cute face. You have muscles and yet you’re slender. Seems like you can wear female clothing too.
> Mutsuki: (This voice… I think I’ve heard this somewhere before…)


ooooooooooh shittttt
uta obv recognizes him and mutsuki remembers utas voice omgggg
cant wait for teh clowns to get outed 


> Uta: *Your moles are sexy.*
> Urie: Uh.
> Urie: (This guy is definitely ghoul no matter how you look at him.)
> 
> ...


WTF  


> Uta: Do you like girls?
> Shirazu: Yeah.
> Uta: Yep, they are cute. Do you have someone in mind?
> Shirazu: Aaaah… I dun really know?
> ...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 25, 2015)

More Uta=Goat chaptet


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the Q's are fun.. you want to hang out with them..

other than that, not much happening. how many chapters before shit hits the fan part of the arc?


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm excited to see what masks the Q's get now tbh  Especially Urie's


----------



## OS (Jul 25, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Idk, but I'd say next chapter is them getting masks. I'd say give it 3-5 weeks for things to start. Going by TG order every arc takes like 1-2 volumes to finish.


----------



## Goud (Jul 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The chapters in between the ''shit hits the fan'' parts are generally the one one would prefer to read in bulk. Waiting for this on a weekly basis is quite the patience test. On another note, :Re needs more Yomo and Touka. It's been too long.


----------



## OS (Jul 25, 2015)

you should get that yomo avi animated. It looks ugly and wasted the way you have it.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 25, 2015)

i dont mind reading on a weekly basis  tg is the series i look forward to every week, to me every chapter is a treasure


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 25, 2015)

Uta  has some big balls lol.


----------



## Goud (Jul 25, 2015)

OS said:


> you should get that yomo avi animated. It looks ugly and wasted the way you have it.



I don't have mad animation skills, but I've made a new set. Was due anyway.

On topic:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kijima is giving off some realy bad Yamori vibes.


----------



## OS (Jul 25, 2015)

Just go to the art area on NF and make an avi request


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 25, 2015)

Goud said:


> I don't have mad animation skills, but I've made a new set. Was due anyway.
> 
> On topic:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You know I was thinking about something
That ghoul Scarecrow hides his face...and Kijima has a face that stands out a lot
Probably don't actually have anything to do with each other, I can't tell if their body types are similar though.


----------



## OS (Jul 25, 2015)

If kijima was a ghoul he wouldn't be allowed to be an investigator, lol.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 25, 2015)

could they even tell?


----------



## OS (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes. In part 1 they have rc cell detectors that detects any ghouls that walk through. Only exceptions are half ghouls. So unless he's a half ghoul they'd know.


----------



## Quuon (Jul 25, 2015)

Takizawa vs Shachi... who wins?


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 25, 2015)

now I remember...

they should make some portable detectors.. would make work much easier.


----------



## OS (Jul 25, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> now I remember...
> 
> they should make some portable detectors.. would make work much easier.



Kaneki said that. Not portable but mass produce em. Apparently they cost a lot.


----------



## Esket (Jul 25, 2015)

Goud said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The chapters in between the ''shit hits the fan'' parts are generally the one one would prefer to read in bulk. Waiting for this on a weekly basis is quite the patience test. On another note, :Re needs more Yomo and Touka. It's been too long.



The guy speaks the cold hard truth. Them along with Saiko and Shirazu are the reason I'm here.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 25, 2015)

why the fuck didnt i remember that 
although its not impossible he could be a half ghoul. i remember eto passing through the scanner and threw my ghoul theory for sen out the window 
didnt even consider she could be a halfy


----------



## Goud (Jul 25, 2015)

OS said:


> Yes. In part 1 they have rc cell detectors that detects any ghouls that walk through. Only exceptions are half ghouls. So unless he's a half ghoul they'd know.



RC suppressants? There are most likely ways to fool those silly little gates that just operate on a single value.


----------



## santanico (Jul 25, 2015)

Uta being Uta :3


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2015)

JESUS FUCKIN CHRIST


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 26, 2015)

HQ figures are my weakness


----------



## santanico (Jul 26, 2015)

how beautiful


----------



## Goud (Jul 26, 2015)

OS said:


> JESUS FUCKIN CHRIST



A painted version of this. All my yes.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 27, 2015)

OS said:


> JESUS FUCKIN CHRIST



Looks really good.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 27, 2015)

That's amazing.


Where's my Post-TS Touka though? 

I will buy that shit instantly.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 27, 2015)

chap is out 39


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





seems like ken was feigning ignorance after all


----------



## Dark (Jul 27, 2015)

About time


----------



## Ghost (Jul 27, 2015)

people actually thought that haise honestly believed everything uta said? jesus christ


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2015)

The way that they scanned it or was originally written made it seem that way so I can't totally blame them.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 27, 2015)

Is Shu family going to take the bait. 

I find it unlikely but it seems that the way its going.


----------



## Goud (Jul 27, 2015)

Yomo appeared for a single mini panel. I am so happy.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 27, 2015)

CCG should have learned from Jasons case and shouldnt let their investigators torture ghouls as they please...


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 27, 2015)

I FEEL REVITALIZED 
Just like Tsukiyama 
I felt very sad for him when he was trying to meet with Sasaki, Saiko's actions toward him was funny though 
SOOOOOOOOO hype   This is gettin so goodddd

I also wanna see the Q's infiltrate ghoul areas... I'm sure they will even if Sasaki's superior said no


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 27, 2015)

I wonder if they'll continue to follow Haise or attack people they think are Ghouls on a whim like Uta.

I thought it was cool Mucchan noticed the similarity in his voice from the Auction. I hope that leads to something.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 27, 2015)

it's gonna lead to some clown gettin REKT 

i can see mutsuki, saiko, and shizaru following sasaki, but im not sure about urie.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 27, 2015)

^Clowns getting rekt by who exactly?
Haise and his crew


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 27, 2015)

Clowns go toe-to-toe with Aogiri and CCG and it's been quite heavily implied they're a lot larger of an organization than they seem.

They'll be around 5ever.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 27, 2015)

I want to see a turf war between only ghoul sides, just once CCG out of the picture entirely.

aogiri exterminating some clowns would be good.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 27, 2015)

Clowns exterminating some Aogiri would be better.


----------



## santanico (Jul 27, 2015)

turf war sounds interesting 

my poor Shuu! he's not giving up on his Kaneki kun


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 27, 2015)

Do clowns even have turf they are kind of just everwhere and party together sometimes.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 27, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Do clowns even have turf they are kind of just everwhere and party together sometimes.



I think they're dispersed and come together only for specific functions. They have a pretty deep network of information so I can't see them having one huge base like Aogiri.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 27, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Clowns exterminating some Aogiri would be better.



Let them all kill each other


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 27, 2015)

You want CCG to win?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 27, 2015)

Arima will solo everyone regardless.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 27, 2015)

Yfw Arima a Ghoul and slaughters CCG.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 27, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Yfw Arima a Ghoul and slaughters CCG.



Hot


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 27, 2015)

Armia has to be a ghoul he has to be.


----------



## santanico (Jul 27, 2015)

Arima is a freak, I wouldn't be surprised if he was a ghoul or half of one


----------



## Impact (Jul 27, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Armia has to be a ghoul he has to be.



I hope he's not tbh


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 27, 2015)

Oh God, I made a joke about Arima being a Ghoul and you all agreed with me.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 27, 2015)

Only 3 options really.

1. Armia is a ghoul

2. Armia is some kind of superhuman like literally superhuman, via some genetic mutations, CCG  experiments  ect.

3. Ishida is on some bull shit making him so overpowered.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 27, 2015)

Well look at Takeomi. He's abnormally strong for a human and he doesn't have any genetic mutations. It's not like all humans are capable of doing this and it is a manga after all, it's not like you can really expect everything to follow the rules of our world.


----------



## OS (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 28, 2015)

Pretty good chapter. Jeez, Tsukiyama realizing that Sasaki (Kaneki) really does, in fact, NOT remember him. Felt pretty bad for him to be honest (though he is definitely working on some sort of plan). Also, Tsukiyama actually mentioned Banjou. Feel like everyone just kinda forgot about his ass, lol.

Sasaki and the Qs just ignoring the fact that Uta is a ghoul, lol (though Mutsuki seems to have some suspicions about him being from the auction and all). Curious as to what their actual plan of infiltration will be though...

Can't imagine Rose taking the bait, that just seems downright retarded  Uta telling Yomo in the final panel that he is friends with Sasaki now though  So great...

Also, did anyone else get confused for a second as to why Akira was with Rose? lol...looks so damn similar:


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't think Arima is a ghoul...

























I think he's an alien.


----------



## santanico (Aug 1, 2015)

spoilers~ 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Shuu is back to his regular self


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 1, 2015)

I need to catch up. What chapter we on now?


----------



## santanico (Aug 1, 2015)

39                           .


----------



## OS (Aug 1, 2015)

Here are the pictures



star posted the text in the last page



starr said:


> spoilers~
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also, there will be no chapter next week.


----------



## OS (Aug 1, 2015)

more pictures

Ep 199


----------



## santanico (Aug 1, 2015)

I didn't think it was possible for Ishida to draw Shuu even prettier


----------



## OS (Aug 1, 2015)

chapter summary


*Spoiler*: __ 





> The script is out, so here's a summary. Translation by Darjaille.
> 
> 
> The chapter opens in the CCG office. They're talking about the video Kijima posted on the CCG website and Ui is incredibly angry at Kijima for that. It seems like people started talking about it and now think that CCG investigators are bastards.
> ...


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 1, 2015)

so fucking hype


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 3, 2015)

Chapter 39

So Kanae is orchestrating a plan to split Kaneki from his squad, eh? I am kinda surprised you can just hire Aogiri members as mercenaries though, lol. 

Really interested to see what Tsukiyama will do with his alone time with Kaneki (can't just be him talking about books/authors and showing him old pictures, right?). Hope he can bring him back, or at least cause another massive internal conflict...gotta get this shit movin! It's nice seeing Tsukiyama in high spirits again, and this chapter really made me remember how charismatic he used to be. Although the anime pretty much sucked major ass, Mamoru Miyano playing Tsukiyama was downright amazing...and I could totally hear his voice this chapter.

Seems ugly dude Jason-level tortured that member of Rose, lol. Pretty sure he is going to have a horrible, horrible death.


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2015)

I wonder if maybe kojima was actually the jason interrogator and the other guy was just his assistant.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2015)

My prince is back.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 3, 2015)

so the german guy is paying for Aogiri tree to assassinate the Qs around Sasaki?

sounds good, finally other ghouls involved besides Rose in this arc. maybe next chapter is going to have some action.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't think he's paying them to assassinate the Qs per se, just keep them busy while Shuu talks to Haise.


----------



## santanico (Aug 3, 2015)

I like the Q's and all, but it's hard seeing that they've become more important to Kaneki Sasaki than the others


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2015)

This chapter was pretty real man.

I was loving that Shuu and Ken scene, then those useless fucks ruined the mood. Shuu's reaction was mine.


----------



## santanico (Aug 3, 2015)

Shuu is so beautiful


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> so the german guy is paying for Aogiri tree to assassinate the Qs around Sasaki?
> 
> sounds good, finally other ghouls involved besides Rose in this arc. maybe next *chapter is going to have some action*.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 3, 2015)

Great chapter, I can understand Shuu's loneliness...





GIORNO said:


> This chapter was pretty real man.
> 
> I was loving that Shuu and Ken scene, then *those useless fucks* ruined the mood. Shuu's reaction was mine.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Great chapter, I can understand Shuu's loneliness...



No one fucks with my love for Shuu.


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2015)

looks naughty


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 3, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> No one fucks with my love for Shuu.



im biased toward the quinx 
i cant BELIEVE you said that about mutsuki though


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2015)

I care way more about Shuu than all of the Qs.


----------



## santanico (Aug 3, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> I care way more about Shuu than all of the Qs.



ditto


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2015)

Touka is best girl.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 3, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

